# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 36



## Ceri.

New home ladies


----------



## macgirl

Hello just bookmarking!

Still no news from JSparrow and ReikiJan ..................


----------



## Mol

Hi Everyone

How are you all.  I've not had a chance to read through posts yet.  Just had a call from ERI and we plan to go in for a chat March, with view to TX starting April/May.  I am still   as what we should do.  Been up and down emotionally for months since mc.

Looking forward to catching up with you.

Mol x


----------



## Irishlady

Hi, just checking to see if there is any news from Jsparrow and ReikiJan but not yet..

Hi Mac  

Sorry Mol to hear you are having a tough time, did you see a counsellor at ERI, I felt it helped to talk it through with someone after our 2nd cycle, DH came too and found it hard going but helpful.  

xx


----------



## berry55

just bookmarking


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, just on to check if any news ?

JSparrow - Thinking of you today, hope everything was ok 

ReikiJan - Hope all went well with EC 

Mol - Lovely to see you back, sorry to hear you have been having a tough time.  Hope the chat at the RIE helps you decide what to do and when to go for treatment again.  Sending you  

Nelly - I did get your message, sorry I havent replied.  Glad you are doing ok  

Irishlady - How are things?

Macgirl - Thats interesting about the new iVF place, shame it costs so much more though.  If you go there I assume they dont have any waiting lists and thats how they justify it costing so much more.


----------



## macgirl

pumpkin-pie said:


> Macgirl - Thats interesting about the new iVF place, shame it costs so much more though. If you go there I assume they dont have any waiting lists and thats how they justify it costing so much more.


Pumkin - Pretty much - they are selling it as being a boutique type place, smaller with individual care - they said you can start straight away in March .......but unless we win the lottery  They also said that they every couple gets their own incubator for the embryo's The staff all seemed nice but the nurse was no Emma - she is a star!!

Hi Mol - not sure if we have met but hope you get some clarity about what you want to do soon. Am very sorry to hear about the MC - I cannot know how it must feel but imagine that it must make any further decisions very hard for fear of being hurt again.

Hi Irish and Berry!

Am away off to Slimming World - wish me luck  ...be back on later............


----------



## JSparrow

Hello everyone..  Sorry for posting late have been out and about today....

So I cannot believe that I am typing this but I got a                     

Arrrrrghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Level was 198 and scan three weeks today..  Early days but great to get this milestone!  Only downside is that I have developed OHSS and am in quite a bit of discomfort.  On Clexane jabs each morning and back on Friday for another scan.  In shock and cannot quite believe it...  DH and I were both in tears..!

Reiki - hope you got on ok at EC today..  xx

Love to everyone else - away to lie down from all the excitement!


----------



## Ceri.

JSparrow .... CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## owenl

congratulations on your BFP JS Sparrow


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JSparrow - that is fantastic news, it has made my day    i was so worried that you hadnt posted anything.  I am so pleased for you, both for you yourself but also gives me hope that just because it didnt work first time it doesnt mean it wont work the second.   to you.  Sorry to hear about the OHSS, hope it passes quickly and the discomfort goes quickly.  Not an expert but they sound good high levels.   everything goes well and time passes quickly to your scan.    

Macgirl - Good luck at slimming world.  I am thinking of taking up jogging again and getting myself a bit fitter.  Although tonight not really got the motivation, maybe once the weather gets a bit warmer


----------



## berry55

Jsparrow - YEYYYYYY!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx Very good  hcg reading... it could be twins!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nelly Mac

JSparrow -     
So happy for you!!!  Berry's right - it looks like twins!    My level was 172 and I got 2!!!
Good luck now on your 3ww!!
xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Yeah Jsparrow such brilliant news!! Congratulations to you and dh!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## macgirl

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!  

                    
          

I too was worried when you hadn't posted - honestly keeping us waiting all day..........but it was worth waiting for am so happy for you and your hubby.  Hope the next 3 weeks rushes by for you.

                   

ps I lost 4 and half pounds this week but that rather pales into insignificance


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Macgirl - Congrats on your weight loss       Did you lose all that in one week, thats fab xxxx


----------



## JSparrow

Just a quickie to say thanks so much for your congrats..  It means a lot and for those still waiting             What a special place this is.... xx

Will be on tomorrow with a more detailed update...  But away to bed now with my swollen belly..  xxxxx


----------



## martakeithy

Sparrow that's fantastic news. I hope your tummy settles down soon, it does sound like a possible double, especially with the OHSS.
Now you take it easy and well done!!!


----------



## Irishlady

Well done Macgirl     x


----------



## Ceri.

Macgirl ... Go you! Thats fab news  

A fab day for the RIE ladies then!


----------



## michelle1984

jsparrow
well done on


----------



## Mol

Sparrow that is fantastic news, I am truly delighted for you.  

Mol x


----------



## ReikiJan

JSparrow - you go girl!!!!           

Am absolutely delighted for you!!!! 

Had EC yesterday. Quite a painful one.  Came around begging for painkillers and still can't walk or move very well.  Left ovary very high so they had to push down quite a bit but worth it as they got 3 eggs from there.  7 in total and 3 fertilised.  A bit disappointed as expected more but hey, it's still good.  Once I find out the grades I'll be more relaxed.  Just a bit worried now.  ET due on Friday.  Hope pain has subsided somewhat by then.  Even peeing is agony (sorry - TMI)


----------



## macgirl

Oh dear RiekiJan that does sound sore   - hope the pain eases soon.  I never really had any at the time but seem to be getting it now when I OV and have AF 3 months later!

But 3 eggs fertilised that is good news.          Dr Tong went to pains to emphasis on Saturday at his presentation that it really was a case of quality over quantity - but we never listen do we!  Did you you do IVF or ICSI?

Good luck for Friday - don't do what I did and go for a wee before leaving the house    I nominate you to be BFP number 3 (oh it rhymes!!) after Irish of course!


----------



## Irishlady

Hi Reiki, 3 eggs is great, but sorry to hear you are in so much pain.     Hope you start to feel better soon, at least you have another day to rest tomorrow before et  

Thanks macgirl   Trying not to think about a week today!! 

I went back to work on Monday, which has helped time go more quickly, but shattered today so left after lunch and have had a good sleep. A lovely friend is cooking me dinner tonight which will be nice.  

Jsparrow  are you still on  ??
xx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hey all

Thanks for kind wishes. Think am just being seriously over-emotional.


----------



## Fiona M

Sparrow - Congratulations!!!  You must be feeling amazing(apart from the swollen belly!)  It is a very special time even though the worry never stops, it was worth the wait tho.

I am 16wks now and heard the heartbeat last week and had my 12 wk scan a few weks ago and both were just amazing!!  

Take it easy and rest.

ReikiJan - your EC sounds painful hope it eases soon and good luck for Fri.

Hope everyone else is fine.


----------



## JSparrow

Reiki - congrats on your three eggs!   That is what I ended up with from this cycle so it is a good sign I think...  I hope you are feeling a bit better - I really suffered with my first EC, although the second one was much better.  I think it depends on how much prodding they have to do.  Lie on the sofa and be pampered!

Irish - hope the 2WW is not dragging too much - one week to go..  Enjoy your dinner...!

Pumpkin - I felt like you last time and wondered if my time would ever come.  But it does work and it will work for you and everyone else waiting..  xx

Macgirl - congrats on the weight loss - a great achievement!

Hello to Mol, Marta, Berry, Michelle, Ceri, Owen, Nelly, Fiona and anyone else I have missed.  

I am ok today - the OHSS is really playing up and my stomach is swollen like a balloon.  Cramping, shooting pains and nausea are all adding to the fun.  Back to the RIE on Friday for a scan so hopefully it will be looking a bit better.  I am still feeling pretty shocked and both of us are very cautious until we get the 7 week scan.  I have seen too many sad stories on these boards to take anything for granted so am quietly optimistic rather than jumping around celebrating....  xxx


----------



## macgirl

JSparrow said:


> I am still feeling pretty shocked and both of us are very cautious until we get the 7 week scan. I have seen too many sad stories on these boards to take anything for granted so am quietly optimistic rather than jumping around celebrating.... xxx


Yes we'll have no jumping 'in your condition' lady!!!  Still it must be nice to get normally pregnant, be delirious with excitement and have the normal worries of pregnancy without more weeks and months of worry  BUT you are pregnant so we'll let the smilies jump up and down on your behalf!! WHooo hoo!

       

Irish - really is it a week today? 

ReikiJan - not surprising you are emotional! Take care.........

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Reiki - Good luck for tomorrow, hope your little embies have been busy growing and you get some good ones for tomorrow. Are you having one or two put back?

JSparrow - How are you   Hope your swollen tummy is feeling a bit better, good practice for being pregnant I guess! 

irish - How are you? Sleeping any better?

Well I got the letter from RIE today saying they were sorry it hadnt worked and giving a summary of the treatment I had.  It says to contact them if I want a review but already told the nurse I did and they said they would send an appointment out, so not sure whether to wait for the appointment or phone them to check.  Cant believe its only a week since I got my results in some ways feels like ages.  I am doing fine (I think) was talking about it with two of my friends last night and was doing ok then got a bit emotional and started crying during dinner, at which point DH started offering seconds to them whilst I regained my composure!  But it is getting easier to deal with.   to everyone, its nearly the weekend


----------



## Irishlady

Good luck for tomorrow ReikiJan    Having a full bladder is definitely the hardest part of it!!

I am doing ok, sleeping better but just so tired all the time and I keep on having cravings for chicken kiev    

Off to have some yummy dinner cooked by dh - he is being great, though I am treating him like a slave - his words not mine 

xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls 

Wow - I go away for 3 days and you start a new thread!  How chatty are you lots!!  
Had a fab time in Argyl and Islay - was really busy with work, but managed to squeeze in some nice food and lovely photos of the scenery.  Need to get out and see more of this lovely country! 

Sparrow - wow, congrats on your BFP - thats great news to come back to      .  Hope the news has sunk in and your still taking it easy!  Sorry about the OHSS, but thats usually a really good sign  

RiekiJan - good luck for ET tomorrow     Looking forward to hearing that you're PUPO and being driven insane by the 2ww!    

Irish - glad you're managing to get some sleep at last    Is you're brain doing a bit too much thinking?     Glad DH is looking after you, even if he is feeling like a slave!! 

Pumpkin - oh hun, it will take some time to coming to terms with things properly - think it hit me about 3 months after my first failed cycle.    But ti will get easier.  I would call ERI and remind them about your appt, she should be able to find you an appt while you're on the phone.

Macgirl - well done on your weight loss, thats great    Any tips to share with the rest of us?

Marta - how you doing hun?  

Berry - good luck for your appt with DrG on Monday, hope it goes well.  CU in Athens!!

Big hugs to everyone I've missed  
DH and pup are both looking at me with puppy dog eyes wanting me to go out for a walk, so best get a move on!
Dx


----------



## owenl

Hi Everyone

Peanuts - glad you had a good break in Argyll and Islay.  I love that neck of the woods.  I met my husband on a weekend away in Peninver on the Kintyre coast, he has family that stay there and we try to visit at least once a year.

ReiliJan - hope ET goes well for you tmw and sending you   for the 2ww.  I know how you feel with the pain.  I have a very high left ovary and both tx I was in quite a bit of pain into the 2nd week and still off work.  Hope you are recovering

Macgirl - that weight loss is excellent.  I managed 1lb this week so a total so far of 11lb but I think it's going to go more slowly now due to my holiday at end of month and then IVF treatment starting at same time.

Irish - hope the 2ww isn't driving you .  Nice to hear that DH is looking after you well.  Hope you are managing to sleep better

Pumpkin - I'd phone the RIE to make sure they have your appt review.  My letter from RIE last tx didn't arrive until over a month after failed IVF and only 2 days before my review anyway so they knew about it.

Hi to Berry, Marta, Michelle, Mol, Fiona and anyone else I've missed.

No real update from me, just waiting to start 3rd and final attempt at tx.  Fly to Lanzarote Mon 22nd Feb, start D/R Tues 23rd and probably stimms 11th March.  If it goes the same as first 2 tx EC will be either 26th or 29th March.

At work at moment on nightshift, very quiet so one of the few occassions I get a chance to catch up on these boards.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Reikijan - Hope all went ok today and you are taking it easy.

Owenl - Gosh not long till you start treatment and till your holiday.  

Peanuts - Sounds like you have been very busy recently. Are you off to Athens as well?

Irishlady - Cravings for Chicken Kiev sounds very strange  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Irishlady

It is very quiet on here - you must all be out enjoying the nice weather  

I am sleeping much better, but once I am awake that's is and mind is racing. Was up at 7.30am today but went back to bed with a cuppa for a couple of hours watching tv. Only 4 more sleeps to go though No sypmtoms yet apart from tiredness, feeling really forgetful - though been like that for months!! and appetite is still a bit strange hence chicken kiev  

Reikijan how did you get on yesterday? Hope you are relaxing  

OwenL - time in the sun sounds like a great plan, and well done on your weight loss  

Hi Peanuts - you have been busy! When do you go to Athens?  

xx


----------



## Irishlady

Sorry pumpkin, missed you out   See what I mean about being forgetful!
How was your full week at work? Hope you are taking it easy     xx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

Sorry have not been on, hope everyone's well.

Turns out all that pain and swelling was an infection.   Thurs was agony and had to go back into ERI.  DH almost had to carry me as walking was so difficult.     But I got some painkillers and antibiotics and was somewhat better yest morning so ET went ahead fine.  One of our 3 embies had an abnormal cell so we ended up with 2.  1 x grade one and 1 x grade one/two. Both 8 cell.  We tranferred one and froze one.

Haven't really been able to move since.  Have sharp pains as well as constant dull cramps.  This little one better be snuggling in - all this pain better not be for nothing!! 

Anyway, sore to sit up so back to flat on my back.  Talk to you all later. 

RJ
xx


----------



## Irishlady

You poor thing     That sounds v painful and I hope the painkillers start to work their magic soon.

Congratulations on being PUPO!!

Take care and sending you lots of   

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Oh Reiki, you poor thing, that sounds painful but glad you got some good quality embryos and hope your little one is getting comfy.
Irishlady, these last few days are the worse but so far so good and   that the last few days go quickly and go well for you.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Owenl - what a lovely place to 'have to visit' once a year! Keep telling DH that he'll have to take me away for a lovely weekend there, but yet to happen - have been twice now, but with work!  Hope you're getting organised for your holiday and starting d/r - hope the warm weather and relaxing time with DH help d/r!  Enjoy!  

Reki - what a time you're having hun    Really hope that the painkillers and anti-biotics are kicking in - makes sure you don't suffer in silence, and keep taking the pain killers as often as they're prescribed!  Take care hun   

Irish - Not long to go now, this 2ww seems to have flown, but not for you I'm sure!    Whens' OTD?  Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you        I'm off to Athens on Monday, but we're off to Lisbon for a conference with DH's work on Thursday first - get back on Sunday and then away again on the Monday!  Looking forward to the break, but could do with out the hassle before going to Athens!

Pumpkin - how you doing hun?  Hope you're managing to keep your chin up  

Big hugs to everyone  - hope you're having a nice Valentines day! 
Off to cook dinner for DH
Dxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

Hope you're all well!

Irish, good luck for tomorrow, pet.  Praying for a positive result for you. xxx

Only one more week left for me...yikes!!


----------



## Irishlady

Thanks reikijan and peanuts. 

Though I started bleeding yesterday morning and it has been constant ever since, almost mirror image of tx last time. I know it hasn't been confirmed but I know what the result will be       Managed to go to a meeting this morning but came home afterwards. Am flying back to my parents tom afternoon, been planned for months, and don't know how I will keep it together on the flight, let alone when I see them     Poor dh is staying here, he may come over on Fri, really want him to, as can't bear him being alone    


xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Oh Irishlady, I am so sorry.  I know there is nothing I can say that can make it any better but I am thinking of you and your DH and sending you lots of    Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## JSparrow

Oh Irish - I was coming on to wish you luck and I am so sorry to hear you are bleeding...          

Take care of yourself and DH...

Reiki - hope you are feeling better and the rest of the 2WW goes fast for you..  

Hello and   to Pumpkin and Peanuts - hope you are both well...  

Love to everyone else...  xx


----------



## berry55

Irish -     i'm so sorry hun. xxxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Oh Irish, I'm so, so sorry, pet.


----------



## Irishlady

Thank you for all your lovely message, but as expected it is a BFN     

Flying back to my folks soon and off to see strictly live tonight, so that will cheer me up for a while. Then my dad, has booked for my mum and I to have a day at a spa tomorrow, which will be bliss. Think dh is staying here  

Reikijan,   you get a positive result next week  

Think that is our tx journey over as we can't keep going through this, I want my body back   

    to you all xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady - You probably wont get this message till you get back but I hope you have a lovely time with your parents and take some time to chill and pamper yourself at the spa.  Sending you lots of   

ReikiJan - How are you doing? Is the waiting driving you insane or are you ok?


----------



## Peanuts

Oh Irish, so sorry to hear your news hun       Cyberhugs aren't as good as the real thing I know, but just want you to know we're all here for you and feel for you so much 

Hope some time at home helps things, even though DH isn't able to make it.

Take care
hun
Dxxx


----------



## berry55

Irish - aww hun    I'm thinking about you! XXXX


----------



## ReikiJan

Irish - I really hope you can relax and enjoy your spa day.  You deserve it after all you've been through.  Might be good to get away for a couple of days.  Am thinking about you, pet. xx

Pumpkin - am OK thanks.  I'm not too hopeful after all the problems the past week.  I'm only able to walk around since yesterday and with all the antibiotics, painkillers, no sleep etc I don't imagine it was the best environment for the little one.  I've been cramping solidly since the EC so I think it was a complete waste of time and annual leave.

Am not being negative, just realistic.  I'm hoping for the best but will not be too surprised if AF makes appearance.

Anyway, might just sign off for the next while.  I'll let you all know how things go.


----------



## owenl

Irish - really sorry to hear your news.  Sending you  

Reikijan - wishing you a good result for Tuesday, unfortunately I won't hear your news probably until I return from holiday on 2nd March so will be   for you.

Feeling really low today, start DR on Tuesday, and had to phone in sick again at work today - choked up with the cold - immune system seems to be low at the moment.  Think it's probably related to the stress of starting tx  again and the worry of how to cope if it doesn't work this time.    Obviously trying to stay positive but realistic at the same time.  Just want my life back whatever the outcome, I feel I've been taking too much time off work lately but just not coping with my emotions.  Anyway hopefully some time in the sun next week will make up for things even although it's not the holiday I planned with having to stay sober, I'm sure I'll find things to do to keep me busy.


----------



## AnneS

Hi all,

I really ought to be on here more often, but I sometimes only managed to read and then I loose the thread and it takes ages to catch up. Sorry, that is no excuse.
I also feel hugely ambivalent about treatment at the moment - as people have said here before - i really want my life back. At the same time am sure I want one more go.   Oh hell ...

Irish - I am SO sorry to read your news. I am sending you tons of     and hope that despite this you will enjoy the spa and the life "Strictly".

Reiki - good luck with your 2WW. Hope your post EC pains will disappear soon.    

Peanuts - Athens

Owenl - we might be cycling together, but I have not figures out dates yet.  

Pumpkin - take good care of yourself. I hope you start feeling stronger soon.  

JSparrow - congrats on your BFP and put your feet up whenever you can!!  

Berry - how are you sweety? 

Macgirl - wow, you lost a lot of weight - I envy you!!!!

Big Hello to everyone else - I hope I have not forgotten anybody: Berry, Marta, Michelle, Mol, Fiona, Ceri, Nelly

Take care,

xxx C


----------



## michelle1984

hi girls how you's all doing?
looking forward 2 the wkend? going out for a meal with dp and his folks 2morrow nite looking forward 2 it

got info back from christine looks like we will be having icsi when we eventually get our turn feeling better bout it now:0


----------



## owenl

Anne - good to hear from you again.  It's totally understandable and you don't need to have excuses for why you aren't posting as much.  Like you I'm not on the boards that often but have found them a great help when needed.  Hope you manage to come to a decision on whether to have another go and maybe we can be cycle buddies.  I must admit I want my life back although without children I'm scared as to what life that may be as I feel this whole process has affected us as a couple, and we hardly do anything together any longer.  So it's a scary time, I really want this 3rd tx to work but if it doesn't I have no option but to move on and find some kind of alternative life and try and make some new friends to get me out the house more and find some new hobbies to make life interesting.

Irish - I hope you are coping with your dissapointment and getting some enjoyment out of your break at home

Peanuts - I'd love to get up more often to Kintyre, it is a beautiful part of the world but our mother-in-law smokes heavily and throughout the last year whilst on tx I've not wanted to reduce my chances by being in a smokey atmosphere.  We are thinking about going up there last weekend in May but will depend on outcome of tx.

Michelle- good luck with your tx when it comes.  Have you any idea when that might be?

Hi to pumpkin, Berry, Macgirl, Sparrow, Nelly, Mol, Marta and anyone else I've missed.

Going to go and start the packing for hols.  Going out for a curry tommorrown night to some friends and then taking my dog down to my parents on Sunday for her holidays in Eyemouth.  Flying on Monday omring.  Speak to you all when I get back


----------



## AnneS

hiya,

ownel - true words ... 

have a happy !  Lots of    ,no  

 C


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone, hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend.  What a nice sunny day today, shame I had to be in work but it was nice to look at it! 

Irishlady - still thinking of you  

ReikiJan - What day is your test day, I have lost track.  Hoping that all goes well and you get some good news  

Owenl - Hope you get all packed for your holidays and you manage to have a relaxing time.  I can imagine this cycle will be really hard but   that it does go well for you. 

AnneS - Sending you   it must be so hard getting ready for this next cycle but   that all will go well this time 

Michelle - Glad you are feeling a bit better about treatment 

JSparrow - When is your scan is it at 7 weeks or 8 weeks?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## JSparrow

Irish - hope you are doing ok and the spa was just what you needed to relax a bit..  Thinking of you..    

Reiki - not long for you now - I am keeping everything crossed for you ..    

Owen - enjoy your holiday and good luck with the d-r when it comes...   

Anne - nice to hear from you and I hope you make a decision about more tx soon...   

Michelle - hope your tx date comes in soon..  

Pumpkin - my first scan is at 7 weeks so the 2nd of March...  but....

....today I was back for my OHSS check up and had a tummy scan as per usual.  Doc said 'can you see that?' and I looked and could see a dark blob thinking it was fluid but no - it was an embie!  Growing and was 9mm in size!  Amazing and such a relief to see something in my tummy - was feeling very paranoid as have been feeling fine recently.

And then she said 'did you have 2 put back?' and I said yes and so she had a wee look around and there all of a sudden was embie no.2!!  Same size and doing well apparently! In tears - nurse was giving me a big hug and cannot believe it!  It is still very early days as I am only 5/3 but delighted to get this far...  Twins - O M G....  Keep all your fingers and toes crossed for me..  Back next Wednesday so will get to see them again - I love this OHSS!!!!

Lots of love to everyone else..  xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JSparrow - Yeah !!!      and twins too!!!  I am so excited for you, that is just fab news.  Hope the time goes quickly till 2nd March and you get to see your wee babies again.  Told DH about your news too to cheer him up, think he is feeling a bit down about everything.  He coped pretty well initially but now its catching up on him and I think he was feeling a bit dispondent that it wouldnt work again, so always good when I can tell him good news.  I am feeling a bit more positive about round 2 although not sure I will feel the same nearer the time.   to you and take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## JSparrow

Thanks Pumpkin - I felt exactly the same as you did last time and you feel so frightened of the future and wonder what it will bring.  It will be your turn soon - I am sure of it..  

I just hope these embies stick around to make me and DH so happy....  Just need everything crossed..  xxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hey everyone

JSparrow - Girl I'm over the moon for you!!!!  Having a big happy tearful WAHOO reading your post!  The very, very best of luck to you and your little teeny twinnies. 

Pumpkin -     next time is your time I'm sure of it. xxxx

Well I'm doing everything I said I wouldn't.   I'm symptom-spotting like you wouldn't believe and did two peesticks this morning.  Both negative   but with 4 days to go what did I expect!??  DH gutted though.   I've spent the last hour trying to bring him back to earth.  

So in all honesty girls, hit me with your experiences, does any of this sound promising?  Even if it doesn't, I'd rather know
Short AF-like cramps and twinges in ovaries for last 2 days (Previous cramping etc was infection)
Vivid dreams
Needing the bathroom more often (TMI - sorry!)
No spotting at all so far
"Fluttery" feeling in tummy

Was in a right huff yesterday.  Got a call from Emma with my blood and urine test results (the ones for the infection - yes - a week later) to ask how I was feeling because they got the results back and it turns out the antibiotics (the ones I'd finished the previous day) they gave me weren't the right ones for that particular infection!!!  But because it was Emma and she's such a pet I couldn't give out about it.  But I'll be having a word on Tuesday morning.  I spent a week in agony putting useless antibiotics into my system - a pretty important week at that!!  Hmmmm sounds like I'm still in a bit of a huff.... LOL!!!!

Anyway, off for a decaf tea...yum.... 

Hello and   to OwenL, AnneS, Peanuts, Michelle (good luck for your tx date!!), Macgirl (you supermodel you!!)Berry and sorry to anyone I forgot! xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Reiki - the symptom spotting sends you mad, next time I'm not doing it - please remind me of that in a few months   I had no spotting until I started having the discharge a few days before test date, I had no cramps, a few days felt a bit nauseous but nothing much.  To be honest I think everyone is different and every cycle can be different so one symptom for someone could mean a bfp and for another could mean a bfn.  So to be honest all you can do is wait till test day, no more peeing on sticks   its too early!!  Thats rubbish about the antibiotics, you think they might of got the tests back quicker.  I need to phone them to chase up my appointment for my review as havent heard anything.  Have a nice weekend    for good news on Tuesday


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Everyone, 

I am quite new to this site and hope you don't mind me joining in on this page. 

A little about me........I have been Tc since Oct 06 and finally got a referral to the RIE last August, I started a 3 month cycle of Clomid 50mg on days 3-7 of my cycle -  BF N's.  I was back at the RIE on the 25th Jan they decided to give me another 3 month cycle of Clomid but this time with follicle scanning.  Last Monday (day 12 of my cycle) I attended to see the red team for my first scan and set of bloods.  The sonographer advised me that the lining of my womb was thick and i had one good sized follicle, I went back on Wednesday for another scan the follicle had not released to they injected something into my stomach cant remember what it was.  They advised me to have lots of BMS Wed, Thur & Fri, unfortunately I haven't been feeling that great so not been able to have much loving   So it will probably be too late to try and catch the egg this month??

They have also advised me to try and lose some more weight(I lost 3 stone on lighterlife last year but ended up falling ill and having to get my gallbladder out)  So that is a working progress as i want to try and give my body the best chance possible.

So really I am just starting out on my fertility treatment journey, think this website is great and there is lots of good support. 

Look forward to catching up with you soon.

Babydust to everyone


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Smiffles and welcome   Wishing you all the best in your treatment and hope you get your bfp soon xxxx


----------



## berry55

hi girls,

sorry i have not been a gd FF recently. I have been in london having my retest to see if the humira has been working.... gd news  it has! My tnfa went from 57 to 44 which i am really happy about. It needs to be under 30 though!!! so i have another 2 injections of humira. I am going to Greece tomorrow too and have LIT on tuesday!! so busy busy for me!

I'm thinking of you all!!! 

Berry xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Berry - I dont have a clue what any of those numbers or letters mean   but wishing you all the best and hope all goes well in Athens xxx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been a good FF lately either.  I have been on a few times last couple of weeks but by the time have read the posts havent had time to post!  

Irish - I am really, really sorry to hear your news.  I thought I posted you lots of    last week but cant see it now - as I was on my iphone on the cross trainer at the gym that may explain it!  So here are some more     .  I hope you enjoyed Strictly - I got my hubby a personal signed photo of Ola Jordan as part of his Christmas. It proved to be a very popular present!  It was meant for his desk at work but somehow it ended up on his bedside table    Seriously though I am sorry to hear that you have reached the end of the road.  We are going to review things after our second go in July as we cant just keep spending thousands in the hope it will work.  I think we may wait for a final attempt on the NHS if no joy on 2nd cycle.

Pumpkin - I would phone and chase the review appointment.  I phoned on the test date to make a review appointment and was offered one ages away with a doctor whose name I didn't recognise so I asked if we could see our usual consultant and was offered an appointment about 3 weeks earlier!  grrrr - why couldnt they have offered that in the first place?  Make sure you are also booked in for your 2nd cycle as they forgot to book me in    Did I see that you are expecting to go in June again?  July was first I could get but maybe we'll manage to be cycle buddies.

ReikiJan - hope you are hanging in there.  Is it 2 days to PROPER testing? 

Berry - hope all goes well in Greece.  Great news that the humira is working - like Pumpkin I have no idea what the numbers mean but hope the next 2 injections get you to 30!

owenl - good to hear from you.  Hope you get up to Kintyre with a BFP then you can tell MIL not to smoke in your company!    All the best for this cycle and hope you are feeling better soon.

AnneS - good to hear from you too!  I totally understand about the ambivalent feelings.  I have the same feeling about adoption

jsparrow - OMG TWINS!!!  When I told my DH that you had got a BFP he asked how many times you had tried and when I said 2 it really perked him up -so thanks for that!!  Good luck for the scan again this week - that will be great to see them again.

Hello to everyone else I have missed - and welcome Sniffles!  We have been TTC for same length of time so lets hope we get our BFP's real soon!

I am a bit up and down at the moment - am so fed up that our life contines to be on hold for another 6 months.  Saving for round 2 is tough too and I am getting a bit resentful about what we are having to cut back on.  I know that sounds terrible, like we would prefer a holiday instead of a baby which isn't what I mean.  It is just that there are no guarantees - it is all a bit of a gamble.  We were thinking about going to Paris for a few days in the spring but realised that we couldnt afford that and another cycle so will have to put a holiday on hold til later in the year (then I feel guilty spening money on a holiday instead of another cycle!).  That said we did get away to St Andrews last weekend for a night and went to Gleneagles for dinner with good friends on Saturday so it is not all bad (in fact it was very nice)!!

Am just thankful though that through all of this Hubby and I are still strong. (we met each other 15 years ago this month).  

Have a birthday party for one of DH's friends in a couple of weeks which was kinda looking forward to until another of his friends wives phoned me last night to get the details and was asking how I was.  I just really wished that I hadn't told her ages ago that we were TTC and getting tests because as much as I like her I dont really want to discuss it with someone who has just had her 3rd child.  Am just going to ask her politely to stop asking me.  Also worried that some people we havent seen since we got married will be asking 'so when are you gonna have kids questions!!'

Oh well I think this is a long enough post, see you all later!


----------



## scotlass

hey girls sorry not been on much either 

  had a few lumps and bumps to iron out in my life

  had a huge step back on the weight so need to start thinking about it again


----------



## Irishlady

ReikiJan all the best for today    

xx


----------



## Peanuts

Reiki - good luck for today!   

Sparrow - wow, twins thata fab news! 

Met Berry for Breakfast this morning in Athens!  Was fab to meet her at long last.  We're off for our LIT treatment at 2.30pm - will let you know how we get on.
Dxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

Sorry for the lack of personals.

Unfortunately we're expecting a BFN this aft.  Started spotting yesterday and AF started this morning.       

Needless to say we're destroyed.    But we're looking ahead to the next one.  Planning to do a full cycle as soon as we can.


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone!

I second what Macgirl wrote - by the time I catch up with reading I often do not have time to respond - so apologies for that!

Macgirl - I totally understand the up and down feeling, the resentment (money, never enough of it, but it does not make you happy either) and the dreaded questions about babies.   Hope you can enjoy the birthday bash nonetheless.  


Berry and Peanuts - I do not believe you met up in  Athens - you crazy chicks!!   I hope your Lit Treatments go well!!

JSparrow - congrats on twins - take care of yourself!

Reiki - tons and tons of luck for you today!!!    

Scotslass - hi there, hope you are ok?? Good to have you back and I hope you find some support for your weight loss plans. I can understand that that is difficult. I can't diet - no will power ...

Owenl - how you doing? I try not to think too much about future and its uncertainties. I have to wait another week for my AF and then might start another cycle ... So started my relaxation exercises again (twice so far...) and am generally trying to switch my constant peeking into the future OFF!   

Irish - how are you doing??  

Smiffles06 - welcome and good luck with your treatment!! You never know it might just work for you this month  

A big   to everyone else.

C


----------



## AnneS

Oh Reiki, just cross posted with you - so sorry to read your post! Sending you lots adn lots of                  and hope that you can do antoher cycle as soon as you feel ready!!

c


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Reiki - So sorry to hear that AF has arrived.  Sending you  , I know how hard it is.  Maybe we will be cycle buddies next time round   

Peanuts - Cant believe you went all the way to Athens to meet up with Berry   Hope the treatment goes well  

Scotlass - Welcome back 

AnneS - Hope you manage to make a decision about when to go for more treatment soon.

Macgirl - Yes it is June we are due to be going for round 2 so we might be cycle buddies. I know how you feel about the when are you going to have a baby question.  At the moment everyone seems to be having babies at work, they are either pregnant, on mat leave or just back from it.  Its so hard sometimes but sending you    and   that you get your bfp soon


----------



## JSparrow

Reiki - so sorry to hear it was a BFN for you today...  It is so hard..         Hope you are ok..  xx

Hello and   to everyone else.  xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
sorry haven't been on for a while. I have been 'not thinking about impending FET' quite intently. Also my granny died a couple of weeks ago and it's been a sad time for the whole family. The funeral has been delayed hugely for family reason so I will be away this weekend and not back until Tuesday night. Not looking forward to that (who looks forward to funerals), but it will probably be better than I dread, sorry I mean imagine.  

Reiki, I'm sorry to hear about your bleeding, there is still a very slim chance, but it is so hard when you go through such a lot and it doesn't work out. Take your time and try to go easy on yourself, this is very emotionally draining and you need to recharge just as after any stressful event. 

Mac I hear you about the money, we are so skint after two unsuccessful IVF treatments, but, like you, I know it is worth it to have a little one to take on holiday in the future (to Seton Sands with your remaining money   )

Berry and Peanuts, how lovely for you to meet in a sunny place (well it has to be sunnier than here in the snow). I spent quite a while in Athens and another city in Greece, teaching. If you have time and haven't been Plaka is a great area with lots of markets and cafes. Make sure you have a bougatsia cake, like a very posh vanilla slice. Hope it is all going well for you and can't wait to hear your news.

Sparrow that is amazing news about the double suprise, you must be in shock and very thrilled. How many days to your next scan? Are you still keeping busy (with a little smile on your face)?

Pumpkin how are you getting on, hope you are taking it easy and keeping positive. I was going to send you some pom-poms for your mental first aid, but they seem to have disappeared so here are some cool suns instead.          

Caroline nice to see you on here a bit more.  

I have just phoned the ERI to let them know AF has arrived, so they want me in on Friday for a baseline scan and to relieve me of some cash    .
So this is the FET then...not feeling at all sure I want to put myself through this, but I do have AF and she isn't reknowned for her mood enhancing properties. We have three frosties at ERI so hopefully one or two will make it through the thaw.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Marta - So sorry to hear about your granny, hope the funeral goes ok.   Hope the scan on Friday goes well and thank you for the cool suns, i am doing not too bad.

Reiki - How are you?   

Irishlady - How are you doing?  Are you back at work?  How was the trip and the spa.  Sending you lots of   

Berry and Peanuts - Hope your trip to Athens was successful.  What is the next step now?  How long do you wait until treatment?

Well DH phoned the hospital for me today and they said they were going to be sending the appointment out shortly    Anyway we have an appointment to see Dr T in April.  Seems ages away but I guess its not that far. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Where is everyone!  Me and Berry have made it back from LIT treatment in Athens - was lovely and sunny over there!  Treatment went well, and both have itchy, swollen arms!  Hopefully it'll be doing the trick for us.  Came back to work on Thursday and was offered a new job, so hoping thats the start of good things for this year! 

Reiki - so sorry about your BFN, sending you and DH a massive hugs     Hope you and DH are looking after each other.

Pumpkin - can't believe its taken them that long to get an appt to you - you could probably see another consultant quicker if yuo want to?  Good luck for appt 

Marta - so sorry to hear about your granny    Hope the funeral goes well and you can get your head around your FET  

Irish - how you doing hun?   Hope you're coming to terms with things and enjoyed your weekend at home.  

AnneS - how you doing hun?  Are you getting you head around starting txt again?   

Better go before battery on laptiop gives up, will catch up properly over the weekend.
Big hugs to everyone - anyone fancy another meet up soon?

Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Peanuts, hope your arm feels better soon.  That was the first appointment they gave us, we didnt ask for a specific consultant, our initial consultant was Dr Kini but he left then its been DR T that we have seen more recently or to be specific its been him thats been called in everytime there was a problem   I would be up for a meet up and chat soon.  Congrats on the new job


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
just a quickie - the scan was OK but I have two large cysts so have to have them drained on Friday, but other than that the FET is going ahead, this is day 4 now so 12 days until transfer.

Peanuts, I'm glad you had a nice time over there and well done on the job, that's great news. What's next??

Pumpkin I had Dr Raja today, but who knows who it will be next time. I fancy a meet-up too? When did  you have in mind?

Off to the South tomorrow for the funeral and back on Tuesday so will check in then.


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for the warm welcome .  Hope everyone is ok and trying to keep up with the positive feelings.

I havent had much time this week to catch up on the board, had a hellish week actually just been in such a mood for no apparent reason the only thing i can pin it down to is pms which means that AF will no doubt be on the way next week 

I'm at my wits end with my weight it keeps creeping up and up and up and i have not really ate very much apart from cereals, salads and stirfries this week i am so confused about it.  Last week I saw a hypnotherapist who helped me with my chocolate addiction ( I could eat up to six bars a day) since then i have not touched chocolate but have not lost any weight either.  Just wonder if the whole thing was a waste of time, my BMI is 35 and i really would love to get a stone off before I go back to see the consultant in April.

Was back at the RIE on Wednesday for bloods to check my progesterone level, had to wait two days I swear I was like a cat on a hot tin roof.  Phoned yesterday and they told me that my progesterone level was 68 was told that anything over 20 was a really good sign.  I doubt we will get a BFP this month but keep my fingers crossed for next month.


Thanks for reading ladies

Lots of luck and babydust to all of you


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Smiffles - will keep my fingers crossed that its not AF.  Your hypnotherapy sounds interesting, thats great its put you off chocolate and well done on the healthy eating, am sure you will start to notice a difference soon, are you exercising as well.  Its hard isnt it because you dont want to do too much if you find out your are pregnant.  I keep thinking I should go back to doing some jogging, havent really done much exercise since I had my cyst op in October but the weather hasnt really been inspiring 

Marta - Sorry to hear about the cysts, hope the procedure goes well. and   for you this weekend for the funeral.  

As for meeting up I cant do the 13th March as thats my mums birthday but otherwise think I am not too busy, will need to check the diary though, I have a head like a sieve sometimes


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

having a really bad day, my hormones are kicking me and I am waiting for AF to arrive (should be Monday ... . Had a row with Dh and I could just   . Sorry, all miserable here. I am so fed up. 
I would love a meet up. Can do pretty much any day. 
Treatment might start next week as is planned to be SP  . Ho hum, here we go again ..  

Take care everyone. Sorry about no personals.

c


----------



## pumpkin-pie

anneS - Sending you lots of    . My AF is on its way too, shouldnt be here till Wed but think its coming early and will be here tomorrow.  Take care of yourself, its an emotional time without having the added hormones to help things.


----------



## Irishlady

Hi ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on here for a wee while but you have been in my thoughts.

Really want to post today but think it is going to be all about me and be v down in the dumps  

I had a great time at my parents but I knew I bottled things up and just suppressed how I was feeling. Even when I got back to dh last Sunday it hadn't really hit me. Then at church this morning, of all times, the tears started and wouldn't stop   The sermon was all about fear and we all had to take time to think about what we were scared of and what our one biggest fear was...mine was not being able to have a child.....Then after thinking about that he then said we were to think of something which makes us happy and something which is good in our lives, of course dh came to my thoughts. I go to church by myself...in the end I had to walk out before the final hymn as I was in such a state. I have been like that for most of today... 

I knew I had to let things out but now not sure when they are going to stop   

I saw a post about us meeting up and I think that would do me good. Any idea of dates yet? 

Sending you all lots of   

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

irishlady - So sorry that you have had a sad day but in some ways its better to get it out than bottle it up.  Sending you lots of    

Well I'm not having the best day today, AF is here in full swing and my hopes that after having the cysts removed my periods might be less painful doesnt seem to be the case.  The pain isnt the worst I have ever had but still feeling really sore so am sitting here with a hot water bottle on my tummy.
Cant believe thats the weekend almost over already, it goes far too quickly.
 to all


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Irishlady - oh hun, sending you a massive hug    So sorry that your feeling like this, but at least it has finally hit you, and with Dh's help and a little help from your FF's, hopefully you can start to feel better and get your head around things.  Just hold on to that positive thought of DH - what would we do without them!    

Pumpkin - sorry AF is here with a vengeance  , Feminax and a hot water bottle is definitely the order of the day  

AnneS - oh hun, sending you a big hug  .  It must be so hard to be starting txt again after all you've been through  Hoping SP suits you and you can start to feel positive about txt next week   

Smiffles - hi hun, welcome to the board and welcome to the pain that is losing weight for txt!  There was a girl on the thread a wee while back and had Hypnotherapy for weight loss - it did the trick and she now has a baby girl!  I'm sure it'll kick in soon and the healthy eating and exercise will start to make a difference. 

Marta - sorry to hear about the cysts, but once they're drained they shouldn't have an impact on FET - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you   

OK, well how about meeting for coffee some evening this week - Thurs or Saturday morning?  Let me know what suits
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi girls,

just a very quick note to say that I will have my scan tomorrow  .
And might start tx there and then if I am lucky enough to be able to do Short protocol again. Depends on the number of resting follies.
I am excited and at the same time apprehensive. Nothing new there then. But good to know that you are all here.

Sorry for no personals. Not sure whether I will be here much or little.

A big   to you all. And an extra one for irishlady  

Caroline


----------



## Irishlady

What a difference a day makes   Feel so much better today, the sun shine definitely helped   and of course sharing how I was feeling with you all.

Can't believe how much I cried yesterday, face was still puffy today  

We have a booked a w/e away for next w/e which always helps too.

Caroline, all the best for tomorrow  

Peanuts I could manage a meet up on Sat morning  

Sorry pumpkin to hear AF is painful. I always find it worse after tx, mainly because of what it represents   Thanks for the lovely pm too.

Sorry I haven't said   to Smiffles yet! Hi and welcome to this board 

Marta sorry to hear about your granny  

Reikijan we are here for you whenever you want to chat     

Hi to everyone else


----------



## JSparrow

Hello....

Irish - glad to hear you are doing ok..  It takes time...     

Caroline - good luck for tomorrow..  x

Peanuts - I am glad that Athens went well ..

Pumpkin - AF is a nightmare at the best of times, particularly after treatment..   

Marta - sorry to hear about your granny and glad you are starting FET soon...  xx

Smiffles - welcome to the board!

I have my 7 week scan tomorrow - I am totally bricking it.  No real reason to as I have been tired and so nauseous and at my OHSS scan last week, we saw two growing sacs..  But I will not believe I am pg until I see two babies at the right size with strong heartbeats..  Oh I feel so sick at the thought of tommorrow..  so nervous..  xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Hope your scan tomorrow goes well and you can get started on treatment.  It must be exciting but also nerve wracking.  that this cycle will go well for you.

Irishlady - Glad you are feeling a little better, the sunshine certainly does help and thats great you have a weekend away planned, are you going anywhere nice?

JSparrow - Will be thinking of you tomorrow and   that your scan goes well.  I can only imagine how nervous you must feel but sounds like all is well.  Look forward to hearing your news.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.  I had a bad night last night, tummy was so sore ended up getting up for a couple of hours in the early morning and sat on the sofa with the dog and played solitaire on my DS to keep my mind off the pain.  However got up this morning and went to work and its been fine, a bit achy now but ok.  Hopefully thats the worst over now.  I could do Saturday as well but not first thing in the morning as got to take the dog to the vet for his check up but anytime after 11am I think would be fine for me.  to all


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

I've not forgotten about you all. 

First day back at work yesterday and just want to quit.  I'm struggling to cope to be honest.  Even started smoking again. 

Maybe it'll get easier soon.  I hope it will.

I'd love to meet up if there's any thoughts on a date/venue?

Sorry for the lack of personals but will post again tonight when I get more time. 

RJ
x


----------



## berry55

Hi girls!!!

Sorry i have not been on the thread much.... been trying to get bk to normal since we got back from Athens. I know peanuts filled you all in.... so i dont have to say much for you all to know how Athens went. I'm up for a meet up too!! It would b lovely to meet you all. 

AnneS- Gd luck with starting up again. I hope this time everything works out, your very brave and strong. 

Pumpkin- sorry your tummy is so sore. Is this the 1st time u have had this sort of pain? (sorry i have not caught up with all the posts yet) I hope ur feeling better. XXXX

Jsparrow- Gd luck with your scan!!! I know how scary it is!! But the fact you seen what u seen last week is a very gd sign! Try to enjoy every min of it!! xxx

Irish- I'm so sorry  u were feeling so down. I'm glad ur feeling much better now. Take care and enjoy ur weekend away!!! XXXxx


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi girls

Just a quick question - can anyone recommend an acupuncturist in Edinburgh or East Lothian?


----------



## berry55

reikjan- I use napiers in edinburgh. They r really nice and they also run a fertility clinic. xxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

back from scan. Thank you for wishing me well, it means so much to me that you think of me! 

Everything is well, and they started me straight away on the short protocol (no down regging!)

Reikijan - I used to do accupuncture and Napier as well, I went to Hamilton Place in Stockbridge, Rachael Forrest and Fiona Wolfenden. Very nice and handy that they work in tandem as I could always get an appointment.
I would stress though that you should find a practitioner who suits you, even if that means that you 'try' several! Good luck!!!

Berry - nice to see you back, I can well understand though that trying to live 'normal' can mean that one spends less time on FF. 

Irishlady - so glad you feel a but more upbeat. Take good care of yourself and hoep to see you soon again

Pumpkin - poor you - those cramps can be so painful, but good that they are over for now!

JSparrow - good luck for your scan today - this waiting is just going on and on and on isn't it?? Next you are on for teh 12 weeks. keep us updated and all the best.

Smiffles - welcome to the board.

Marta - so sorry about your granny. I hope life settles down for you soon.

Peanuts - how are you doing? Any side effects form that LIT treatment? Only good ones I hope!

A big   for everyone else!!!

How about that meet up then? Saturday seems good, though there seems to be no time agreed yet. How about an 11 o'clock coffee then? Is this Saturday (6th March) too early?? I suggest the Costa (was it costa?) in Princess street again.
Sorry cannot make Thursday morning at all Peanuts!
Hope my comment help and do not tip us into total meet-up chaos  

xx Caroline


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

I wrote a long post with lots of personals a few days ago but mustn't have hit post button before I shut down!  

So here goes again........

AnneS - great news on the scan and starting again with no down regging  

JSparrow - hope your scan does/went well today

Pumpkin - sorry to hear AF has not got any better since the treatment - hope she b*ggers off soon and doesnt come back for along time!!

Irish - agree that the sunshine is making the world of difference this week - I love sunny winter todays, although I suppose we are in spring now which is even better!

ReikiJan - I also suggest Napiers.  I also went to the Stockbridge branch - that is where the fertility clinic with Rachael Forrest and Fiona Wolfenden is based.     Am waving the pee stick police at you for smoking!!

Berry - glad Athens went well - would be great to meet you

Peanuts - hope your arms have recovered and that it does the trick!

Smiffles - am with you on the weight loss front.  Seems to be one step forward, one step back for me at the moment. I have weigh in tonight and typically the scales have bounced up again this morning - had dropped two over the weekend as well! No doubt it is the nasty AF on her way - as it often affects my weight.  I am taking a week off work in April to have a home made boot camp / detox.  Will do some juicing  , go to the gym every day and use the saunas etc and basically just spend a bit of time pampering myself and hopefully get a good result to boot!

I would be really up for a meet up again, in fact think it would really do me some good!  I think I could do this Saturday okay -am going through to Glasgow but probably not getting a train until about 3pm.  AnneS - It was Starbucks the last time and I thought it was ideal for us.  It is nice and big and seemed relatively easy to get seats - of course Irish and Pumpkin had them sorted by the time I arrived so I dont know what they did to procure them!  lol!!  

Made the mistake of watching '9 Months' on Sunday night - we recorded it a few weeks ago on our Sky+.  At the end when they both have their babies I just started sobbing.  DH always looks round to see if I am crying at tv programmes and films that have sad or emotional scenes (what can I say am a complete wuss and love a good cry) but I think he was shocked to find me sobbing my heart out.  Nor was it a feel good cry.  I just started thinking what if I never get to be pregnant and experience that joy, what if IVF never works.....      I have a birthday coming up very soon which I don't think helps as it just feels like another milestone passing.

Don't worry am not quite as glum as I sound today!!


----------



## macgirl

Forgot to ask........ do you get a dummy ET on every cycle or just the first one?


----------



## owenl

Hi Everyone
Back from holiday, relaxed and a little bit of a tan.  Had some nice days out walking and cycling and some lovely meals in the evenings.  Started d/r last Tuesday, so far no headaches or anything but I suppose it's early days.  AF started today and I'm a bit sore, never find paracetamol much help and not allowed Feminax on tx so glad I'm not back at work until tommorrow.  Been managing to drink my pineapple juice every morning and strawberry milkshakes to get my calcium whilst abroad.

AnneS - great news on starting tx again - we'll be cycle buddies then!

Berry and Peanuts - glad everything went well in Athens

Sniffles - welcome to the board.  I can sympathise with the weight loss thing too.  I have managed to lose 11lb this year before going off on holiday but sure I've put some on whilst away and absolutely no chance of any further loss until tx has finished with all the extra calcium and fruit juice I'm trying to dirnk not to mention those nasty hormones making me crave for comfort food.

Never thought I'd get so emotional about people having babies.  Up until recently most of our friends didn't have kids so it was easier to cope, now one of the couples has just had a baby and another couple have just told us they are getting married and having a baby in July and whilst I'm sending my congratulations, I'm dreading having to go and visit their new arrival incase I burst into tears.  It's driving me   

So where is all this bad weather you are all supposed to have been having while I was away?  My Mum and Dad talked about snow, heavy winds, rain, mud etc and we arrive back in Edinburgh to sunshine although it's a tad colder temperature!

I'd really love to be able to make it along to a meetup but unfrotunately can't make this Saturday, got an organised walk in the Pentland Hills from Flotterstone with my walking group.

Hi to Pumpkin, Irish, Macgirl, JSSparrow, ReikiJan, Marta and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## JSparrow

Hello to everyone..  Caroline - glad you got on ok at your scan and you are on your way again.     this is your time.. 

Owen - glad you had a nice holiday - you are lucky you missed all the weather although we still have some snow lingering in our garden from the weekend.

Reiki - glad you are back on the board and take your time, it took me quite a while to get over my BFN.  

Berry - good to hear from you..  Glad you are making progress with your treatment..  

Macgirl - I hope your weigh in goes ok..  

Hello to everyone else.. xx

After many tears this morning due to stress and worry, we went to the clinic for the scan and very quickly, we saw two babies at the right size and with a strong heartbeat. What a relief! Both are around 6mm and we got a clear photo.  Feels a lot more real now and I can go on with some more positivity that this will all work out for us.  12 week scan is on the 9 April and then we can have another big sigh of relief.  

I would love to meet up on Saturday - dependant on how I am feeling.  Very nauseous just now so don't want to throw up on all of you - not a great first impression!  xx


----------



## AnneS

No worries Jsparrow - we swivel you round quickly if you start looking green around the nose  

Owenl - hi there cycle buddy!!!  

Macgirl - I do not think that you get another dummy transfer. They should have added the type of catheter (spell??) and any other relevant info to your notes after your first dummy tranfer and hence no further need.  

xx C


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

We have all been very chatty here today.  I am feeling much better today, no AF cramps but have been taking the ibuprofen just incase.  

AnneS - Good news about starting treatment and great you could just get going straight away

ReikiJan - I used Dr Liang at the Bristo Place Napiers, she was really good and fitted me in to get appointments before EC and before and after ET.  I am not sure I am going to do acupuncture for the next cycle though as it didnt seem to help me on the last one.  I just dont know 

Owenl - You picked the right time to go on holiday!  Glad you had a nice time.  Hope the weather is like it has been today for your walk in Flotterstone.  Hope the headaches ease soon.  I wasnt really troubled by them in DR but the flushes were a nightmare!

JSparrow - Fab news about the scan, so glad all went well and you got to see your babies. 

Macgirl - Can totally relate to the crying at films.  We watched "Up" the other weekend and really wish we hadnt.  I thought it was going to be a nice funny disney animation and didnt expect it to be so sad.  If you havent seen it dont watch it just now!  

Berry - Glad Athens went well.  Do you have to go back to Glasgow for the next step?

Hi to everyone else

Will be lovely to meet up on Saturday.


----------



## macgirl

Haha Pumpkin - I actually enjoy films that make me cry most of the time - nothing like a good weepy.  I even cry at Breakfast at Tiffany's and have seen it loads as one of my fave films!!  In fact I just need to hear Moon River and I get a lump in my throat.  I think it was just the birth scenes in 9 months were too much for me at the moment!!  Like you I'm not sure I'll bother with acupuncture next time.  I spent quite a lot of money on it and although I think it helped on the stimming I didn't get a BFP so hard to know if it made a diffference.  Would maybe just do it at stimming stage.  Also would maybe try Bristo Place as Hamilton Place was a bit of a pain to get to - especially at lunchtimes since I work on the southside.

Owenl - glad you had a relaxing holiday

JSparrow - great news on the scan, how wonderful for you both,  Like AnneS says we can swirl you around if you look green - and get a table near the loo!!

AnneS - thanks for the reply - I thought they probably would use the previous info but wasn't sure.


Weigh in not good tonight    someone give me a kick up the booty!!  Am super excited though as just discovered that a Yo Sushi has opened in Harvey Nicks!!  I was devastated when the one in Rose Street closed.  I can't get there quick enough!!!!!!!! 

RE MEET UP -  Any chance of meeting slightly later than 11am on Saturday, like 12pm?


----------



## fflower

Hello Edinburgh Ladies
Apologies for lurking for a long time. I wasn't sure if I had anything to contribute here because we've not started fertility treatmentment yet, we don't even have a diagnosis yet. You ladies sound like you've all been through a real battle to get where you are now.
That said, I really need some info and I think there are a lot of fertility experts here!

Firstly, we went to the Shawfair park IVF information day last month and it looks like it'll be a good centre, but expensive. Is anyone planning to switch from ERI to there when it opens? Our plan was to get as much of the testing we need done on the NHS as possible, then go private for ICSI. NHS is taking forever though, I feel like my biological clock is about to explode! Does anyone know where we can get semen analysis done privately? ERI said No, (I think it was a no, it was a very confusing conversation) and Spire Murrayfield will do it for about £300- this includes a consultation with Dr Thong first- but I think thats is a waste of money until we have the test results.

Finally, does anyone know what the upper age limit for NHS-funded IVF is? I read 39 somewhere, but is that the age you are when you first go on the waiting list?

Thanks for letting me pick your brains girls and good luck to all of you!javascript:void(0);


----------



## macgirl

Welcome to the forum FFLower!

We also went to the Spire info day but unfortunately cannot afford to switch since it would cost about another £2K than the £4K we are paying at ERI plus probably more for consultations on top.  Agree though it did look like a very good facility and would love to go there to speed things up but alas we do not have unlimited funds to consider this.  If the costs were similar I would go in a heartbeat.

In terms of semen tests you (or rather your DH ) should be able to get that via his GP.  My DH had a couple via his GP before we were referred to ERI.  You drop the sample off at the ERI but you organise it and get the results via your GP.  

Agree with the length of time testing takes on NHS - we had some semen tests and my initial blood tests done via GP and were then referred to ERI.  That was in May 2008 - it took almost 12 months after that to get to the stage of then telling us we needed IVF ICSI.  We had to wait for about 16 weeks for an initial appointment at ERI then appointments for all the further tests required (HSG etc) and then results and a review appointment.  Then about another 3 months to be referred to the IVF clinic!  I think some people have the testing done privately to speed things up rather than the other way around - but that is possibly been where people have private healthcare that covers such testing - not sure!

The upper limit is your age when you start a cycle of treatment (max age for starting is 3- not when you go on the list unfortunately.  Current wait is around 3 years but they have been pumping some extra money in recently since Lothian NHS has been named and shamed as having worst waiting times in Scotland so I think waits may be shortening to about 2.5 years.  However not sure if you are aware that you only get 3 attempts and everytime you self fund a cycle (or even a frozen embryo transfer) you get one less attempt on NHS.  We have already self funded one attempt (in Nov/Dec 09- BFN!) and are saving like mad for a second attempt in July (which was the first apppointment we could get after Dec cycle).  If second cycle doesnt work we will reassess things and perhaps wait for final attempt on the NHS - have been on the NHS list for one year. 

Patience is a viture in this game - but something I am sadly lacking!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

fflower - Hello and welcome.  Yes the wait on the NHS is very long.  We waited and it took about 2 and a half years to get to the top of the list.  We have had our first treatment cycle in Jan which was unsuccessful  and will be going for our second attempt in June. It is such a shame the new hospital is so much more expensive, you would think they would want to be more competitive but I guess they are hoping that people are willing to pay more because they dont want to (or arent able ) to wait any longer.  

I got my appointment through for my review next month.  Not much else to report, away now to make dinner.


----------



## Irishlady

Hi  

We got our review letter through a couple of weeks ago and we have an appt in a couple of weeks, not sure why ours is earlier than yours Pumpkin? Maybe because we said we would see anyone...still not sure about whether to go as we are still pretty sure we won't go through it again..

Looking forward to our w/e away next week. It is in the Trossachs. Plus my mum is coming over and we are going to see Les Miserables at the Playhouse, love it and it will be our 3rd time seeing it!

Would love to meet on Sat, is it agreed we will meet in Starbucks again? Has the time changed to 12noon? 

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady - Confused about that as the hospital seemed to suggest that was the first appointment they could give me and we didnt ask for a specific consultant either!  And we had to chase them up too, not impressed   The appointment we have been given is with Dr T.  I've never actually seen Les Mis, have seen lots of other musicals but never seen that one yet, must be good if you are seeing it for the third time!!


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Glad you're up for a meet up, just threw that into the end of my post last time!  Saturday, 12noon at Starbucks on Princes's St it is then.

Irish - glad you're feeling a bit better hun .  Think you should go along to the follow up and see what they've got to say, then if you're still sure you've had the appt to close things off for you 

AnneS - congrats on starting stimms!  It must be so hard not to get anxious, but hoping that you can start to focus some positive thoughts on stimms, and take one step at a time.    Fancy meeting up to get the bus into town on Sat?

Macgirl - keep working on that patience hun, it'll be worth it in the end!   No more Sky+ing sad movies, or anything with babies/prg in them!  

owenl - your hols sound lovely!  glad d/r isn't too bad so far, and hope its doing the trick.  Have fun on your walk on Sat, hope the sun is still shining for you! 

Sparrow - wow, congrats on your scan and twinnies!     Roll on the 9th April for next scan  

Pumpkin - had the same reaction to Up! - Took my goddaughter when she was visiting and found it really hard to watch and then enjoy the rest of my day with her.  Glad AF seems to have settled down  

FFlower - welcome to the thread hun     Don't worry about only being at the start of your journey , we were all there too, so know what it feels like.  The private clinic in Glasgow (GCRM) also do testing and they've got a satellite clinic in Edinburgh for bloods, etc  So it might be worth giving them a call to see how much they charge for SA.    You can cycle there too, and have most of the scan, etc in Edin, but then go to Glasgow for the EC/ET.  Think it was a bit more than self-funding at ERI, but don't think its as much as the new clinic.

Berry - looking forward to comparing arms on Sat!! 

Big hugs to everyone I've forgoten  
Dxx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say sorry for the lack of personals I'm still getting to grips with using the board.  I tend to lurk a lot and catch up on everyones news but promise to post some personals really soon.

Wishing each and everyone of you all the luck with your ongoing treatments, thinking of you all.

Well AF arrived yesterday  should have known really cause i have been acting like a crazy lady for a few days, suppose I was just in denial and hoping for a BFP but no such luck.  So start my Clomid tomorrow, might start to take it at night so i can sleep some of the side effects off, nothing like having a hot flush at work!! Phoned the hospital and I have to go back in for bloods and follie scan on the 15th.  Fingers crossed that this will be "our" month.

Been really emotional today, one of the guys at work brought pictures in of his new baby, i was doing great until someone put there hand on my arm and said "its ok it will happen for you" I just went to pieces and had to take myself away to the loo.  Think I am losing the plot. 

Anyway, Hope you are all well.

Catch up soon

Smiffles xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Smifffles - Sorry that AF has turned up.  And you're not losing the plot, its a natural reaction, i think most of us here have probably had to sneak off to the loo or somewhere else to have  a quick cry or to stop us from crying at times, I know I have.  Sending you lots of    Hoping that your next lot of treatment will be successful xxxx

Irishlady - DH who phoned up to chase up the appointment was asked who we had seen and he did say we had seen a few consultants and that we had seen Dr T so maybe they just gave us an appointment with him which is why we had to wait longer.

Peanuts - Saturday 12 noon is fine for me I think.  

Cant believe its Thursday tomorrow, this week has gone by so quickly.  We are having coffee and cakes for one of the girls leaving on mat leave at work on Friday.  So probably be lots of baby chat, never the easiest, at least I can eat lots of cakes to get me through


----------



## michelle1984

hiya 
hows every1
got some sad news last nite dp's nana died     hes so upset least shes not in pain anymore tho shes been ill for a while any tips on how 2 comfort him he bottles things up xxx


----------



## MoH79

Hi Ladies, 

I hope it is ok to come and join you here. I am really new to all of this, there is so much information out there my head is full. 

I am in the early stages, I have just been sent a date for my first appointment at ERI at the end of March. To date we have had a lot of blood tests, SA (starting to learn the lingo) and scans. 

Would you ladies be able to help me understand what will actually happen at my first appointment at ERI, how many consultants are there? Is one consultant better than another? I dont know wheather I should be planning to ask questions or just go in and see what they say. Any advice would be fantastic.

I hope to get to know you all and join you on your journeys as much as I hope you might help me on my journey.  

My thoughts are with you all

Emily x


----------



## Smiffles06

Pumpkin-Pie - Thanks for your kind words and encouragement as always  Hope you get on on at work on Friday with one of your collegues going off on mat leave, its a horrid feeling, a few large slices of cake will defenatley be in order for you - enjoy.

Michelle1984 - So sorry to hear that news hun, thoughs are with you and DH at this difficult time.  Its difficult when men bottle things up but just try to be there and supportive and comfort him with the thoughts that his nana is no longer in pain.   to you both.

EmilyL79 - Welcome honey , I am quite new here myself and to the whole fertility treatment.  Im not really sure what to suggest honey, on my first appointment I saw Dr West we were asked a load of questions and i forgot to ask half the questions I wanted to cause i was so nervous.  She decided that day (she obviously had results from my bloods and DH's SA results) what my course of treatment would be.  I am now on my second round of Clomid.  I know it's difficult but try not to worry, everyone was really nice (even the grumpy kinda guy on reception lol) any questions that you want to ask write them down and take them with you.  Wishing you all the luck in the world with your treatment , be sure to let us know how you get on.

I feel rotten today, AF is horrid this month and i started clomid again today had a hot flush at work my face looked like it had been slapped with a wet fish several times but thems the breaks i suppose.

Hope you are all well

Sorry if i have missed anyone

Smiffles xx


----------



## silver6

Hi there folks,

Just a quickie to say I might be on here a wee bit more in the near future as we've just got a donor!!! I can't say much about her, as these things are very sensitive - no information that can lead to identification - but it's enough to say that she shares a lot of my interests which has always been a lot more important to me than what a donor looks like (they could be green-skinned and have purple eyes and that would only _slightly_ worry me). We're signing papers on Monday and, all being well, we kick off at the end of March - with no nasty down-regulation, no huge needles up the hoo-ha and no sedation .

I'm even allowing myself to feel a little bit excited - I figure that not getting excited in the past certainly hasn't improved anything, or stopped me feeling gutted when it didn't work .

Would love to meet up with people, but can't do this Saturday (parent consultations next week!). Maybe another time - would especially like to catch up with my old pals .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## fflower

Hi All
Thanks a lot for the welcome and info everyone. Macgirl, I'm so glad you told me about the self-funded cycles counting AGAINST your 3 NHS ones- I just assumed they were separate! I'm sure you're patience has been _very_ stretched by all that waiting! Do you think they deliberating keep you waiting to make sure you're serious or are they just not organised?

Peanuts, the GCRM idea is brilliant- I'll call them tomorrow.

Is anyone else watching One born every minute?

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## owenl

So what's everyone else up to this weekend apart from meeting up in Starbucks?

My weekend off so I'm hoping to go to cinema tonight to see Up in The Air with George Clooney if I can convince DH to go to Dominion or Odeon Lothian Rd as no longer on at our local cinema.  Tommorrow got my 7mile walk around Flotterstone   for dry weather   Girls night out tmw night at Wannaburger in West End but I'll need to see how I feel as will probably be more tired than usual after a walk with the Buserilin.  Sunday nothing planned as yet.  Fridays I don't work so I've got to get caught up with the housework and ironing - house looks like it's been hit by a bomb - we are in process of getting small extension built on back of house with extended kitchen and separate WC/shower room.  Not been bad back at work this week, don't go back to WGH job until 16th March so getting back into things gently.
Hoping to start stimms next Thursday.

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'll need to have a good read over the weekend on everyone's news and will reply then but welome to fflower, emilyl79, sniffles and good to see you back on the board silver.  

Big hugs to everyone else  .


----------



## AnneS

Hi there,

welcome to the newbies - ask away and maybe you fancy coming to the meet up tomorrow?

I will bring or wear a dark blue sparkly hat so that we can recognise each other. I will have it either on or on the table!

Dawn - happy to meet for bus - Somerfield bus stop? What time? Just text me!

Somebody had suggested 11am for the meeting up but it seems 12 noon suits better - is that better for everyone? 

Jan - so nice to have you back - how exciting that you found a donor!!!!!   I nearly typed 'donought' - not quite the same  


See you soon

Caroline


----------



## AnneS

Sorry I meant to say:

Are we meeting at Starbucks in Princess Street at 12 noon tomorrow (Saturday) ??   Hope so

C


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi all

I know I said I'd love to meet up but to be honest (and please don't take offence) I can't face it.  Even thinking about it is bringing me to tears again. 

Maybe next time though.

I know I'm not posting very much but I am still keeping up to date with you all.

Welcome all the newbies!!!  xx

Talk soon, enjoy the weekend.

xxxx


----------



## AnneS

Oh Reikijan, 

please don't think anybody here would take offense because you cannot face a meeting. We all understand that. We have all been there. I have missed lots of meetings. Of course you don't have to come. It is an open offer. And maybe it is just not for you. That is perfectly ok. Maybe you want to meet just with one person. Don't let it be a pressure or burden, it is meant to be the opposite. And take care of yourself. You only had your BFN recently, give yourself time.      
I am never 100% sure whether I make it to the meetings, but this time I just feel like I want to go. 
Please do not worry about this.  

And you don't have to post lots and lots. I often do not have the time.
Again, it is not meant to be pressure. You are free to just do/say anything here (with a few exceptions - no singing off key, no nude dancing and no eating cake without sharing!!!).



xx C


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

Emily - welcome to the board, we are a friendly bunch so any questions ask away.  When you do have your first appointment I would recommend writing down any questions you have because when you go in its easy to forget things and then you come out wishing you had asked something.  The staff are all really nice they explain things quite clearly and give you info to read too.

Silver - Exciting news about the donor and that you can start soon.  Wishing you all the best.

Owenl - SOunds like you are have a lovely weekend planned, apart from the ironing and housework   Hope its a nice sunny day for your walk. Not been up to Flotterstone for a while but sometimes used to take our dog up there for a walk.

Reikijan - Sending you  

Well hope to see you ladies at Starbucks tomorrow.  Who is coming?  I have to take my dog to the vets first thing and then doing a bit of shopping in town with DH but will plan to be there for 12 noon.


----------



## macgirl

I'll be there tomorrow at 12 noon!  If I am a good girl I will be going to the gym first thing   

Sorry no time for longer post am off out with DH to Harvey Nicks for cocktails and (YO!) sushi - whoopee!


----------



## Peanuts

Hi petals

Macgirl - well done you on going to the gym first!  Have a fab time at Harvey Nicks   CU tom

Pumpkin - hope its nothing serious with your doggie, cu tom  

AnneS - Somerfield bus stop about 11.15 sounds like a plan to me!  CU then 

RJ - oh hun, sending you big hugs    Please don't feel pressured to come, we've all been there    You'll still be welcome if you change your mind.

EmilyL - oh hun, sorry to see the journey you've been on through this process  .  Have you had any miscarriage tests from your GP or offered by the hospital?  Thats the first thing I'd be pushing for if you've had 3 losses.  You might have to be pushy about it, but best to get the tests done at the beginning of this stage in the process.  They test for blood clotting factors and a few other things that can be a cause to.  Wishing you lots of luck for your appt  

Big hugs to everyone - looking forward to catching up tomorrow 
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi,

just came on quickly to check who is coming when and where. See you tomorrow - of to bed  
it has been a loooong week ...

C


----------



## macgirl

waaaaaayyyyyyy too many cocktails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    What fun!!!  Good to to let hair down........................


----------



## macgirl

Oh Yeah Peanuts - might not make gym first now!!!  Although alcohol tends to keep me awake from early doors these days so might still manage!!


----------



## Irishlady

I'm going to S'bucks, look forward to catching up l8r xxx


----------



## macgirl

Just came on to say that not feeling too good this morning (really did have way too many cocktails last night) so not sure I will make it along to Starbucks. Was looking forward to it as well........


----------



## berry55

hey girls, i wont b able to make it..... will i ever be able too meet you girls!!!?!?!?!??!?!   xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just checking the plans are still on.  Just heading in to town now to do some shopping first. Looks like it might be me, Irishlady, AnneS and Peanuts?  See you then.  Macgirl, hope you feel better soon was it the cocktails or the sushi


----------



## MoH79

Hello Ladies, 

I hope you enjoyed meeting up today. 

AnneS, thank you for the invite, I would love to come to the next one you have. Sorry I couldn't make this one, its the first weekend in ages that I have had to myself. So, I have sat with my feet up a wee bit, done a little cleaning, going to go for an afternoon bath and read my book and then maybe watch a film. Bliss! I hope you ladies are having a nice weekend. Thank you for all your warm welcomes since I have joined this board. It is so good being able not only to speak to women who are going through the same situations but to speak to women in the same area I live. 

Smiffles06, Pumpkin Pie - Thank you for your advice on my appointment, I am trying to think of so many questions, however I only have two which I am sure you all had/have  1.Why? 2. How do we fix this?   and we will I am sure. 

Peanuts - Thank you for your thoughts, DH and I have taken a lot of time and counselling to get to a very positive place regarding our m/c. It still hurts but I handle the pain better! Next week is a tough week for us as we have the anniversaries of two of our m/c on the 10th and 11th. We had blood tests after our 3rd m/c but all blood results came back clear and so did my husbands. They did do a scan not long after and found I had a cyst on my left ovary. To this day I am convinced that is what cause it but they cant say that.  I have one on the same cyst at the moment 6cm and that could be why I am not ovulating regularly. 

Reikijan - 


Macgirl - Hope you are feeling a lot better this afternoon.  

Owenl - I hope you are having a wonderful weekend. Have you been doing Stimms long? 

Silver6 - Thats great news about a donor, hope Monday goes well. I will be thinking of you  

Just started watching 'The She Found Me' it stated comedy drama, thought I would be safe with that, light afternoon. One of the first scenes was a mother discussing why she could not have a baby!  Might try something lighter like one of the SAW Horrors  


Hope you are all having great/good/ok/think I will get by  weekends

Emily x


----------



## owenl

Hi Everyone
Hope you all had a good weekend.  How did the meet up in Starbucks go?

Walk in Flotterstone lovely, cold but sunny and the snow on the hills with the frozen loch made it extra scenic.

Emily - I haven't started stimms yet for this 3rd cycle.  Got ERI on Thursday, should be starting then.  D/R on buserilin at moment, not so many headaches as previous tx so that's good at least although DH says I'm very grumpy   Hope your first appt at ERI goes well.  Know what you mean about films.  When I was on 2ww last time I watched a few "Horror" films.  Most of my friends couldn't believe it, but I like a good horror and it beats watching films about babies any day!

Silver - great that you have got a donor.  Good luck for your treatment
Caroline - how is the stimms going?

Pumpkin - how is the dog?

Well, it seems I have a cyst on my scalp, was at St John's this morning, now on waiting list for op to remove it.  More waiting (up to 18 weeks) but thankfully expected to be benign.


----------



## AnneS

Hi,

quick update form me - follies growing, though only two on my right  , but more on the left.
Another scan on Wednesday but EC probably on Monday - that seems ages away!!  
Anyhoo, that means I can indulge in the rugby on the weekend. Am guessing that the French will win Six Nations this year - mark my words!!

x C


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Everyone

Lovely to meet up with AnneS, Peanuts and Irishlady on Saturday.  Also managed to do a bit of shopping in town, some retail therapy is always good  

Macgirl - Hope you are feeling better now 

Owenl - Glad you had a good walk, lovely day for it.  My dog is fine, he was just getting a check up, although they have put him on some tablets for his tummy, he has a bit of a sensitive stomach and is on a special diet but every now and again needs some antacids which seems to settle him.  I think they are the same as the human ones but cost a lot more because they are from the vet!    He also needs to go and get his teeth cleaned, the front ones are fine but the back ones arent so good, he needs to get an anaethsetic for it so not looking forward to that we have booked him in for a few weeks time when we are off work so we can be there with him.  Poor wee boy!!  How are your doggies?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. I had a really busy day at work today, doing my own work and covering other peoples who were on holiday, so sitting with my feet up now.  My legs feel really sore, I decided to go jogging early on Sunday morning, havent been jogging for ages and really havent done much exercise other than walking since before my surgery in October so feel a little the worse for it   Trying to get fit again ready for round 2 in June after which I shall just put my feet up and relax


----------



## owenl

Hi Pumpkin
My doggies are fine - well at least mine and the one left that I have to walk.  I got back from holiday to discover I've been "sacked" by one of my clients.  I've had a fair amount of time off in last year for IVF, then I had the problem when I fell on the ice and bruised my cocyxx and she just felt I'd become unreliable as I'd pre-empted that I'd need more time off end of March/beginning April for op for IVF again.  I've decided just to keep things ticking along with the one dog until tx finished then make decisions then about either building up my business or packing it in altogether depending on outcome of tx.  IVF has put my life on hold and prevented me pursuing my dog walking career - I just hope it's all going to be worth it this time    On a positive note, I heard today that my day job at Citizens Advice (it's project funded) has been continued for another year so that's me got a job until end of March 11.  Still also working at WGH and don't like the unsociable hours but it's a permanent job and until I know where I stand with this IVF I'll just have to put up with it for a bit longer.

Off to movies tonight, so working a bit of flexi time.  

It's been a bit quieter on here lately.

AnneS - congrats on those follies - a week on Monday, it will be there in no time.  I expect EC will be either 26th or 29th for me going by last 2 tx as stimms seem to take ages for me although d/r goes OK.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
I hope the meeting went well. I was a bit tied-up in the morning and really needed to have a bit of chill-out time in the afternoon. Last week was tough, kicking off with a funeral, lost purse, failed MOT - big repair bill and rounded off with an operation to drain 2 cysts.
When I went for the scan for the FET 2 cysts had turned-up, both quite large, so I was supposed to go to the ERI for an operation on Friday, but after a chat with Dr Raja we agreed to wait until the end of March to see if they went away.
It turns out that taking ibuprofen can actually cause problems with ovulation, the follicle doesn't rupture and instead forms a cyst, which can be quite large. I have been chucking back the ibuprofen because of the ear thingy so we agreed that I would stop taking them and see what happened.
Since then I have started to bleed quite heavily, so I don't think it looks great for the natural cycle? It is probably because of the cysts, hopefully they are going away on their own and this is some kind of side-effect.
Still having a lot of negative feelings about this ever working so I hope you will excuse my low profile whilst I sort myself out. Just losing enthusiasm for the whole thing. I know those of you who have been through a few cycles will understand.

It sounds as if there is going to be a lot of activity in April so some of us may bump into each other at the clinic.

Mac I hope you are fully recovered.
Owen that is a shame about your client. My friend has just found a dog walker for her dog in the Leith area and I believe this lady walks a few dogs. Is that quite tough if they aren't all 'sociable'?
Berry and news on Greece
Peanuts how is the new job/role? What's next for you re the IVF. I thought you were going to London, but I'm hopelessly out of date.
Anne it is so nice to hear you sounding happy, I'm glad it is all systems go for you. Lots of positive vibes for your follies.    
Pumpkin good for you jogging. What is your fitness regime like? Do you find it easy to fit in?
Silver that is fantastic news about the donor. YOu must be so excited. How is your nutrition regime going?
Reiki sorry you are still feeling so low. It is completely natural, I hope you are giving yourself a bit of pampering. It is such a tough process and you have done really well to have got to this point.   

Hi to all the new people you are in good hands on here.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Marta - oh hun, sending you big hugs   Think you really needed a chill out time on Sat after the time you've been having.    Are you leaving your FET until March now with the cysts?  I know you very much wanted a natural FET, but it might be worth looking at a medicated one to try to control what's going on in your body and get everything just right for your ET.  I know its not what you wanted, but might be worth discussing it with DrG   AFM - I'm having txt at ERI, but having immunes treated at the clinic in London, so some extra drugs for me!!

Owen - glad your walk went well, sounds lovely.  Congrats on getting your job for another year.  Think you're right about the dog walking - concentrate on you and this txt, then you can make some decisions afterwards. 

Pumpkin - well done you on the jogging!  Sounds like hard work though - surely walking your dog is plenty of exercise!   Was good to meet you again, and well done you on the retail therapy. 

AnneS - sending you a wee follie dance - grow follies grow      .  Just as well you didn't say that about the 6 nations on Sat!  Still hoping that Ireland can pull something out the bag  -but doubt it!

Emily - oh hun, I so know what that feels like, so sending you big hugs for the next few days      Think you need to concentrate on you and DH just now and worry about the appt next week.  Might be worth asking them about Clexane/aspirin, as its standard to give these to ladies who have early losses.  

Macgirl - oh dear, how's your head now!!   I had a few too many wine's on Sat night, so felt like that on Sunday!!  Hopefully catch up with you next time. 

Silver - so please to hear about your DE cycle.  Hope appt went well today, whats the next steps?  Sending you massive hugs and lots of luck for this cycle        

Big hugs to everyone else
Dxx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

I am still alive - though wasn't sure I was going to survive on Saturday morning.  I had such a stressful week at work last week and we very rarely go out on a Friday night - combined with the excitement of YO! Sushi I did get carried away. (Pumpkin - it was the cocktails I think!)   I felt truly awful on Saturday morning - as AF pains were also really bad that morning too!  

I nearly didn't make it to a friends birthday party in Glasgow on Saturday evening but thankfully by lunchtime I had started to recover.  I clutched my welcome glass of champagne for a good hour or two and then moved to fresh orange until I got the usual 'why are you drinking orange juice' questions - AAAAAAAAAARRGGH.  So had to ask someone to get me a vodka and fresh orange to get some peace and divert further questions.  Grrr!

Any way hope you girls had a good meet up?  I was so disappointed not to make it and hope we have another again really soon.  Am free most Saturdays lunchtimes (except 27th) for next couple of months.  

Peanuts - hope you are well and you have recovered from your Saturday wine consumption.

Pumpkin - hope you are recovering from your jogging session.

AnneS - good luck for scan tomorrow -GROW FOLLIES GROW    Monday will be here soon!

Owenl - good news on the job front, sorry the dog walking not working out at the mo!  Hope EC date flies in for you!

Marta - Sorry to hear of all those nightmares you have been enduring.  I have only been through one cycle but do empathise when you say you are losing enthusiasm.  Going into my first cycle although I was realistic I was really excited and optimistic (felt sure my body would respond well) but now I feel the 'novelty' is fading and I am just scared it wont ever work for us.

Emily - I hope your week is okay - I cannot imagine what you have been through and how it will be for you  

Hi to Berry, Irish and everyone else.


Finally - This is a very personal questions I realise but has anyone been for counselling at ERI - I am thinking I might go as right now am feeling so upset and angry about all of this.  Maybe if anyone has and is willing to share what it is like you could PM me?


See you later..............


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies

AnneS - Hope those follies are growing

Marta - Sending you   you have had a tough time recently.  Was quite shocked to hear about the ibuprofen, did they tell you about that at the RIE.  I take ibuprofen for period pain and wondering if I should try and take something else instead.

Macgirl - Sorry not been to counselling but I do think its a good idea to be able to talk to someone about how you are feeling.  We have a very supportive minister and his wife and I have been able to chat to them and get support that way.  It might be worth just making an appointment with the counsellor, if you dont like it or its not your thing you dont need to go back but I think anything that might help sort out your feelings is worth a go. 

Owenl - sorry to hear about the job, hope that everything works out in the end   Good luck for your scan on Thurs

Emily - Is your appointment to go on the list for IVF or do you have to go for investigations first?

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## martakeithy

Hi again,

Peanuts I didn't realise you were staying at the ERI. Do you have dates yet? You must be flat out with the job?

Pumpkin I don't think you need to worry about taking ibuprofen for a short time, besides by the time you get to PMS you will have already ovulated so it would be a bit too late to prevent the follicle from rupturing. How is the fitness regime. I want to join you.

Mac I went for counselling with Rebecca, but it probably wasn't at a time when I would have really benefitted (pre treatment and not feeling too traumatised). I wasn't all that taken with Rebecca, but I hear the other lady is very good, so perhaps when you phone ask for her? I'm glad to hear you are feeling better, no wonder you were on the OJ that night.  
It is very, very frustrating all this stuff, not surprising you feel angry about it. I was quite negative for the first cycle I had and then positive for the second, I think I had a better time the second, but it is just gruelling. We are all amazing for going through it at all. Big pats on the back for us all, clever, brave things all of us!


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say sorry for not posting much just now.... i have been so so busy with things (which has been good as it has taken my mind off tx) I just wanted to say i'm thinking of you all!!! xxxxxx


----------



## owenl

Just a quickie from me as about to head off to work, well that's me started on stimms.  Got a really bad dry tickly throat and can't stop coughing last couple of days so checked with RIE this morning and they said penicilin should be OK on tx so going to try and get a Dr appt tmw.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well.


----------



## MoH79

Hi Ladies, 

Having a bit of a tough week, sorry for the low energy. Emotionally as it is the anniversary this week for two of our little angels we lost. Hopeful that I get a BFP next week as I do on every cycle!! and anxious about my first appointment at the end of March. Think it has just got a little bit on top of me this week. I have been doing my best to be the most positive person in the room where ever I am, possibly overcompensating at some points for how bad I feel and now feel as if I have hit a brick wall. I think I always get a bit stressed out this time of year around mothers day as well.  

Going to visit my mum this weekend so looking forward to some wise words (and a few cuddles) from her to cheer me up.  

Anyhoo, enough about me, how are all of you lovely ladies? 

Pumpkin Pie - I have to have investigations first, had the normal blood tests and scans by the doc but gather the hospital may have some plans for me also. 

Owenl - Congratulations on the job  being extended. What did you go and see at the pictures? 

Marta - Thank you for the heads up regarding the Ibuprofen. I had a bad back and was popping them like smarties. I have a cyst on my left ovary 6cm big so I will be more cautious in the future.  Sorry to hear your treatment has been delayed. 

Peanuts - I will put Clexane/Aspirin onto my list of questions for the hospital appoinment at the end of march. Thank you. 

Silver - How did the appointment go? 

Thank you to all of the ladies for their support since I have joined the board. You have been a fountain of knowledge and a tower of strength for me. 

Speak soon

Emily xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Owenl - Thats great you are on the stimms.  Hope those follies start to grow.  Hope your sore throat/cough gets better soon too.

AnneS - How are you doing? Hope your follies are growing nice and big.

Emily - Sending you lots of    for this week, it must be so hard.  Dont worry if you dont feel positive all the time, it is ok to have some down days, and we are all here to cheer you up when you do   

Berry - How are you doing? Is it work you have been busy with?  Whats the next stage for you, do you have to go back and see them in Glasgow again soon?

Hi to everyone else.  Been keeping myself busy with my sewing and setting up things to sell on a website that allows you to sell handmade goods.  Just got a fab little bag pattern thats really easy to do but I think looks really great.  Made the first one last night as a practice one so off to try and make some more to sell.  Dont think I will ever become an internet millionaire but keeps me busy and out of trouble!


----------



## Irishlady

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while   Work has been frantic and for the first time in months I am actually enjoying it again !! We are away this w/e and I can't wait, looking forward to a change of scenery.

AnneS- hope your scan went well yesterday and time flies until ec on Monday     Lovely to catch up again last Sat.

Marta - sending you big     

Mac - hope you have recovered from your cocktail induced Fri night!! I am such a lightweight but have a big party to go to next week, so I think I need some practice before then   Re. counselling I saw Rebecca after 1st tx and then dh and I saw her after 2nd tx. Neither of us really warmed to her, but she did provide us with an outlet for discussions, and talking about feelings etc which was a good.

Emily - sorry to hear you are having a tough week   Hope you have a lovely time with your mum

Pumpkin - pm the website details, I loved the bag you made a wee while ago. Hope you are doing ok. Good to see you again on Sat.  

Peanuts   hope you are having a good week and lovely to catch up on Sat

OwenL - pleased to hear you have started stimming and hope the follies grow nice and big. Take care of yourself and hope you feel better soon  

berry -   Hope you are doing ok, when do you start tx again? 

Silver - lovely to hear from you again. How was your hol to Chicago? How did Monday go?  

Reiki -   if you are lurking!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone   if so Hi and big     xxx


----------



## Peanuts

HI girls

Sorry don't ahve time for personals, just wanted to sne dyou all a big cyber hug    
Will try to catch up properly at the weekend
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

third scan this week and I am down for EC for Monday. Unfortunately my follies are growing in size only, not number so it looks like a small amount, maybe 4-6 - hu  , am a bit worried, but then again, those that are there are all nicely even in size.

Sorry for no personals, but with all these scans I am a bit pushed for time as I usually only get to 6pm before my brain shuts down for the day. Am so tired in the evenings, DH thinks it is because I am an incubator at the moment - ha-blooming-ha!

Sending you all a huge   and hope you all have a good weekend. Sunday is my drug free day, so looking forward to it - NO injections!    

Owenl - a follie dance for you on your stims!!           

Will catch up on the weekend or Monday when I am not allowed out the house/bed/sofa and Dh will remind me every 5 minutes that he is in charge as the "responsible adult".

Take care everyone!

C


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi everyone,

Havent been around much this week but didnt want to read and run, had a really awful week at work & have hardly had any time or energy to do much when i get home. I am off on Monday as I have my follie tracking scan and bloods first thing Monday morning  that I have at least one decent sized follie, so hopefully I can catch up on all the posts at some point.

So just wanted to say hope you are all doing ok and keeping possitive, sorry for the lack of personals but I will get round to it next time i post.

Love and   to you all.

Smiffles

xxxxx


----------



## fflower

Hi ladies
Hope eveyone is enjoying the weekend and fitting in some relaxation. Nothing to report at the minute, should have a couple of test results by the end of the week. 
Good luck to everyone 

love fflower x


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Just waiting for Indian take out to arrive, so thought I'd pop on to say Hi!  

FFlower - good luck for your test results this week - what are these for?

Smiffles - don't worry hun, we all have our down days    Good luck for your follie scan, hoping for a big juicey one for you!  

AnneS - Hope you're doing ok hun, are you all ready for your trigger shot?  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for ET on Mon, hoping all those follies have lovely eggs for you  

Irish - well done you pet for getting back into work, and taking your mind off things   

Pumpkin - that sounds like a great money making idea, I'm sure all your sewing and crafts will have a cycle paid for in no time! 

Emily - hope you're doing ok hun, sending you big hugs 

Owen - a wee follie dance for you        Grow follies grow!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, Indian has arrived and distracted me!!

Big hugs
 Dxx


----------



## owenl

Peanuts - hope you enjoyed your Indian meal 

AnneS - hope everything goes well for you at EC today and that you have a nice few days relaxing and being pampered by DH

Peanuts - you should give selling your bags a try on Ebay as well as your own website, let us know when you have it set up and we can all have a look

Irish - good to hear that work is keeping you busy and that you are enjoying it again.  Hope things are getting easier for you.  Where are you off to this weekend?

Love to Berry, FFflower, smiffles, emily, marta,macgirl, Reiki, Silver and anyone else I've forgotten.

Well stimms going ok, RIE tmw 8.20 for follie scan.  They were talking about EC being early next week but if it goes by previous tx I know it will be either Frid 26th or Mon 29th as they seem to grow slowly with me.  Hoping that the antibiotics and cough medicine I've been taking for my cough/cold since Thursday isn't having a negative effect on tx - not good timing but Dr says amoxcillin should be OK


----------



## Smiffles06

Owenl - Wishing you all the best for your follie scan tomorrow .  Hope you are feeling a bit better with your cold/cough and keeping fingers crossed that none of the meds you have had to take have had an effect on tx. 

AnneS - Hope that things went well today at EC for you, keeping my fingers crossed.  

Irish - You sound so much more positive now and that is great that you are keeping yourself busy with work.  Hope you had a nice weekend away??

Peanuts - Thanks for your encouragement and kind words as always, hope that you enjoyed your Indian take away, nothing quite beats eating a curry on a Saturday night.

Emily - Thinking of you and sending you lots of love, it's not always easy trying to remain positive and we are all allowed a down day every once in a while so don't be so hard on yourself.  Hope you enjoyed spending time with your mum at the weekend.

Marta - Sorry to hear that you haven't been having that great a time of it recently sending you lots of gentle hugs.  I had no idea that ibuprofen could cause problems with ovulation, thanks for letting us know.  Its quite scary actually because i usually pop them like smarties for AF pains and sore heads, i guess i wont be taking them anymore.

Pimpkin-Pie - Hey never write off being a millionaire you never know what is round the corner.  Sounds like you are kept busy though which is good.  Really wish i had the patience to sit and sew or do needlework it always looks quite relaxing when i see other people doing it.

Fflower - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, please let us know how you get on with your test results??

A huge   to Berry55 & Macgirl and to anyone else that I have missed.

I was at the ERI for my follie scan today, it is day 14 of my cycle and there was not a follie in sight not one   I have to go back for another scan on Friday morning but they said it is very unlikely that much will change in the next few days   I'm just a bit disillusioned with it all this month as i have had quite bad side effects with the Clomid.  I drove like a mad woman all the way home crying like a baby, I seriously need to get a grip of myself and keep reminding myself that I am only really at the start of my TTC journey.  Anyway enough moaning, we will just have to hope for a miracle and see if there is anything there at the scan on Friday. 

Sending you all lots of love.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Everyone 

AnneS - Hope all went well today. 

Smiffles - Sorry your scan didnt go well, hope there is some improvement in the next one

Owenl - Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.  Just wanted to ask those ladies who have been through the IVF a quick question, and apologies for the TMI!!  I have been having some spotting between periods, not actual red blood but a brown sort of discharge, not much just a small amount but normally only get it at the start and end of AF and then it goes but its been 2 weeks since AF and am getting it mainly in the morning.  Just wondered if its a normal side effect of IVF drugs and your body getting back to normal?


----------



## MoH79

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for the short and sweet email, just nipping on before I go and cook tea. I will place a full message on in the next couple of days. 

Does anyone know ERI's policy regarding treatment if you are overweight? I have lost a stone and a half since January and lowering my BMI as much as I can, training 3 times a week at least, so working at it, however it will be some time until I am at an ideal BMI. So will they refuse to do any treatment on me full stop? Will they assist me in loosing the weight to speed it up further? I am anxious enough and I knew this would be a factor but really starting to worry now.  

Can anyone help please??  

Emily x


----------



## owenl

Emily - my BMI is much higher than the recommended and I've always been classed as overweight.  I think I'd look like a stick insect if I hit the recommended weight although I could do with losing a stone or two  That said ERI were happy with my BMI which was 29 at start of all my attempts at tx.  I think the maximum they allow is 32 but maybe one of the other girls on here could confirm that.  Sounds like you have done really well with the weight loss - you don't want to lose it too quickly either 1-2lb a week I believe is the best way for your health, so it sounds like you are on the right path.


----------



## Smiffles06

Emily -Well done with your weightloss, keep up the good work honey. 

My BMI is also higher than the recommended, I had lost 3 stone on the lighterlife diet before i started Clomid last year.  My BMI was 32 when i started clomid, however i have put on a stone and now my BMI has jumped to 35   At my last appt with the consultant in January she told me to keep up with the weightloss as it would all help in the longrun.  Now i only have 5 weeks before my next appointment at the consultant and I am in a panic trying to get my weight down but fingers crossed i can get at least a few pounds off before my next appointment.


----------



## AnneS

Morning all,

so much for catching up with you all over the weekend - instead we spend pretty much all day Saturday and Sunday in the garden (and boy does that need attention - we are STILL at the destructive stage, i.e. ripping lots of stuff out and digging holes ...) and in the evening we caught up with the rugby we recorded - yeah, vive la France!!!   - says the German!  

Smiffles - so sorry that this month has not turned out well for you. Wishing you lot so of luck and success with your journey 
from now on. I hope you will get some answers (and explanations?) and find a positive way forward    

fflower - hope you enjoyed the weekend yourself!!  

Peanuts - hope the Indian was well worth the wait - did you enjoy the rugby    

martakeithy - you are having such a hard time - I hope identifying the problem helped a little though. Although I appreciate that you might have a does of the : "why has nobody told me earlier" ... Sending you lots of    . Don't feel you have to stay away, come and have a good old MOAN here  

Silver - how is treatment coming?? Is it complicated to time you with your donor?? Lots and lots of     for you and an extra large  

Emily - hope that you start to feel a bit better as the last week is finally over, I know how it feels to be reminded of loss and wish you the very best for your journey ahead    . Congrats on your amazing weight loss. 

pumpkin-pie - wow that side business of yours (bags) might turn into something bigger!  . I remember you posted a link to a photo of your bag here, keep us updated! Always had you down as a bit of a rough diamond, so glad to hear you are keeping yourself out of trouble  .  As for your question: I am not sure, I tend to get spotting the days before my AF (clinic said it means nothing), but not during treatment. I would check with the clinic. Good luck

Owenl - tons and tons of good luck for the scan today!!!! Hope you skipped out of there with a great result and I stimmed quite a few extra days as well this cycle!! lots of   and   and   and another follie dance:             - grrrrrrow follies, grow!!

Irish - good to hear that getting back to work is helping, not hindering!!!   

ReikiJan - how are you feeling pet?? Sending you a  

Macgirl - I met with Jeanette for counseling - she was very nice and down to earth - hope it will help you!  

Big   to Berry55 !!   

michelle1984 - how are you? How is your DP doing??

Hope I have not forgotten anybody  .

ASM - Egg collection went very well in that I was in surprisingly little discomfort and absolutely NO pain  . WOW! Also despite abysmal scan results on Friday, they managed to get 8 follies/eggs, but I still have to wait for the fertilisation rate, so am holding my breath a little ... Have decided to stay home today as well though, as am definitely quite a bit stiff. But that might have to do with two marathon gardening sessions (Saturday and Sunday) rather than the op!. Hence why I only manage to catch up today!!
Will keep you updated.

Take care everyone.

C A


----------



## owenl

No time for personals but update is 3 measurable follies today 6-8mm and a few smaller ones.  To phone RIE this afternoon for blood results but looking like next Mon for next scan.


----------



## AnneS

OMG - 8 out of 8 fertilised!!!!!   So happy!!!



CA


----------



## berry55

ANNES-  fab news hun!!!! welldone!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## owenl

That's Fantastic new AnneS


----------



## Irishlady

Great news hon     !!! Congratulations!!!! xxxxx    


A quick 'me' note, I have been feeling really unfit, always feel like that after tx, and decided I needed a goal, so just signed up for a 60mile bike ride in only 5 weeks!!!  I must be mad!!!

xxx


----------



## Irishlady

Hi OwenL   Sending you a wee follie dance too      xx


----------



## AnneS

Thanks girls. ET will be Thursday or Saturday depending how they develop.

Irishlady - it is official - you are quite mad !! 60 miles   

CA


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS- That is fab news both the number of eggs and the fertilisation.   that you will have some great quality ones for transfer

Owenl - Hoping that your follies keep growing

Irishlady - You are mad     i think it would take me 5 weeks to cycle the 60 miles!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.


----------



## MoH79

Hi Ladies, 

AnneS - Such fantastic news, congratulations    . Hope the garden is looking fantastic also, sounds like it is. 

Owenl - Did you get your blood test back today?    Grow follies!! FFlower - Did you also get your test results back?

Smiffles - I am really sorry to hear about the scan, I will be thinking of you on Friday and sending you lots of positive thoughts     

Irishlady - Hope you had a nice weekend, was it work or pleasure? Good luck with your new and exciting challenge.

Pumpkin Pie - Hope the sewing is going well. 

Hello to all the other ladies on the board.  

Thank you for your kind thoughts last week, they really helped me. Had a wonderful weekend with my mum, just what I needed.  I would also like to say thank you to the ladies for the information regarding BMI, I will just have to wait and see what they say on the 30th.  

I have been going to the gym for a while now but to make sure I am getting the best results possible I am meeting with a personal trainer tomorrow who specialises in weight loss, lowering BMI and nutrition management. Sounds crazy but I am really looking forward to it  

Take Care

Emily xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry haven't been back on since Saturday (take out was fab!)  DH has been away with work for a few days, so not been able to fit my FF addiction in till now - works crazy and doggie needing walked and played with as he's missing DH!

AnneS - wow - congrats on your fab embies  , hopefully enough for a couple of frosties too   Keeping fingers and toes crossed for ET and 2ww         .  Yes, enjoyed the rugby, but will miss the Ire-Scot match this weekend as away with my mum! 

OwenL - well done on those follies - slowly, slowly catchy monkey!   A wee follie dance for you, grow follies grow    

Emily - well done you on the weightloss and fitness programme - keep up the good work  

Irish - I'm with pumpkin and AnneS - you're mad!  But know you'll do it .  Hope the weather stays nice for you to get out and get some training in!

Smiffles - don't worry pet, so many of us have had to shift a few pounds before treatment, but it really can make all the difference, so try to keep your mind on the end goal    We're here to offer support and advice where we can   Good luck for scan on Fri  

Macgirl - I have been having counselling with Jeanette on and off for a while now and find her great.  It does take at least 3 sessions to feel like its helping though, so do stick at it for a wee while.  Big hugs   

Better go as doggie is giving me 'take me for walkies' eyes!!
Take care  
Dxx


----------



## owenl

Talk about stress - just about to leave work, went to the toilet and the door handle fell off as I was about to leave.  Realised I was locked in the loo!  The toilets are quite a distance from the main office and only a few people left at work, luckily I had my mobile in my pocket which was unusual but couldn't think who to phone as receptionist left at 5pm and it's now 5.30pm and I don't know anyone's extensions of those still at work.  Stood for 10 mins hoping someone would pass or go to the other toilet and I was banging and shouting my head off but no-one came.  Started to panic  , phoned DH and he phoned police but they said it could be a little while before they got down there and no guarantees anyone will still be at work then, getting more panicky   then remembered my bosses mobile no is on my phone and she has left work.  Phone that, thankfully she answers, she doesn't know ext nos of people at work either but has home phone no of somone at work who might.  30 mins later guy from IT who is still at work at door telling me not to worry, door won't open from his end either but he will go and get some help.  Security man comes up and after a bit of drilling, I am finally free from my nightmare - 45 mins have passed.  I can see there are going to be loads of jokes on me tommorrow - could have done with a stiff drink but sadly can't on stimms.  So much for trying to relax and take things easy whilst on IVF


----------



## AnneS

Oh-me-goodness Owenl - I am sure that story does sound funny to others, but I feel for you. I think I would have freaked out!! Sounds like you had a bit of good luck thought that you were not the very last person in the building! Thank goodness for those IT nerds (am married to one!)!!! They always stay late and work too much ...

Glad you made it out - hope you can have a nice, relaxing weekend with lots of pampering of the non-alcoholic kind! Good luck for Monday scan - grow follies    

Quick update: clinic just rang - ET today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Off to pack!

C


----------



## owenl

Thanks Anne, feeling much calmer today and beginning to see the funny side 

Hope ET and the 2ww goes well for you.  Sending you loads of  

Unfortunately I'm working all this weekend but I'll get a chance to enjoy a nice relaxing day tommorrow - maybe a nice walk up the Pentlands if the weather is good.


----------



## Irishlady

OwenL that sounds very traumatic and not good for stress levels   Enjoy your day off tomorrow.

Hi AnneS, hope ET went well and your 2ww flies by!! Sending you lots of   and  

Training update from me...did 8mile cycle on Tues, 10mile yesterday and going for a swim this evening!!!  I have been watching all the sport relief stuff and am reading Mark Beaumont's 'The man who cycled the world' book which is helping. Have you been watching the Eddie Izzard prog? It's amazing though he is rather mad!!

xx


----------



## MoH79

Owenl - I hope you have recovered from your ordeal. I hear compensation for emotional stress or at least a day off   for some pampering to recover  

AnneS - Hope everything went well today    

Irishlady - You are a machine, it is fantastic what you are doing!

Peanuts - Never make eye contact, it always works!!

Speak soon

Emily x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Hope ET went well today and that your 2ww flys by  

Owenl - Poor you getting stuck, what a nightmare.  You are right, I am sure there will be a few jokes, glad you had your phone with you.  Hope your next scan goes well

Hope everyone else is well.  Have a week off work next week.  We had booked a hotel for a few nights and were going to visit DHs gran who lives up north.  Unfortunately she was admitted to hospital on Tuesday and is likely to be in for a while.  DHs parents are up with her just now.  We are still going up but will be visiting her in hospital instead of at home which is a shame as she has been feeling a bit down anyway without being ill in hospital too.  Still looking forward to a wee break and time to relax.   to all


----------



## AnneS

Hi,

ET went well, there was one obvious candidate (grade 1!!!!!!) and that one got transferred, there might be two or even three frosties as well, will know tomorrow. Had a hard day lounging on the sofa or sleeping - now for a big, nice dinner!! 

Take care everyone.

C A


----------



## AnneS

Am I blind Where please is the search function on this website??  

Thank you!

C A


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Just a quickie before I head off to meet my mum for the weekend.

AnneS - congrats on being PUPO and getting a grade1    Keeping fingers and toes crossed that its snuggling in nicely         How about the frosties? Search thing if one of the wee boxes at the top next to the Index one.

Pumpkin - have a fab week away, you deserve it!  I'm sure DH's Gran is looking forward to seeing you both  

Owenl - what an ordeal - hope you're doing ok after it, and there weren't too many jokes.    Don't be over strenuous with you're walking when your on stimms - supposed to be taking it easy remember! 

Emily - I'll remember that for next time, but if you don't make eye contact its followed by whining and then barking!!

Irish - wow - really impressed by your exercise regime - think you could take up some personal training with the rest of us!  

I had pre-treatment scan yesterday, and have started down-regulating.  Although when I looked at my last cycle, the dates are more of less the same for starting stimms, etc, so hoping that they'll be able to start me a week earlier so I'm not having too much deja vu.
Off with my mum for the weekend, and then Athens on Monday for more LIT, so will be back on Wednesday to catch up.

Take care
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

yes, I am blind - and/or unable to read ...   Thanks Peanuts!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

AnneS - Glad everything went well and hoping that little embie is making itself comfy.  No gardening this weekend for you!!  

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Off for a few days up north but will catch up when i come back.  Looking forward to going away with DH and having a relaxing time although the visits to the hospital wont be the best but never mind.   to all


----------



## Irishlady

Wow we were on the second page     

Hope you all had lovely weekends...heading out to Pizza Express soon, so have to keep this short.

Just wanted to say hi to you all 

We had our review today and what a waste of time that was...dh drove an hour from work to meet with consultant for 10mins...left feeling more confused than before. Upshot is that IF we have more tx they wouldn't do things any differently and wouldn't do any more tests in the meantime...no idea what we are going to do 

So we are going to book flights to Oz and NZ later this week for Christmas. My sis lives in Sydney and my parents are also going over. Something v nice to look forward to  

Big hugs to you     

xx (AnneS - hope your 2ww is going quickly   )


----------



## owenl

Just wanted to say hi to everyone.  

scan at RIE yesterday 3 follicles between 11-14 and another 6 around 8-9.  Think it will be Monday before EC although they aren't ruling out Friday yet. Had a bit of a panic last night when DH asked me where my Buserilin was, he had taken it out at RIE yesterday to show Emma how much he had left and ascertained we didn't need any more, however last night when he was preparing my drugs for this morning my Buserilin wasn't in my bag so it must have either been left at the hospital or fallen out prior to getting to the car.  I had to dash over to RIE this morning to get more so exhausted with all these early starts.

Just off to work now so catch up properly with everyone later in the week.


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

just sneaking in during work time. 

Pumpkin - hope you have a good week away form it all!  

Irishlady - how very disappointing to get no answers or ideas for change. Maybe a different clinic would be good? Or you need to at least hear from Eri why they do not consider changes to your protocol.  

Ownel - what a palaver! Glad you got the buserelin!  

AFM - got through the first half of 2WW, am pretty busy with work and have plans for next weekend. Am really starting to hate the Clexane (against blood clotting) injections as the needles are really quite bad and it  hurts!!!  

Hi everyone: Berry, Emily, Peanuts, Smiffles, Macgirl, Martakeithy, fflowers, Silver, Flash, Michelle1984, Reikijan - I hope I have nto forgotten anyone!!! 

xx CA


----------



## AnneS

Silver - got your PM - have replied  

C A


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Arrived back safely from Athens this morning - weather was lovely over there so bit of a shock to come back to rain!  Treatment went ok so hoping that this will make the difference for me this time  

ERI called and I've to start Buserlin on the 2nd and then in for baseline scan on the 8th to hopefully start stimms.  Panicing a little, but trying to concentrate on one things at a time.  Although I'm starting my new job that day, so hoping that'll be a great distraction!

OwneL - what a panic about the drugs!  But well done you on the number of follies - hope they all have a lovely juicy egg in there   Keeping everything crossed for you - so many girls on here get a BFP on their 3rd go, so try to keep feeling positive     

Irish - which consultant did you see?  Can't believe he only gave you 10 mins!    I think the holiday in Oz & NZ will do you both the world of good, and will give you lots of things to look forward to, (not jealous at all! )  I really think that you should go for tests privately to see if anything else is going on - that way you can make decisions with all the facts - I so wish I'd done it earlier.  Happy to chat with you about it if you want to 

AnneS - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you last week of 2ww            Glad you've got things planned to distract you   Have you tried Arnica cream on your bruises?

Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone.

AnneS- hope you are doing ok and managing to get through the 2ww.  Sorry to hear the clexane are so painful but hopefully they will do what they need to.  

Irishlady - Sorry your review appointment didnt go so well.  I have mine in about 3 weeks, seems like forever!!  I am sure they wont tell us any different either.  Thats great you are booking a holiday to look forward to and I hope you and DH can come to a decision about what to do next, I imagine the not knowing what to do is really hard.

Peanuts - Glad your trip to Athens went well, and exciting that you are starting so soon.

Owenl - Hope those follies are continuing to grow, do you have another scan this week?

Reikijan - How are you doing?

Nellymac and JSparrow, hope you are both doing well.  Hello to everyone else.  

Well I am enjoying my week off work.  DH and I had a nice few days away up north although we had to visit his gran in the hospital rather than her house but she was doing better than we thought and will hopefully get home next week.  My poor dog has been at the vets today to get a scale and polish of his teeth for which he had to have an anaesthetic so he is a bit sleepy and curled up next to me just now looking a bit sorry for himself.  Not got much else planned for the week, might do something nice at the weekend.  Going fabric shopping with my mum on Friday,  have been working hard at making bags and other bits and pieces and have opened my own little online shop on Folksy so quite pleased with myself even if I havent sold anything yet!!  Its good to have something to keep your mind off things.


----------



## owenl

Hi 
Pumpkin - good to hear from you again - glad you enjoyed your break and that DHs gran is on the mend.  I'm sure your dog will be full of beans again tommorrow.  The one dog that I still walk for a client had a lump removed from his paw a couple of weeks ago and the discovered it was cancerous, he's now getting chemo every Tuesday and has to take steroids every other day.  As he has to be walked after the pills, it's become my job to give him his drugs - I have to make them powdery then hide one each in a cheese slice and fold up to get him to eat them - the things I offer to do to help 

Peanuts - really hope this is your time for tx too.  Sorry where is the new job?  I found on first tx I didn't have time to think about it much as I'd just started two new part-time jobs so although it was maybe a little stressful at times, it was a distraction, hope it will be the same for you.   ps thanks for the advice re walking and taking it easy - I'm trying to limit walks to around an hour and low level not my usual 8-10 mile hikes and I haven't done any cycling since starting tx again - no wonder I'm piling on the weight 

Irish- sorry to hear about your follow-up appointment.  The holiday sounds fantastic though, I wish it was me 

AnneS - sending you loads of    for the 2ww.


Hi to everyone else.
Well, I have another scan on Friday - not quite ready yet for EC - think there were 3 follies around 12-14 today and another 5 between 9-11.  They think EC will be Monday.  My Mum gets back from Paris on Saturday and is popping in, I'm hoping she will take the dog home with her so I can relax and take it easy for a few days after my op.  I'm taking the first week off work this time but hoping to go back for 2-3 days the 2nd week for my day job.  I'm lucky enough that they are giving me 3 days Special Leave for IVF.  At Western General Hospital job I'm off sick first week but 2nd week is nightshift and I always struggle with this when on IVF so managed to swap my shift till later in the month.


----------



## AnneS

Hi,

does anybody know how to contact (who is) the moderator of the work issues board?
I pm-ed the mod of the 'ask a lawyer' thread but it is not her ...

C


----------



## macgirl

Just popping onto say a quick hello whist I have my lunch.  Sorry not posted for a while - I have actually been on regularly, in particular to see how AnneS and OwenL have been getting but just not managed to post myself. And was getting a bit upset previously when I did - still not done anything about the counselling but think I will see about getting a session (with the one AnneS recommended) in the next couple of months.

Not much to update from me - had a busy few weeks with work, away at a conference and it was my birthday last weekend (another year older    ).  Now just focussing on weight loss and fitness in prep for July as not been very good so far.  Am having the week after Easter off work for a bit of a homestyle bootcamp/detox!!

Pumpkin do we get a link to your Etsy shop??!!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,
another apology from me - thought I would jump onboard Macgirl  . Not been in the mood at all to even think about  IVF or FET.
Caroline I'm very pleased to see your progress, great news. And Owen, come on those follies!
Peanuts, everything crossed for you!

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.

I am having a generally down time and have a scan tomorrow, but AF is not showing and I had that irregular bleed so not feeling too hopeful for a natural FET, this all seems to drag on sooo much!
Also have a friend who just had a baby boy and another who is having twins - I am really happy for them, but it is hard not to feel fed-up at our lack of success and the time flying past. 
I gather medicated FET takes up to 8 weeks or is that completely wrong. So it may just be worth waiting for next AF and hoping everything is settled by then, rather than take the drugs. I don't know. I hope I get a chance to talk to the doctor tomorrow. They do seem to dart off pretty quickly and the nurses are lovely, but they always have to ask the doctor.
Sorry a bit down, but hope everyone else is feeling positive.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello 

Owenl - you are right, he is full of beans again today and just been out for a little walk in this miserable weather. We didnt go far as I wasnt feeling great, AF has come 3 days early, this IVF really mucks about with your body! Anyway better to get it over and done with whilst I am at home and can sit with a hot water bottle! Hope your scan tomorrow goes well and am really hoping and  that all will go well for you this cycle.

Macgirl - Sorry you havent been feeling so good recently . I was a bit down but think I am coping with it all much better now although not sure I will still feel the same when its time to get started again. Not sure if I am allowed to post links here so if it gets deleted then I'll send you a PM with the link but its - http://www.folksy.com/shops/sewpumpkin still to get the Etsy one up and going so at the moment just on folksy. Really enjoying making things and keeps me occupied.

Marta -  to you as well, I hope that you get a chance to chat to Dr tomorrow and that it is helpful. I know what you mean about friends having babies. My friend just popped round in the middle of me writing this with her little boy who is just lovely but you cant help thinking why cant we have one. Trying to be patient but its not always easy is it!

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Ceri.

Perfectly fine pumkin to put your link in   We just have to add the disclaimers thats all. 

FAB bags!


----------



## Ceri.

AnneS ... If you need access to the work issues board, then you can fill out this simple form to ask the Admin team for access http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

Hope this helps x


----------



## AnneS

Thanks Ceri - that is great. I pm-ed SueL as well, so I wait for her reply as I do not think this is urgent, in fact half the problem is that the people I deal with do not think this work issue I have is urgent - ho hum!!!  

pumpkin - WoW - what loooovely stuff you make!!

martakeithy - oh hun, I know how you feel. I was off this site for months at a time! Good luck for scan and that you get some reasonable time and advice tomorrow.

Macgirl - lots of   for you. Give yourself time.

AFM - I am fed up. Bring on the weekend, but unfortunately one hell of a busy Friday in my way ... 
Spoke to a friend on the phone and she said that she decided that her IVF journey was over. She had two goes and during the second treatment she started to feel really resentful about going to the clinic. Her Dh is nice, but he is not that hassled about children as he has two from previous marriage ... I admire her really because I know that she did nto find this an easy decision to make (in fact she has and is going for counselling), but she made it. Pretty sobering.
Sorry, bit negative all this. i shut up now!  

Take care!!!!


----------



## ReikiJan

Hi everyone

I know I've not been on for a while.  Every time I do I just get really weepy (like now) 

Went back to work on 1st March, lasted one week and then flipped out.  Signed off for 2 weeks with stress and panic attacks.  Just cannot stop crying.  I don't know what's wrong with me.  

Hopefully it'll get better with time.  

First week back this week which was not helped by someone in work who just announced a pregnancy and was showing her scan photos.  Another Oscar-winning performance by Jan who did the whole "soooo excited for you" thing.  Then today someone else on maternity leave came in parading her two offspring.  

Someone please tell me it gets better.  Please.


----------



## owenl

ReikiJan - good to hear from you, sorry you are feeling down.  I know what you mean about work and babies - the woman next to me constantly talks about her kids (and I've told her I'm going through last attempt at IVF) but people can be so insensitive.  Loads of people on maternity leave at our place too and it drives me mad - I just hope this is my time, otherwise things will never get better.

Macgirl - sending you   and  .  Hope the counselling helps.

AnneS - hope you have a good weekend and you are doing something nice to take your mind of the 2ww.  I related to what you said about your friend and her IVF journey being over - my DH doesn't have kids of his own but I don't think he's all that bothered whether this works or not this time - he says he doesn't know how he feels but at 50 feels he's too old but would be excited if it does happen.  But if it doesn't I don't think he'll be upset whereas I think I might be devastated and I honestly don't know if our marriage can survive if I can't have kids as we seem to have nothing in common anymore and he goes and hides in the garden rather than talking about things.  For me, I'm going to have the double hassle of trying to get my marriage back on track as well as accepting a life without kids - just don't know if I can do it all.  Anyway enough negativy back to the postive vibes, I just have to hope and pray that things will work this time.

Was at RIE this morning for another scan, EC is now scheduled for Wednesday - the follies are even slower at growing than previous two tx, I really expected op to be Monday and have made arrangements with work around this, now got to go and re-arrange with both my jobs, the day one shouldn't be an issue but the hospital shift job, probably my shifts will already have been covered so who knows what will happen.  Off to sort out the mess.


----------



## AnneS

Just quickly sneaked on here:

Reikijan - it does get better, I promise. I am still here! It is (unfortunately) completely normal how you feel. It is part of the process of healing to hurt and be fed up and weepy. But your feelings WILL change and get better. You will feel happier and more in touch with yourself. Is it possible that you deal with more than the BFN? If you are a bit like me than discovering that you needed treatment to conceive came as a shock, but the path was clear in the sense that treatment was "the solution" and you invested your energy and feelings in that. What I mean is, you might have carried the shock of having fertility issues with you and only when you were confronted with the limits of treatment did this catch up with you. Maybe. It certainly felt liek that for me after our first attempt. i had not accounted for how unhappy I was about needing treatment in the first place.
I hope this does not upset you to much. I hope it helps a little. Feel free to ignore, as nobody is the same and I might be wrong.
                        

Owenl - what a difficult time you are having! I am sorry to read about you DH shutting himself away - men!   . I wonder whether he realises what he is doing to you. 
And for you: follies, they are taking a bit of extra quality time, so I keep my fingers crossed that they produce some extra quality eggs!!! Hope work is sortable and try not to stress or blame yourself. If you would fall ill, work would have to deal with that somehow and so they can now too!! Don't feel guilty. Take care, am thinking of you!

Big   to everyone!!

Caroline


----------



## owenl

Anne - thanks for that.  Hope things are going OK for you and hope this is your time.  Feeling a little better now, phoned hospital and my shift tommorrow has been covered already so I've got the morning off so at least I can now relax.  I just need to make up the hours later in the month when a shift becomes available I'll be the first to be called.  My other work are fine about things, it just delays my Special Leave by a couple of days - no great shakes and to be honest, it's busy at work at the moment so probably works in their favour to have me at work Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## owenl

Does anyone know if there is much of a difference in success rates between 2dt and 3dt? 1st tx I had 3 dt as some were dividing into too many cells and they wanted to keep an eye on them for another day so I thought 3dt must be better, 2nd tx I had no option but for a 3 dt as EC was Friday, this time round I've been told it will be a 2dt due to EC being on Wednesday.  Not I'm a bit worried as I thought success rates may be less with 2dt.  This is driving me


----------



## AnneS

Owenl, 
I was under the impression that they do not do transfers on Sundays, but Saturdays?? The blooming clinic is open, so that should not be the reason. Ask them, they owe you an answer. Heavens, I get so mad when they do that. Try not to be worried, phone them and ask for clarification. Keep in mind that they often change their mind as well, as the embryologist like to see the development. And if they scan you again on Monday they should have a much better idea about possible results from EC. Mind you, they got that wrong with me, they told me on Friday that it did not look that great than proceeded to collect 8, not 4 follies. 
So here is plenty                                                                      
for you!!!!  

No idea about success rates. So sorry.


----------



## owenl

Thanks Anne, they defo told me it would have to be a 2day transfer, I just assumed they were shut on Saturday.  Will check up on Monday morning what the story is.


----------



## Irishlady

Hi  

Sorry quick post from me.

ReikiJan   have sent you a pm.

OwenL I had a 3dt on a Sat for 2nd tx, so they can't use that as a reason. No idea about success rates b/t 2 and 3dt but they must have that info to give you  

AnneS - hi, hope you are doing ok and keeping up the positivity  

Pumpkin - checked out your bags and other goodies, well done you  

Peanuts - glad everything went well in Athens and    this your time.

Hi to Ceri, Marthakeithy, Berry, Macgirl and anyone else I have missed


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick post

Reikijan - Sending you lots of  , it is so difficult but it does get easier but I guess it takes different times for everyone and sometimes you feel like you are handling it all and then all of a sudden something sets you off and you feel really down.  I have found that sometimes it does help to talk about it with someone and remember we are all here and know what its like so anytime you need to talk just shout  

Owenl - Sending you   too, thats so hard if DH isnt wanting to talk about things.  Hoping that everything will work out for you   .  Not sure about the 2 day versus 3 day transfer but would be interested to hear if you find out success rates.

AnneS - Thinking of you and hoping and   all goes well

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a lovely weekend.  I am looking forward to watching the Dorothy programme tonight, I would love to be dorothy shame I cant sing though!  Did get a lovely pair of red shoes this year though, havent had chance to wear them yet though!!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Owen I'm sorry I don't know of any differences between day 3 and day 2 transfers. The only research I have seen is the difference between day 5 and day 3. I'm sorry you don't feel supported by your DH, it must be hard when he doesn't 'get' your feelings, which are so intense over this issue. Have you discussed counselling at all? It is such a stressful time for you, and such big decisions are hanging it is bound to put pressure on your relationship. Do you think he is coping by hiding in the garden? 
Best of luck for Wednesday and remember it is quality that counts. So many people I have spoken to have had success with one or two follies it's amazing.

Caroline only one week to go, keep busy so you don't end up going      Have some positive vibes for your embie.        

Peanuts when do you start the new job? Is it a in new organisation or a promotion?

Irish how are you?

Pumpkin very nice bags and the hats are very cute too. 

Reiki this is such a hard process you will be upset and think you are going crazy, but usually the following week you start feel OK again, it comes and goes. Just keep coming on here and telling us, we understand and it does help to vent.       

Berry where are you? What's happening with you?

My news is that I didn't make it to the scan on Friday. I made the mistake of not using earplugs when swimming and an ear infection flared-up on Thursday. I was up all night trying not to vomit and feeling dizzy and awful and couldn't face the drive and the scan so phoned up in the morning. As far as ERI were concerned Friday was a day 3 scan, when in actual fact AF still hasn't shown up and I have no idea what day I am on.
They have rescheduled me for Tuesday and they know I want to have a chat about my options once we know where I 'am' in my cycle.
I think the odd bleeding may have been like another AF and I should be taking my dates from the end of the bleed, would make more sense than considering myself to be on cycle day 40 or whatever this is.   
I'm just waiting to hear the cysts are now three feet wide.


----------



## berry55

Hi Girls,

Sorry i have not been on the thread much... my head is just always buzzing all about the immune tx.  Once i think i understand it all i then learn its something else   I've been to Athens for my 2nd LIT (with peanuts)  and i cant actually beilive that i am going to start tx at the end of Apirl!!! I got my AF today (it was very late- a 37 day cycle... which i have NEVER EVER EVER had.... i was really worried incase something was wrong... but i think it was due to the immune drugs) So i go to the GCRM on the 16th of April for a postrap injection which makes me d/r then i will get AF about 10 days after that and will then go onto Sims. We think that we r going to have to go for SET this time due to our DQA match (i know u all wont know what i'm taking about- but DQA is a sort of tissue type, mine is 1.4,4.1 and my dh is 4.1,4.1 which means we have 1 match) So 50% of our embryos will have the same numbers as me which is bad as my body will think that the embryo is a cell which has been created within my own body (like a cancer cell, or some other kind of bad cell) and it will attack it, so if we go for SET there is less chance of us actually putting a matching embryo to me back into me... if that makes any sense!?) 

I hope ur all doing well, i really need to catch up with u all properly, its just so hard to keep track of everybody.

Owen- when i was at the GCRM they told me there is no diff between day 2 and 3.... i ended up going with a day 2 as on day 3 they were closed. xxx 

Lots of love

Berry xxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Berry, wow that is a lot of information. I'm not surprised you are having trouble absorbing it all. 
It's funny there are so many acronyms when you go for assisted conception, I feel like adding some of my own like 'I'm going for B U M next week' or something.
I'm glad you have a better understanding of why the last two cycles didn't work out, sounds like you have a much higher chance next time.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## berry55

marta- apparently these issues would have still happened to me even if we didnt have to have icsi. So in a weird way having icsi has made me actually get to the root of the problem a lot sooner than i would have if i was ttc and having mc naturally....   xxxx


----------



## MoH79

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have not caught up with you for a while. Head is a little full at the moment  

My first appointment for investigations is finally here, it is on Tuesday morning. Trying to plan all my questions, I have been keeping a fertility calender for about a year now, dates and lengths of periods, my ovulation dates (if they have occurred), how many times a week we have been having sex etc. Didn't know if I should transfer this from an APP on my Iphone into a graph for the docs. Sorry this is the 'Monica' coming out of me, will they think I'm crazy if I take a graph into the appointment??  

I promise when I get Tuesday out the way my message will be more personal. 

Thoughts will you all 

Emily x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hello

Emily - you made me laugh with the comment about the graph!  Dont think they will think you are crazy but just hyperorganised   Hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers to your questions.

Marta - so sorry to hear about your ear, hope you feel better soon 

Berry - Sounds like you have been busy, not long now until you start , wishing you all the best.

Been feeling a bit down this evening, just been at church and found out someone was pregnant, just felt really upset and came home and cried.  Sometimes I just feel when is it going to be our turn.  Just feeling a bit sorry for myself, I know I will feel better tomorrow.  Life is so tough sometimes isnt it.   to us all


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, my brother has been visiting for the weekend, so not had a chance to get on.

AnneS - good luck for tomorrow hun   

Emily - if it makes you feel better and more in control, then feel free to download the info.  But they'll just ask you questions about how regular your period is, how long you've been trying for, etc  But unlikely to look at all the detail.  Good luck for your appt, and hope you get some answers and a plan for moving forward 

Marta - sorry about your ear infection hun, you're not having much luck with illnesses   Good luck for appt this week, and make sure you grab the doctor after your scan for a chat.  Don't let them out of the room until they answer your questions!  

RJ - big hugs hun    This process can be so tough on us, please try not to be so hard on yourself as it can take a long time to deal with BFN's.  Have you tried the counselling service - took me a few sessions, but definitely help me deal with what was going on in  my head.  It does get better, and you'll start to feel like yourself again.   

OwenL - Keeping fingers crossed for EC on Wednesday.  Hope DH gets his head round things soon and is able to support you through things - I know this sounds odd, but have you sat down for a chat and told him how you feel about things?  I'm really good at having conversations with DH in my head, but not actually doing it out loud!  My step dad became a dad for the 1st time at 50 when my wee sis was born, and has been a great dad - hasn't let his age get in the way, so I'm sure your DH will be great once he gets his head around things.  

Pumkin - I know how you feel, found out at the weekend that 2 good friends are prg - feeling pleased for them, but just hits hard sometimes.  It will be your turn soon hun, don't forget that if we didn't have some lows, we wouldn't realise how good the highs are - and there are lots of highs on the way for us ERI girls    

Big hugs to everyone, sorry if I've forgotton you, better go to see who's skating Bolero!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

quick update - started bleeding last night and felt all AF-ish. Had a cry and a cuddle with DH. Went to bed, did not sleep much, felt crampy and worried. Then discovered I had not bled much at all. Had skipped clexane on advice of nurse at ward 210 (who I phoned last night). Went to have blood test this morning and Susan said , I should have taken the clexane anyhow (Peanuts - you were right!! ) Took clexane this morning instead. And have to wait till 1pm today for blood results. Discovered I had forgotten mobile at home - ARGH!!!! But Dh will come to my workshop and we can do the phone call together and have lunch together.
Wish me luck, it does not look good  .

Ownel - good bumping into you. Thanks for kind words and tons and tons of luck to you!!!        

I will be in touch

CA


----------



## Ceri.

AnneS ... Sending you lots of       for your call hun. x


----------



## owenl

Nice to bang into you too Caroline - don't give up hope  I'm   for you that you will still get a BFP.  Sending you more   .  

EC now on Wed.  I'd taken my Menopur before going to RIE this morning, (no-one mentioned on Friday not to), after scan nurse said I was only 2 take 2 Menopur bottles, not the normal 3, alarm bells rung as I've taken it already, she's said not to worry, it shouldn't make too much of a difference but I'm not sure if she's just saying that.  Had forgotten last tx I wasn't to take the Menopur until after scan.  I'm pretty crap at remembering things especially at 6.30am.  Just hoping it hasn't affected things - had 3 follies around 18-20, the others a bit smaller but hoping they will catch up.

No personals for now as off to walk the dogs and then head to work.  Ov jag 10pm tonight and drug free day tommorrow


----------



## Ceri.

Just a quickie   Was wondering if many of you had used the chat room much  Thinking we could organise a meet up in there with a virtual glass of wine if you fancy it one evening? What do you think?


----------



## AnneS

Hi all,

suspicion confirmed - BFN! We are very sad and had a cry.
Started to read around on FF and found these two contributions (see links below). I really recommend reading some of this. 
I know we do not want to be sad and sometimes on this journey do not recognise ourselves, but sharing this or reading other peoples experiences does seem to me a powerful way of a part of healing.

Loss and grief: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232737.0
The value of rituals: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230297.0

I might be off for a while, not sure yet!

C


----------



## ReikiJan

Oh pet, I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## MoH79

I am so sorry, you are in my thoughts xx  

Emily xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Oh AnneS, I am so sorry.  Sending       to you

Owenl - Wishing you all the best for Wednesday

Hi to everyone else


----------



## martakeithy

Caroline, I'm sorry. It is so unfair and rubbish when it doesn't work. Can't really say much more than I hope you feel better soon and get yourself back off the floor to carry on. Very sad for you and your DH.  
See when you feel like coming back, but thinking about you.


----------



## macgirl

Caroline   I just came on to check how you are and I am so so sorry.  I was praying for you and your DH and am truly gutted for you both.

Good luck for Wednesday OwenL  

Hi to everyone else!

ps great bags Pumpkin - love the material!


----------



## Peanuts

Caroline
oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear your news,    
Thank you for thinking of the rest of us and posting those links.  
Hope you and DH are taking care of yourselves and having lots of cuddles  
We're hear if you need a FF hug and a chat/rant/cry...
Dxxx


----------



## Smiffles06

AnneS - So sorry to hear you didn't get your BFP, sending you loads of gentle hugs honey.   

Sorry for my lack of response / personals I have been lurking but have not really had the time to post.  However I have a couple of half days this week and I finish up on Thursday night and will be on holiday until the 12th so hope to catch up with you all soon.

Not really in a good place at the moment, just feel like everything has built up and i am really not in control of my feelings, but I will get there.  Thinking of having a session or two of hypnotherapy to help me relax and stop feeling so anxious.  A woman from work has gone missing ( you may have seen this on the news), it's been a bit of a distressing time at work, keeping everything crossed that she gets found soon but it has been just over a week now so it doesn't look good.  

Anyway sending lots of love to you all.

Catch up soon

Smiffles xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Caroline I am so sorry   You and dh are in my thoughts. Lots of love xxx


----------



## JSparrow

Anne, I am so so sorry that it did not work for you....    

I have not been on recently as I am very aware of my fortunate position and how you ladies have been feeling down recently, but wanted to let you know that I read the thread everyday and am thinking of you all and hoping for some good news soon. You are a very special bunch xxxx


----------



## berry55

anneS- i'm so sorry hun!   please take care! xxxxxx


----------



## AnneS

Morning,

thank you for all your messages. Am doing ok.

One massive portion of    for *owenl* for today!! I hope that EC goes really well, really smoothly and that there will be lots of lovely follies.

C A


----------



## owenl

Hi Everyone 
EC went OK, the embryologist felt my op should have been Monday as I was really bloated today and follies were bigger than expected but got 5 eggs in the end.  Been sleeping all afternoon, quickly posting to give my news.  One of the girls who was supposed to have EC today was unable to get there as road closed from Biggar and they were stuck behind a snow plough and eventually had to give up and go home - can only imagine how awful that must have been for her.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

Owenl - Hope those 5 eggs are good ones and that they do well overnight.  I remember when i was having my EC it was the time of the bad weather and I know some of the girls on the thread on babycentre were having trouble getting to the clinic, one of them decided to stay in a hotel in Glasgow to make sure that they could get there ok.  

AnneS -   

Smiffles - Sorry to hear you have been feeling down, hope the hypnotherapy helps

JSparrow - We always love to hear from you and the others who have had good news.  To be honest I think it helps as it gives you hope that one day it will work for us all.  Hope you are keeping well and not feeling too sick.  

Hi to everyone else.  I have my review at the clinic a week on Monday, kind of looking forward to it in a weird kind of way as I feel that we will then be beginning to move on to the next stage and hopefully I will be able to get a date for when we can start again. 
Hope everyone is keeping warm in this mad March weather, cant believe its April tomorrow!!


----------



## owenl

I'm feeling a little worried now - spending too much time reading things on the internet.  I think some of my eggs may be post-mature based on what the embryologist told DH about my follicle size and op would have been better for Monday so   that I'm going to get some good ones to fertilise.  Roll on tommorrow.


----------



## AnneS

Just checking on Owenl:

I am so sorry that you are worried about you follies! I blooming well think the embryologist should have kept stumm, as Monday has been and gone   and he only worried you. 
I keep my fingers crossed for you hun.  

Caroline


----------



## macgirl

Great news OwenL on the 5 eggs - inclined to agree with AnneS and her comments on the embryologist - though maybe it is not just him who deserves the  

Good luck for that call tomorrow!

I feel soooooo sorry for the person from Biggar - I think I would have called a helicopter!!  Must be really gutting particularly since most of the bad weather seems to have gone this afternoon/evening.


----------



## ReikiJan

OwenL - congrats on your 5 eggs!  Well done girl! Best of luck for today, will be waiting to hear how it goes.    

Yes, I'd have "had a word" with the embryologist for opening their big fat trap.  GRRR!

You just think positive, lovey.  Do you know, I'm beginning to think access to the interweb during a cycle is a really bad idea.   There are just so many horror-stories out there.  We end up panicking and talking ourselves into believing things.

JSparrow - lovely to hear from you petal, Pumpkin's right - it does give us hope - well, it gives ME hope anyway!  I really hope you're all doing and feeling well.  MWAH!    xxx

AnneS -         Hope you're ok, love.  
Smiffles -    .  Hope the hypno works for you, chicken.
Pumpkin - Best of luck for your review.     

Hugs and kisses to everyone I forgot.   

I've had a really odd super-positive feeling reading this today.  Somehow I just know it's all going to be ok, for all of us.  

We've just got to hold our chins up, stick our boobs out and take on the world.    A very good mate once told me that if you don't laugh, you cry and if you cry, your mascara runs. 

Sheesh.....either I'm feeling better or I really need to lay off the herbal tea.....


----------



## macgirl

ReikiJan said:


> We've just got to hold our chins up, stick our boobs out and take on the world.


That shouldn't be a problem for me! 

Good morning everyone -what a lovely day today. I finish up on holiday tonight for over a week  just have a lot to get finished before I do!


----------



## AnneS

Reikijan, am quite willing to stick my boobs out, but what I really want to know is - what herbal tea are you on     ?

C


----------



## ReikiJan

LMAO Macgirl!!  Me neither - am a fairly buxom 36FF!  
Going anywhere nice on yer holliers?

Well it's one of the Teapigs ones, it's sort of a lemongrassy-type thingy.


----------



## owenl

4 eggs fertilised - have to phone RIE tmw 9.30 to see how they are doing find out if 2dt or 3dt.

Normally go camping at Easter Weekend but going to have to stay at home with feet up watching movies and playing on the Wii this year.  Off to lie down now as still quite sore.  Catch up with you all later.


----------



## macgirl

Am going NOWHERE!

At home for week having a bit of a detox, doing some decorating, going to the gym, lounging in the saunas and hydropool at OneSpa

http://onespa.com/swimming-pool-and-hydropool.html



Great fert news OwenL - Now rest up and all the best for tomorrow (or the day after!)

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Irishlady

Great news OwenL    

Take it easy  

Caroline, how are you doing ?  

Mac, that sounds brilliant, could do with some relaxation - been far too busy this week, but plan to pig out on quite a bit of chocolate over Easter  

Pumpkin, how are you?  

ReikiJan   - those teas sound amazing!! Might have to get some!!

Smiffles hope the hynotherapy helps you feel a bit better  

Jsparrow - it is lovely to hear from you and as others have said it does give me hope. How are you feeling? 

Berry - lovely to hear from you. How are you feeling about the next tx? Really   this is your time xx

Peanuts - how are you? How are you feeling about starting tx and your new job? Hope you have a relaxing Easter break  

Marta - hope you are doing ok and sending you some cyber  

 Hi Emily! 

Big hugs to anyone I have missed  

Looking forward to Easter w/e. We are heading down to the Borders to stay with friends tom night and then back to go on lots of bike rides, followed by lots of egg eating!!  Training has been going ok, but hampered a bit by the bad weather.  Swimming tonight and then vegging in front of the telly!!

xx


----------



## ReikiJan

OwenL - fantastic news!!!  Go and relax and get pampered.  I hope the soreness goes away soon for you.  Have a wee nap. xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick message, will be back later, Owenl that is great news, good luck with ET whenever that will be.   that all goes well


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Owen that is fantastic news! I'm thrilled for you. I honestly think it is better to get 3 or 4 top quality eggs, all the energy that goes into making them is super-concentrated - super embryos! You take it easy, the physical hard work is behind you now, apart from chasing a toddler around of course.  

Reiki laughing about sticking out our boobs. I am always a bit self-concious about my chest, but you are right, let's be proud and celebrate our feminity! I'll get my ultrabra out - might be pushing it a bit though. I'm only a DD, most of which is chub. 

Sparrow it's great to hear from you. Have you been back to ERI for any follow-ups or are you under the midwife now?

Pumpkin are you compiling a list of questions for the clinic on Monday week?

Caroline I'm glad to see you sticking your boobs out as well (and when you find out which tea it was, save me some   )

Smiffles have you had hypnotherapy before. It does sound a good idea if you are finding everything is getting on top of you. It must be so difficult at your workplace, how awful about your colleague.

My news is that I had the scan yesterday and the 2 big cysts have gone. I do have another small cyst, but it's the kind most people get from cycle to cycle. The nurse said I must be a 'cystic' person.  
It was the doctor with the hijab, can't remember her name. She's not big in the tact department IMO, but I digress. The upshot is AF is probably due this weekend and I can either go for medicated as soon as AF starts or wait another couple of months for natural.
I feel like going for medicated just to hurry things along. The only downside is if it doesn't work out and we have to go for another FET it might take longer to get my cycle back to normal, which would be a problem as the next FET would be abroad. Hmmm!
I might post on the FET section to see if anyone has had medicated then natural FETs - anyone on here??


----------



## martakeithy

Sorry, forgot to wave at Irish lady - in awe of your sporting activity.


----------



## Irishlady

That's okay  

I am about to shatter your illusions anyway....am sitting here with a gorg glass of NZ sauv blanc instead...swimming can wait until another day!! 

Pleased to hear your 2 big cysts have gone, but afraid I can't offer any advice on FETs as I have never had any to freeze  

Also quick rant......was looking through some trashy mags this morning and all the celebs are saying I am going to get pregnant this year or will be pregnant by Christmas....it infuriates me more than you can believe        Aaaahhh gulp of wine later and I feel a bit more calm  

xx


----------



## owenl

Hope you are all enjoying your Easter Weekend 

Just back from RIE - Day 2 transfer as only 2 of 4 embies good enough anyway so I have 2 4 cell Grade 2 embies back on board.  Off to lie on the sofa and take it easy.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Owenl - Thats great you got two back in, take it easy and hoping you have a quick 2ww with some fab news at the end  

Irishlady - Hope you have a good weekend, when is the big cycle?

Marta - The cystic comment made me laugh but only because it sounds a bit like sadistic which is not what you expect a doctor to say to you!  I am sure a cystic person is not a correct medical term! Glad they have gone though, kind of dreading getting my next scan incase mine have reappeared.  Good luck in deciding what to do about treatment

Macgirl - Enjoy your pampering spa

Reiki - Keep drinking the tea  

Hello to everyone else, hope you have a lovely Easter, its such a nice sunny day today, I hope it lasts all weekend


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

just a quick peak to check on Owenl - well done you! Good luck with the transfer today!!!!!! At this time you might already be PUPO - yeah!! Have a great weekend.   for your  

Everyone else - wishing you all a lovely Easter weekend - I gave up reading the weather forecast ... I hope for the best and plan for the worst! What do you do with four adults and a hyperactive 3 year old all day locked up in the house?? Go crazy!!

 - oh and I can use this one -   - Am trying to use all the stranger 'smilies' somehow... - watch this space!   

C


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,

Finally getting online here after the end of term!
First of all huge  to AnneS - I am so, so sorry. For some reason, I had it in my head that it was this Monday coming that was your test date, so I'm also sorry I missed the actual day. I'm sending you lots of sympathy and hugs and I'm really sorry my "everyone else gets pg" effect didn't rub off on you on this occasion - I really hope it will next time (we'll need to meet more often so you can catch more of it).

Oweni - good news on getting to transfer - hope you've got your feet up and enjoying some Easter eggs!

Martakeithy - no great advice to give on FETs I'm afraid - though there's bound to be someone on here who knows something. Tell me to shut up if I'm being too nosey, but why will the next FET be abroad. If we get to the point of having an FET (ever - we've had shockingly bad embies in the past, but hoping that DE will sort that, hmm  ) then I want an unmedicated cycle, simply because, despite having been naturally pg 6 times, not one single one of our medicated treatments (clomid, IUI, IVF & ICSI) has got me pg. For other folk, I know that the medicated side is an advantage. Good luck with the decision-making.

Irish - Good to hear you're having a well-deserved glass of vino - it's good for you in moderation after all! I'm very impressed with all your training, being a lazy git myself!

Macgirl - your spa day sounds lovely. I've been checking out Norton House for me and a couple of friends.

ReikiJan - snap on the bra size - we'll not need to stick 'em out when they're that size already  .

Pumpkin - good luck with the review - hop you get some answers and a way forward for your next tx.

Berry - hi there - hope all's going well for you.

Smiffles - sorry you're feeling so low - it gets us all down at times. And your missing friend must be such a worry - hope that's not the person who was found recently, since that was bad news  .

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Having been away for a bit (quite a bit) I'm a bit out of practise with all this!

I'll need to keep everything a bit vague I'm afraid, because of the need for anonymity for my donor and to make sure, in case we're both on FF, we don't work how who the other one is. We're waiting for news of how my donor is doing with her cycle. She's having her first monitoring scan soon and we'll have a better idea of when we might have ET (if it gets to that stage - very aware of all the things that could go wrong between now and then!). I've had two lots of prostap, 3.5 weeks apart and am now own the progynova. I'm off to visit my wee sister this week coming and I need to take the crinone gel with me in case I get the call to start it, but the dates are very up in the air at the mo. 

Happy Easter everyone!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Polly30

Hello ladies  
I have not been on here for a very long time, after joining last year, but I do keep up with your posts and often have sent good thoughts and prayers out to those of you who have been going through some pretty tough times.  

I hope it's ok to post even though I wasn't a frequent poster before?  

I am now into my first ever ICSI at ERI. We postponed the last one as I was finding is all just too much, but we are now onto stimms, day 4 of, and I'm due back at the ERI this week to see how everything's looking. I already know I have low AMH , so I a really scared they'll tell me the stims aren't having the effect they should, but am hoping and praying for good news. 

When I had my last scan, last week, my lining was nice and thin (and therefore ready to start stimms) think they said it was 2.4 and they had been looking for it to be anything under '4'. But the doc (lady with the headscarf) could only see 3 folis on one ovary and 1 I think on the other. This doesn't sound like very many to me....I hope there will be more foli action on Tuesday!!

So far Menopur injections are going ok...the headaches I had when it was just Buserelin seem to be lifting a bit, thankfully. Although I was shocked at how hard it is to push the syringe down with all that liquid in it. Did anyone else find that?I am on 3 phials of the powder, mixed with one of the 'water'. Is that the normal dose, does anyone know, or higher because of my low AMH? I do ask plenty of q's when I am there but TBH I often find the doc doesn't tell me that much - even though everyone is very nice so far...

Sorry it is a very 'me' post - but just to update where I am.  look forward to getting to know you all a luttle better and catching up properly on all the recent posts. 

Thanks ladies,
Polly xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hello everyone

Owenl - Hope you are doing ok and had a relaxing weekend   and lots of    and   

Silver6 - Hello and good luck with the treatment.  Must be quite hard not knowing quite when you will be starting but wishing you all the best  

Polly - I think you maybe joined the board about the same time as I did last year.  Thats great you have started treatment.  I think 3 phials is average, that was what I was on and my AMH was ok.  They will adapt it if they need to once you have your first scan.  Will be   that those follies have grown lots by the next scan.  But remember at the end of the day its quality and not quantity so its best to have a few good eggs than lots of ones that arent so good.  If you have any questions ask away, the girls here are very knowledgable and although at some times you do need expert medical advice sometimes its nice to be able to talk to people who understand what its like to go through.


----------



## vonnie15

Hello Everyone,

Some of you may remember me from way back, decided to take stock of things before deciding out next option.  So to cut a long story short we decided to have one more short at the ERI which I backed out of at the last minute as it didn't feel right, went for tests for my thyriod which came back underactive so needed to get that sorted before tx.  Eventually came back normal so back to the GCRM for another AMH test which came back higher than it was over 2 years again!! Anyway today I started my drugs for another go at the ivf merrygo round

I had been lurking about but didn't feel in a position to join in the chat as I wasn't undergoing tx.  Big hugs to everyone and hope for good news for us all this year.

Vonnie


----------



## Polly30

Thank you Pumpkin - and thansk for the advice. Yes, I thought maybe the 3 phials of Menopur was average, and , as you say, hopefuly when I go for scan tmorrow they will adjust the dose if they need to. I am quite nervous about it, just really, really wnat good news. We all know what it's like eh. I used to be nervous about the physicality of the actual scan/probe thingy, but now I am so not bothered about that and it's all about listening to hear good news or bad. 

This might be TMI, but I will post it here in case it helps someone else. As I said above, I used to be very aprehensive about the actual insertion of that camera/probe thing they use for the internal scans. I always found it very uncomfortable when they pushed it in to do the internal scan - ouch. Then a couple of scans back the nurse suggested I could insert it myself. Eureka! Honestly, it made everything 100% easier. And now the doc just passes me the probe thing, I insert it, and she sans me with it. It might sound a bit werd, but I guess we all know our own bodies, so it kind of makes sense. Anyway, I mention it in case any one else finds this aspect uncomfortable...

I will report back after my scan tomorrow - hoping and praying. What should I expect to see/hear after 6 days on stimms? Any guidance much appreciated, especally if anyone has experience of low AMH. Thanks so much.
xx


----------



## owenl

Polly - if you are like me stimms will take ages, I only had a couple of follies between 6-8mm at that stage in all tx.  It took between 15-19 days for me to get a reasonable number of decent size ones but everyone is different so try not to worry if it doesn't look good on Day 6.  I know I was dissapointed first time round but it wasn't made clear to me at RIE that this could all change.  PS  I was on 3 phials of Menopur both this time and last, they didn't want to increase the dose feeling it was better to keep me on it longer.

Vonnie - good to see you on here again.  Hope it all goes well for you this time

pumpkin - how are your bags coming along.  Have you had a few sales yet?

silver - good luck with your tx too.  Hope the donor works out for you this time.

AnneS - hope you are doing OK honey and managing to keep busy

I am feeling better after op now.  Trying to avoid other boards on here with the 2ww symptoms as that will just drive me    Staying positive but preparing myself for a fall by getting my diary busy over the next few weeks with orgaised walks and hopefully building new friendships on them. 
Feel a little guilty being off work this week as really feel a lot better than I thought but just going to take it easy to prepare myself for next Wed.

Does anyone know if it's safe to have massages and facials whilst on 2WW?  I got a voucher from a friend who wanted to treat me at this hard time in our lives but thinking I should maybe leave it till afte the results.  the deluxe facial with shoulder and neck massage sounded great and just what I could do wih at the moment.

Hi to everyone else, hope you have been enjoying a good Easter weekend.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Polly hi there. I can't remember but I think I was on three phials as well, or four?!?! It's amazing how easily you forget the whole thing.  
Good for you asking to insert the catheter thingy, great solution to quite a common problem.
I was wondering, did they see many follicles when you had your baseline scan, before you started to down-reg. It's just that I think Dr Doab (headscarf) counts very conservatively and you may find there are a lot more there than she is saying. I had a baseline scan with the Romanian Doctor (lady) and she saw 12 or 13 I think it's called an antral follicle count.
When Dr D did the scan after down-regging I think she told me there were 4 or 5. I ended up with 16 follicles and 10 eggs, not that it has done us any good  

Caroline I like your peculiar emoticons, can't wait to see he next one 

Silver good to hear from you, I'm glad you have things underway, hope it all goes smoothly. You were asking why we would be going abroad next - it's because we have 2 frosties (of our own) abroad and plan b is embryo adoption which is also abroad.
Still mulling over the options, still no AF.  

Pumpkin are you busy sewing? I had my overlocker out today! Had to re-thread it about four times.  

Irish, have you been doing anything strenuous this weekend, lifting heavy Easter eggs, that sort of thing? Keep away from the trashy mags, loads of those celebrities are having babies for money, just to sell their TV programme or whatever, it's so unfair on those children IMO, just like accessories, probably fobbed off onto a nanny all day.  

Owen the walks sounds like a fantastic plan, you did complain about not seeing friends much any more, so this is addressing that other goal. Very positive! And of course keeping you healthy and strong at the same time.

Vonnie good to hear your thyroid issue is resolved. Good luck for this cycle!

Not much to report here, still no sign of AF, but having read a bit more over on the FET board, I am being more and more put off medicated. Lots of people hated the DR (I didn't mind it the first time I did it for IVF, but the second was hell). I can't see how it will help my cycle to regulate either and I really need it to be regular again if this doesn't work out because we would definitely be natural.
Oh well don't have to decide today...


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello 

Vonnie - Hello, good luck with your treatment, is it the DR stage you are on just now?

Polly - Funny you should mention about the scan thing, i am the same, I just tense up completely so I always put it in myself too, although some of them wave it about inside you not the most gently I think they forget what they are doing    I know its hard but try not to get hung up on the number of follies, I know lots of people on the boards got lots of eggs and I felt a bit down about my 5 eggs but then out of the 5 I had 4 which fertilised which was a great fertilisation rate.  At the end of the day you just need one good one.  Hope you get some good news tomorrow.  i cant remember what mine where at first scan but I know one ovary was much better than the other.

Owenl - Glad you are feeling better.  As to the facials I often get them done at Clarins and the therapist told me that I shouldnt have either facial or massage for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy.  I think in some ways its probably to keep them safe from any blame should anything happen but I guess it also does depend on if they use any oils that might have contradindications.  Its difficult as being able to relax at this time is probably really good for you.  Hope the 2ww wait is going ok for you and you have some nice things to help pass the time.  The selling is actually going quite well, not sold any bags yet but loads of bibs.  There must be some irony there that I am trying to get pregnant and am spending all my time making and selling lots of bibs    Anyway keeps me busy and I enjoy it.  Just got a delivery of more material, it was like Christmas, I am easily pleased   

Hi to everyone else.  Its been a nice relaxing weekend off work but unfortunately back to work tomorrow!

Hi Marta, just noticed you had posted.  What were you doing with your overlocker  I have seen them in shops but never used one and dont really know what you use them for compared to a sewing machine?  Hope your cycle regulates itself.  Typical AF never appears when you want it and then does when you dont!


----------



## JSparrow

Hello all!

Vonnie - good luck with your tx, I hope it all goes well for you...

Polly - I remember you from last year - I had a low AMH as well and I was on the 3 vials of Menopur.  It got me more eggs than my first cycle on Fostimon (9 v 5) and of course, it got me my BFP.  My AMH was 2.8ish.  The hospital will keep you right, but it is quality rather than quantity.  Out of the second Menopur cycle, I got 3 embryos - one in the freezer and two are growing inside me so it does work.  

Owen - good luck on the 2WW.  I went back to work on my 2WW and I am sure that if you explained to the therapist about your condition, they would use appropriate oils etc.  I am going to Stobo this pm for a massage for mums to be, so I am sure a facial would be fine. 

Marta - you are having a real dilemna about your tx.  Just go with your gut instinct about what is right for you..  I hope AF turns up soon and you can get going...

Silver - good luck with your tx... 

Pumpkin - hello - hope all is well with you and you sound like you are going great guns with your business - well done!

Hello to Anne and Irish - hope you are both ok.. xx

Hello to anyone else I have missed..  

Thanks for all your kind messages - I am 12 weeks today and have my scan on Friday (which is also my birthday) so it will be a nervewracking day.  I am trying to stay positive as there is no reason not to be, all indications are that things are going well.  My bump is growing by the minute so the babies seem to be growing, but the scan will provide that all important reassurance.  I am very tired, but my nausea went away at about 9.5 weeks so that was good.  Not in maternity clothes yet, but it is getting close.  I am struggling to hide it at work but only 2 days in the office to go and hopefully I can share some good news on Monday..  

Lots of love to all  xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Jsparrow - Wow, cant believe that you are 12 weeks already.  Can understand you being nervous about Friday but sounds like all is doing well.  Hope you have a great birthday and see your twins waving at you 

Polly - Hope your scan went ok today

Irishlady - found this little picture of you -     Hope training is going ok 

 to everyone else


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me before battery in laptop dies!

Owenl - keeping fingers and toes crossed for 2ww        

Vonnie - good to see you on here again, wishing you lots of luck for your txt    

MArta - I've had 2 medicated FET's both BFN's and 2 natural both BFP's, so I'd go with the natural if I was you  

will get a chance to be catch up properly in the next couple of days
Big hugs to everyone,   
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi ladies,

Dh and I had a long talk about future etc. Was good to separate the things we want to do and plan for from the ones which are not so important for now. We will give ourselves a few months break, but want to consider FET. How long is the waiting list? I cannot get through to ERI.

X C


----------



## AnneS

I did get through in the end: Need to wait two cycles then probably waiting list of 4 weeks or so and then would have to decide between medicated or natural FET. Glad that martatkeithy already asked about this as I do not know how to decide that one ...
Will see.

Take care!

C


----------



## Irishlady

Hi Caroline    

Pleased to hear you finally got through to ERI! Glad you and dh have had the 'chat'. We had one a few weeks ago but want to go back and talk over things. Think it is all getting to me a bit much for me at the mo as I have a friend who is expecting any day, a cousin who had her wee one last week and another friend is pregnant after conceiving on her honeymoon, how does that happen       

At least my training is giving me something to focus on!!
xx


----------



## michelle1984

hi girls!!
sorry for not posting for a while but have been keeping tabs on u all!

Well got a call from eri this morning WE ARE AT TOP OF LIST       should be starting treatment in october   
im so happy as i wasnt expecting 2 hear back so soon thought it would be nxt year getting an appointment 2 go over things so hopefully everything will go well  im so happy even ha a cry when they told me on the phone xxx


luv michelle xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hello everyone

Michelle - That is fab news, I can remember when I got the call too, it was totally out of the blue and on a Saturday morning, had a wee happy cry after they phoned as well.  Hope the time passes quickly for you  

Not much new with me, have my appointment on Monday so will know a bit more after that hopefully


----------



## pumpkin-pie

JSparrow - Happy birthday for tomorrow and good luck


----------



## Polly30

Thanks so much for the advice girls, and your words of wisdom - I really appreciate you taking the time to reply, especially when I am not a frequent poster.  

Well, scan went ok - they could only see about 4 folis on one ovary non or maybe one on the other ovary. I had bloods done and they called me back to say I need to up the dose to 4 phials of Menopur and come back on Monday 12th. So we'll see. Praying things will look better on Monday. That will be day 12 of Menopur, so hopefully a bit more action! I would love to be having EC next week , but  guess if the foli growth isn't looking too good, it might mean staying on stimms longer? I really just want to get to the next stage. Thanks for the reassurance that it's quality over quantity. Here's hoping  

I felt really tired and a bit nauseous/hot flushes today - weird as I thought the hotness was a Buserelin symptom, not when on stimms?!

I'll update after Monday's scan but really just wanted to say a big thanks for the support. xx


----------



## Polly30

ps. meant to say a big thanks tp JSparrow - your post gives me lots of hope seeing as you had low AMH too. I cried for almost 3 days when they told me about my low reading (I hadn't even heard of it til then!), but it is good to hear there is more to IVF than AMH!! Many thanks xx


----------



## Smiffles06

Hi Folks,

Sorry havent been on much, have had a few days away just to relax and try to get my head sorted and have to say i feel so much better now.  AF arrived 5 days late     , but its all progress and at least the Clomid is working.

Unfortunatley the woman found on the beach of North Berwick last week was a collegue of mine, its so sad  and my thoughts are with her family at this awful time, but if it taught me anything it taught me that life is short and you have to make the most of what you have.

Hopefully I will be back on the board more and have time to catch up with everyones posts.

So just wanted to say that i am thinking of you all and sending you lots of love


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Polly - Hope those follies continue to grow, are you using a hot water bottle?  Not sure if it really helps but they say keeping your tummy warm helps the follies to grow.  Hope Monday gives you some good news.

Smiffles - So sorry to hear about your colleague.    Its so tough too when AF arrives late, really messes with your head as you get your hopes up.  

JSparrow - Sent you a PM,


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
woah it's busy on here! I'm sorry I am grovelling in advance because I'm just off to bed, but really wanted to pop in and say AF arrived. Yay! That was a long haul!
So Caroline hope we get some feed-back soon on the FET.
I am leaning very heavily towards waiting for my cycle to regulate and going for a natural FET.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## owenl

How is everyone?
Anything on this weekend?

I am knackered, for the last 3 nights I have been waking at 4.30am with night sweats and struggling to get back to sleep.  Other than that my symptoms are the same as last 2 tx and I'm desperately trying not to analyse ever symtom but I'm going   now.  Told myself I wouldn't post on 2ww board this time as last time it drove me mad but I've been lurking there the last 2 days. Been feeling a little nausea today but probably the pessaries.  Test date Wed (if AF doesn't start beforehand).  

My parents are coming up today, Mum and me going to Livingston shopping for curtains for our new extension, DH and Dad are working in the garden - nice day for it.  Off to see the History Boys at the Kings Theatre this evening.  

will catch up on all your news properly tmw hopefully after a good night's sleep.


----------



## Polly30

Thanks for the good wishes Pumpkin - oh, and the advice about the hot water bottle. I haven't been doing that, but I think I will give it a try. I have been wearing long vests though (glam!) to keep my tummy extra cosy. 

Today is day 10 of stimms and this is probably the first day on stimms where I have felt strong symptoms. I have pains in each ovary area, very like the pain I would normally get during ovulation. I'm also getting some (TMI alert!!) EWCM and generally feel a bit achy in my tummy area - not too bloated but just a bit crampy. I'm really hoping    all this is a good sign of some folli action! I panicked when I saw the EWCM but Dr Google tells me it is normal in an IVF/ICSI cycle as the stimms produce extra oestregeon (sp). Phew!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the nice weather? We went for a nice walk this morning by the sea then a look round the shops, quite a nice Saturday. Am now sat with laptop to myself, new Red magazine, cup of coffee (decaf!) and a chocolate cookie.   Bliss!

Hugs,
Polly xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

Polly - Those symptoms all sound good. Hope when you go back for your scan you notice a difference.  Sounds like you are having a good day today  

Owenl - Sending you  , I remember how tough the 2nd week of the 2ww was and as much as you say you wont symptom spot it seems impossible to do anything else!!  Hope you enjoy your shopping and theatre.

Marta - Good news on AF showing up and hope thats the start of things regulating for you.

JSparrow - Hope you and DH are doing ok.  Take care   

Had a lovely day today, nice walk with DH and the dog this morning and then went into town to do some shopping, spend lots!   and then had a lovely facial, came home just had pizza carryout (really shouldnt have as should be trying to be a bit healthier and get back into my jeans that no longer fit instead of buying new ones!!) and now sitting down to watch the Over the rainbow programme!!  Hope you all had a nice day in the sun


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Owen fingers and toes crossed for you. Those 2WW boards do drive you nuts!  

Polly hope those ovaries are cooking up some good eggs for you. Who is Dr Google?

Pumpkin that sounds like a lovely day, it is so nice at the moment isn't it!

I'm sitting here calculating that my possible transfer day for the FET is likely to be the day the clinic is closed!!! Grr! Wah!
I think the transfer would be 3 days after ovulation because they are day 3 embies or at least they were when they were frozen. Is that how it works? [confused face]


----------



## martakeithy

Pumpkin I forgot to say good luck for tomorrow, and the overlocker. It is fab for stretch fabrics where you are sewing seams, it trims off the excess fabric and gives a lovely strong, pretty finish.
I have used it on woven fabric too and it worked pretty well. It's the seam you have inside your t-shirts and sweatshirts.
Does that help?


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks Marta, need to write a list of my questions otherwise I will go in there and forget.    Thanks for the info on the overlocker, sounds good.  

Hello everyone else, what another fantastic day today, just lovely to get outside in the sun.


----------



## Irishlady

Sorry not been on here for a while  

Hope you all managed to get out and enjoy this gorg weather, we had a barbie last night and tonight - yum!!

Pumpkin all the best for tomorrow, on the negative cycle board there is a v comprehensive list of questions to ask at follow up appts, which might be useful.  

Owenl - hope you are staying positive and I really hope this is your time 

Sorry no more time for anymore personals, but hope you are all doing ok   

xx


----------



## Polly30

Hi Marta - tee hee, Dr Google is me consulting Google for medical q's...not always a good idea!

Well, this morning went quite well, thankfully. Long story short, they want to keep me on stimms another couple of days, but they are happy with my progress and just want to try and tease out another couple of folis I think. The scan showed one ovary very very quiet but the other was all go! Think it was about 7-9 folis, a few at 17mm. And my endometrium lining was ''nice and thick - beautiful!'' (as the nurse exclaimed, which made me laugh!). 

So, I am back for hopefuly final scan on Wed to pick up the trigger shot drugs and then EC on Friday, all being well should mean ET on Monday. I am very excitied and have allowed myself to feel a bit more hopeful as everything draws closer.

It's weird, I feel like every injection, every scan, every blood test is another step closer, another hurdle crossed. Whatever happens, I will be so grateful if we make it to a succesful EC and ET. 

The whole thing is such a process, I don't think I ever fully realised how much is at stake literally each day, not just in terms of the end result.

Thanks for the god wishes and support girls. xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

just a quick 'hello'. Hope you all enjoyed the fab weekend! We certainly did!

Polly - all the best for Wednesday scan!! Grow follies, grow (follie dance                  

And for owenl or Wednesday:                           

Big HELLO to everyone else!

C


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Apologies in advance as this is a bit of a down post, feeling really   

Had my review appointment today and was going well able to ask the questions I had and talked about starting in June and they were going to check where exactly I was on the list.  Explained that I had had some discharge between cycles and Dr said that could be the endometriosis and not anything to worry about.  Also asked about the fluid in my womb which I had following surgery last year and if this would be gone now.  So they did a scan there and then and I have another cyst, its already 10cm by 8cm and it can only have grown in the last 2 and a half months as wasnt there when I had the scans for the IVF treatment in mid Jan.

So they dont want to operate as the risk is they will damage the remaining eggs on that ovary.  Talking about draining it but there is a high chance it could return.  Also when I saw the specialist for the removal of my other cysts he was not really in favour of draining larger cysts as he says they do just fill up again.  Might be able to get it done privately as although they dont cover it if its needed for IVF treatment its at a size where they would want to remove it anyway.  Dr T was a bit vague when we tried to pin him down on how long the waiting list would be on NHS, I think he said it could be few months?  Hard to tell.  Anyway if its grown 10cm in less than 2.5 months dont really want to wait any longer.  Prescribed me zoladex injections for the next 3 months before I can start IVF treatment again.  So another 3 months of menopausal symptoms - Joy!!  Irishlady do you start the zoladex the day of your period?  I think thats was Dr T said but I was getting myself so confused.  Last time I started it straight after surgery so was in the middle of the cycle so not sure what I am supposed to do.

Feel really gutted was hoping to get going again on the IVF journey but just feel everytime we try to take one step forward its two steps back.  Just came back and cried and cried,  feel a bit better now but just wish I could have something go right for once!

Sorry for the moan but DH has had to go back to work and I needed to get it off my chest!
Thanks xxx

Polly - Thats fab news about the follies, I had one ovary much better than the other too, Thankfully the cyst has come back on the rubbish ovary, guess I should be grateful for small mercies   

Owenl - Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Polly30

Hello there

AnneS - aww, thanks for the wee dance - hopefully the good vibes help spur things on!  

Pumplin - you poor soul, you are so strong to come through all this. I don't know what to say, other than to let you know I am sending you some hugs and a little prayer and I hope you start to feel a little better emotionally, once the 'shock' of today sinks in a wee bit. What a time of it you have had. I wish you all the best. Reading your post I was so touched - thanks for your good vibes.

Hugs
Polly xx


----------



## vonnie15

Pumkin,   so osrry to hear you are feeling down.  Its horrid when it happens, you gear yourself up for tx and then something like this happens, hope you are ok and that the zolex does the trick.

Polly, great news about your scam.  Fingers crossed for Wednesday.

Just a quickie from me as I kind of feel like a fraud with the ivf at the mo, as just pill popping northisterone.  Not feeling any different except fat as I'd normally had AF by now and still not appeared.

Hello to everyone else and   to us all

Vonnie


----------



## JSparrow

Pumpkin - so sorry it was not a good visit today..     Thanks for your PM and messages....  xxx

Owen - good luck for OTD, will be thinking about you..

Polly - good luck for this week and getting to EC..  remember it only takes one!

Marta - glad that your AF arrived and hopefully you can get going with FET..

Irish and Anne and Vonnie - hello and hope you are all well..

I had my scan on Friday and it was mixed news - one healthy wriggling baby, but sadly one baby did not make it and stopped growing at 8 weeks.  To say that DH and I are devastated is an understatement but we are focusing on the positive that we are at 13 weeks and we have a precious cargo on board.  I am now feeling very anxious, but have to stay positive that all will be well.  Otherwise, I will be in the loony bin soon.  Lots of love to all xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

JSparrow - Thanks for your message, hope you are taking care of yourself, remember that little one is a fighter  

Thanks ladies for the messages, feeling a bit better this evening but DH is feeling really down and worried that these cysts will just keep coming back.  So trying to keep positive for him as well as for myself.  

 to all, I wish all our journeys in TTC didnt have to be so complicated and heart breaking     Unfortunately I dont have a magic wand but this will have to do!


----------



## owenl

finding things so hard at the moment.  after 4 days of insomnia, night sweats and insomnia and headaches I was feeling relatively positive as didn't experience these symptoms in previous tx, I went to loo last night and a bit of pink/red blood on towel.  Wiped and got more red blood.  Went to bed feeling very low and tearful expecting AF on her way.  Woke up this morning and still feel AF is going to turn up anytime now but so far no more blood - please let it be late implantation.  

I was at the doctor yesterday and she gave me a line for a week to use if I felt I needed it so I'm going to walk the dogs this morning and take it easy for the rest of the day and hope I get to test day tommorrow.

Sorry for lack of personals, feeling quite low at the moment


----------



## pumpkin-pie

owenl - Sending you lots of       and     Hope that tomorrow goes well.  Hang in there xxx


----------



## owenl

Thanks Pumpkin - big   to you too.  I know you are having a hard time of it at the moment as well.

JSparrow - sorry to hear your news but glad to hear that the one embie is doing well.

Polly - hope stimms is going well

Anne - hope you are doing OK

Still no AF although I've had IBS type cramps all day.  Still feel a little nauseous and had a hot flush today when walking the dogs + felt a little bit more out of breath than usual  followed by a bit of shivering when I got home.  Hoping this is all good news - test tommorrow and haven't gotten to test date yet without AF starting so feeling quite anxious but trying to remain   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on in ages, have been floored by a horrible cold - 2 days in bed last week and been struggling this week with being soooo tired.  Don't think the d/r is helping as had to be on it for an extra week!  Got next baseline scan tomorrow, so hopefully things looking a bit better.  

Did I read a few pages back that someone had a positive story about low AMH - would be really helpful just now!  My AMH has come back at 2.9 and told it was 'sub-optimal', despite the fact that I've always had a great response with double figures for eggs every time! Was a real shock and really got me down over the weekend.  Hoping things look better tomorrow   

Owen - keeping everything crossed for some good news tomorrow         .  Take it easy tonight, lots of lying up on the sofa being looked after by DH!   

JSparrow - sorry to hear you news hun     It must be so hard, but please try to focus on that wee fighter you've got on board.     Are you able to get another scan soon to try to keep the stress levels down?  Might even be worth paying for a private scan if you need some reassurance.  

Pumpkin -What a rubbish appt with DrT!!  I think you should phone the nurses and double check you're on the list for June - they usually know the lists much better!  Sorry to here about the cyst, but sometimes they go down on their own as well, so might be worth waiting a couple of months? 

Vonnie - hope AF shows up soon!    Do you have to wait for her to then start on Stimms?    You're not an IVF fraud!  You're still on the journey as much as the rest of us!  Let us know how you're getting on

Polly - hope those follies are growing nicely! I think one of the girls suggested a hot water bottle for your tummy - just make sure its not hot, but just warm, as only wanting to encourage the blood flow to your follies.  Wee follie dance for you - Grow follies grow!     

irishlady - how's the training going?  Hope you're still working on it  

AnneS - how you doing petal?  Hope you enjoyed your Easter weekend with friends.  Sorry Ive not got back to your PM, been really struggling - will do this week! 

Big hugs to anyone Ive missed  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

Just logging on to see how you all are.

Owen,   for good news for you tomorrow, hope you are taking it easy and not stressing out too much. 

JSparrow, was so sorry to hear your news, but as Peanut said you've got a fighter on board.

Peanut, how you doing hunny.  What a strange result for your amh, tbh I don't have a clue how it works but I've had mine down twice, 1st one was over two year ago and that came back sun optimal and then had to get it re-tested before gcrm would proceed and it had moved up to average.  Don't figure but can only put it down to my thyroid.

AF will probably appear once I've stopped the tablet and I think I start my fsh drugs on the 24th so not long now.  Was after a bit of advise as well - I'm now working whereas in my last tx I wasn't what is the best thing to do about time off, is is recommended to get a Drs line?

Anyway hello to everyone else and hope you ok.  

Vonnie 15


----------



## Irishlady

Thinking of you Owen and   you get positive news.

I don't understand the amh test to be honest, I got mine down last summer and it was 4.4 but I developed ohss on tx a month before. When we had our review Dr R said they had stopped doing fsh tests and only do amh now. I tried not to think about it too much as there are girls who have had v low results and still become pregnant.

 is going v well thanks. Did 40miles on Sat and the gorgeous weather definitely helped. Am cycling to a meeting shortly and will go round Arthur's Seat on my way home - think I am slightly   !! But it great to be focusing on something else ,and do feel fit and have loads more energy.  

Jsparrow, I am sorry to hear your news   and hope you are looking after yourself  

Peanuts, sorry to hear you have been unwell and hope your scan goes well today   

Pumpkin I sent you a pm re. zoladex  

 to vonnie, anneS, polly, berry, marta - sorry I am dashing to my meeting so have to go xx


----------



## Polly30

Hello

Thanks for the kind wishes ladies.

Peanuts - you asked about AMH - mine was classified as 'low' (3) and , like you, I was so upset - I literally woke up crying for 2 days. But I am now heading towards EC on Friday with a 'bumper crop' of follis and thick endo - so that has given me a wee bit of hope. I did lots of Googling and there seem to be so many mixed views on AMH. Some say to treat the results with some caution as it is still a relatively new test and there is not always a direct correlation between low AMH and number of follis/eggs.I hope that helps - I let you know how I get on after Friday.

Sorry for lack of personals - I find it really hard to flick back to the posts from this 'reply' bit to check what everyone has said -  so please don't think I'm not reading your posts girls! Hopefully I'll get better at it!!

Today's scan went well and , thank goodness, a few more follis and lining was still nice and thick. Doc seemed pleased. One ovary is still 'quiet' but the 'noisy' one is chugging away! EC scheduled for Friday morning - yippee! Trigger shot tonight at 10pm. Scary but finally we are getting a bit closer to a chance of our dream and , whatever happens, I am so grateful that we have made it this far.


Hugs to all,
Polly xx


----------



## owenl

OMG - I don't believe it, I never thought I'd get to this stage especially with it being my last go:

        .  

My Hcg levels were 143.  Scan in 3 weeks.  Obviously I'm nervous as last time I was pregnant was 2002 and had miscarriage at 11 weeks but for the moment just so glad to have got to this milestone.


----------



## AnneS

Just here to check on Owenl - Oh WOW, just saw your post,

HUGE  !!!!!!! 
               
Wishign you   with your   and the next 9 months!!!

Sending a   to all of you, sounds liek we all need it at teh moment!.

Good luck to Polly (well done on those follies) and Vonnie!!

C


----------



## Irishlady

Brilliant news Owen!!! So happy for you!!!    

Polly great news on your follies!! All the best for Friday  

xxx


----------



## michelle1984

owen great news on


----------



## Peanuts

OwenL - thats fab news!  Soooo please for you!  Had a good feeling, but didn't want to say too much when I saw you this morning, I'm sure you were nervous enough!

Back later!
Dxx


----------



## Polly30

HOOOOORAAAAYYY!!!!!! Owen, big congratulations! Your news has brought a tear to my eye - that's so wonderful! Yippeeee! And you've given me some PMA for my own EC on Friday! Hugs to you, well done!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Owenl - THat is just fantastic news     so happy for both you and your DH,         Take care   xxxx


----------



## macgirl

OwenL that is fantastic news - popped on this morning to see how you were doinf and was worried.  This is great news I am so so pleased for you!

Got to fly lots of work and the gym is calling.

Back on later to help celebrate!


----------



## owenl

Thanks everyone.  It hasn't really sunk in yet - I'm still knicker watching as if expecting the worst   I think the next 3ww will be worse than the 2ww for the result.    My tummy feels really quite tight, not sore as such, just a bit uncomfortable and the cramps are few and far between now which is re-assuring.   I'm exhausted though, not been sleeping well last few nights, insomnia and night sweats.  Also feeling a little breathless when on walks but nothing major, just stop take a short rest and contine (I promise I'm not doing my 10-15mile hill walks anymore - sticking to the lighter 4-6mile level walks)

Emailed my work Manager this morning to tell her false alarm (I'd said I was taking week off as thought AF was on her way on Mon so had a sick line).  There are 3 people at work who know I've been going through this so said it was OK to tell them but not to go further.  They sent me a lovely boquet of flowers this afternoon and told me not to hurry back which was lovely.

Me and DH just been down to Toby for a meal - give us a chance to have a chat about things and   for the future.


----------



## vonnie15

Fabby news Owen, so happy for you both.  Just a quick as DH is just in amd I've not seen him for a few day so off to make tea and to have a chat

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Owenl - what a lovely manager and colleagues!  Really good levels!   I know its really hard, but please try not to be spotting the symptom, try to take it easy andget some rest after all the sleepness nights, even if its a 20min nap or 2.    Hope you and DH had a lovely meal and chat about things.  Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months       

Polly - thanks for the pep talk about AMH - can you remember how many follies you had at your baseline scan?  Hoping for a burst of activity in there, but can't help worrying!   Good luck for trigger shot - you must in up first for your EC with an early trigger shot time.  Take some magazines for you and DH as there's a bit of waiting around before and after the op, just in case you get bored looking at each other!!  Best of luck for Friday, and let us know how it goes      

Irish - I'm so impressed by your 40 miles at the weekend!    I hope you're eating lots to make up for all the calories you're burning - don't want you wasting away!  Is DH joining you on your mission?

Vonnie - good to hear a story where AMH has gone up again.  Good luck for starting your FSH drugs on the 23rd.  What kind of protocol are you on?  AS for taking time off - I've taken the full 2ww off, other times just the first week , its entirely up to you and how you're feeling.  Some people prefer to take it easy, others to keep busy.  I'm taking annual leave this time around, but if you've got a nice GP they can sign you off for the 2 weeks, can say something like 'Gynae related' so you're work doesn't need to know.   

AFM - well having to d/r for another week    Still got fluid in my womb, although its going down so they want to keep my on d/r until its gone.  On a better note, I had 3 follies on each side, 2 more than last week, so trying to focus on the positive!  Will see what next week brings!

Take care and big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## Irishlady

Just sent you a pm peanuts to see how you went on today - but just read your post. Sorry to hear you have to d/r for another work, when you just want to start with the next step. Hope the fluid in your womb goes soon.  

Thanks for commenting on my cycling - I managed twice round arthur's seat in the end and dh is cooking me a big dinner! Don't worry I am eating loads and puddings most nights too! Dh is in a different league to me he has recently done a couple of 120miles in a day   Don't worry I will never be trying anything like that!! 

Owenl I am so pleased your manager is being so lovely and the flowers was so thoughtful. Glad you and dh have been out for dinner and hope you manage some sleep tonight  

Polly enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!!  

Big hugs to everyone else - I'm off for my dinner now.. xxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Irishlady said:


> Sorry to hear you have to d/r for another work,


I really should learn to reread my posts before sending them...I meant week not work  xx


----------



## JSparrow

Owen - huge congrats on your BFP!  Well done - relax and chill now!  

Peanuts - I had a low AMH - 2.8ish and I got 5 eggs first time and then 9 eggs...  and a BFP..  It all depends on how you respond...  Menopur worked better for me.

Good luck Polly for Friday..

Quick post as away to bed soon - very tired still...

Love to all xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Great, thought my dog was nice a quiet eating his bone, turns out it was eating my shoe.  Total ruined, at least they were my wrecked work ones and its a good excuse to go shopping foe new ones.

Dawn, my protocol this time is around is to take norintesterone for 10 days and then stop and have AF, I then start taking a nasal spray syneral for 5 days then start on gonal f.  Not going through eri but gcrm so we'll see what happens.  Are you back at teh eri?

Vonnie


----------



## Polly30

Anne, Irishlady and JSparrow - thanks so much for your good wishes. I am counting down to my date with the trigger shot!

Peanuts - you asked about my baseline scan/folis etc. I too had 'fluid' visible after I think it was 6 days of DR, then, if i recall, they kept me on buserelin for an extra 4-5 days and doubled my dose so I was injecting Buserelin morning and night. If I remember correcly I only had 2-3 small folis at that early scan, and ,like you, it took a wee while for the fluid to disappear. In total, looking back I was on Buserelin for 14 days before I was ready to start stimms. 

Night night peeps,
xx


----------



## owenl

Hi Everyone
A bit calmer today - felt like I had  a bit of mild OHSS yesterday going by my symtoms but things settling down now.

They say animals have a sixth sense - my dog was acting strange on Monday evening (immediately after my implantation bleed) she was trying to jump on my head and lick me to death.  The last time I remember her doing this was several years ago when my husband was about to go into a major diabetic hypo.  she obviously knew before us what was happening.  Strangely enough though, she's been avoiding me like the plague since I got my HPT, normally quite a cuddly dog she must detect an odour of me or something as she is keeping her distance and making a lot of fuss of DH when he is at home.

Nice to see you at the hospital on Wed morning Dawn - hope your extra week of D/R goes OK.

Polly - keeping my fingers crossed and sending you loads of   for EC on Friday

Irish - very impressed with your cycling - I used to cycle to and back fromwork every day prior to 2ww and that just about killed me and it was only 10 miles round trip.  Won't be doing any cycling for a while now, have to rely on public transport and occassional car to get back and forth.

Big hugs to everyone else - off to walk the dogs (another thing I'll have to give up later but should be OK for a while).


----------



## owenl

Sorry, I should watch what I'm writing too - my head is obviously all over the place - I meant BFP not HPT when I mentioned my dog avoiding me like the plague


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Owen that is fantastic news!!            I'm so pleased for you, you really deserve it! Funny about your dog, it's amazing what they can pick up on. Are you feeling tired! I think you are right to keep on with the walking, just scale it back a little. I walked every day when I was pg with DS (didn't know) and I had a very healthy time, good bp etc... 

Peanuts how is the DR going? Are you turning into the hulk or is it easier than the last times? Do you know what the fluid is caused by, anything to do with the immno stuff do you think? I'm glad to hear your follies are coming along nicely.

Caroline any news on the FET?

Hi to IRISH, PUMPKIN, SPARROW, POLLY, VONNIE, MAC, BERRY and anyone else I have forgotten  !!

My news is that AF arrived, finally on Friday night, so that was an 11 day cycle followed by a 36 day cycle!! Super! Hopefully, my no-ibuprofen strategy will see my cycle return to normal for next AF. I phoned the ERI on Tuesday and told them I would wait this one out. I really do need to be back to normal for any future FETs so no point mucking up my cycle with lots of hormones. She was very nice and just said to phone when next AF arrived. So fingers crossed it evens out for then.  

I don't know if I posted this


----------



## macgirl

OwenL - Was just thinking about the embryologist saying that your EC was perhaps a bit late and the follies were too big - maybe it was a good thing - given your BFP.   You must have had nice strong, mature eggs!  Still so happy for you!     

Hi to everyone else! 

Have the in-laws arriving tonight for the weekend so might not be on again for a few days.

Bye for now


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Sorry i have not been around so much. I find it so hard to keep up with all the immune boards and i just lose track of all the other ones. I dont know how Peanuts does it!!! lol 

Owen- OMG!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lots and lots and lots of happy hugs to you!!!!! xxxxxx

marta- glad ur AF arrived... these drugs really mess up our bodies.   That your AF arrives when it should and you can start with FET!!! xxx

Vonnie- Your at GCRM now? So am i! When r  u stimming? I am having my postrap injection tomorrow... so its looking like the end of this month for me to start stims!!!  I was on the northestrone with my last cycle with gcrm- word of warning.... when ur AF comes.... be prepared for pain! lol its horrible! but it makes the lining very nice and thin! xxxxx

Irishlady- how are you lovely? I hope ur doing ok.  

Pumpkin- hows things with you? XXX

Peanuts-   hope to see you soon! I will give u a txt within the nxt few days! xxx

Hi to everybody else- i hope your all doing well!! xxx

AFM- Well, on the immune side of things i am at the same stage as Peanuts (we have done most of our tx all at the same time) I re-test on monday to see if the immune stuff has worked.... i kind of have a bad feeling but i hope i'm wrong. I have my postrap at GCRM tomorrow- i am on the long protocal this time (my 1st ever time- i'm a little scared about it as i always resond well on  short cycle but GCRM want 2 try this so i'll just go with it) I should start stims by the end of the month     Life is pretty stressful for me at the moment... got such a rubbish SIL, her hubby is a nightmare and its always getting me down. I know i shouldnt let it get to me but for some reason i just cant let things go! Lots and lots of rubbish happening at the moment for me and my dh but i'm hoping that things will change for us very soon!     

Take care  everyone

berry xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hello

Owenl - How are you doing? Has it sunk in yet that you are pregnant?  Yes its amazing how dogs can sense things, my dog is very cuddly when I am feeling a bit down, he tends to stick his big head in your face and then you cant help but smile!

Berry - Nice to hear from you, good luck with your test on Mon

Peanuts - Sorry you have to downreg a bit longer.

Macgirl - Hope you are doing ok

Marta - Thats good that AF has come, hopefully things will start to regulate now.

Polly - Good luck for tomorrow.  

JSparrow -   

Hi to everyone else, must go and get tea now, DH has been working late but my dog has just run to the stairs so must be him coming home now 
Well DH phoned the insurance to see if they had got the report from Dr T which we asked him to do on Monday, they hadnt so he phoned Dr Ts secretary to try to hurry him on.  He has to say whether the cyst is to be drained due to IVF or if it needs to be drained whatever happens, insurance will not cover it if its just for IVF purposes.  If they wont cover it we want to be put on the NHS waiting list as soon as, we wanted to be put on it on Monday but Dr T told us to wait to see what insurance says first.  Which would be fine if they just got on and did the referall   If the cyst has grown 10cm in less than 3 months I dont want to leave it too long.  He was really vague about how long the NHS list was but seemed to suggest it could be months.  So no further forward at the moment!  Think AF might start this weekend, hoping not as havent got my zoladex prescription yet from GP.  Need to phone clinic tomorrow to check when I am supposed to start it too.


----------



## owenl

HI
Off on a 4 mile walk that I'm running for 20 walkers around Colinton Dell this morning.  Mum has advised me not to go out because of the ash from the volcano but the atmosphere seems OK to me up here - I think they may be getting hit by it in Berwickshire because of the winds coming off the sea.  Nothing like trying to panic me, but can't cancel at such short notice so hoping it will be OK - nice weather for a walk anyway.

Still sinking in, just taking things a day at a time, will be glad to get back to work on Monday to keep me busy and take my mind of things.

Anyone doing anything nice over the weekend?  I am finally getting round to visiting friends who had a baby at the end of February.  I just haven't been able to face it until now but I'm hoping they understand why and have told them about my result in confidence.  Quiet weekend otherwise, probably catching up with the house work.


----------



## AnneS

Just checking in to see how you all doing and because I am so nervous as I have a big important meeting coming up and I cannot concentrate on work - help!!!

Owenl - take it easy, but heavens, do not worry about the ash!!! Somebody clever (from the beeb??) quipped that there was a misunderstanding - we asked the Icelanders for some CASH - o-ho-ho-ho!!  (there - I used another unusual one!!!!)

Peanuts - how are you? Texted you, but had some problems with my phone lately so hope you got that. Good luck     and hope the extra week downregging flies by.

Hi Berry - nice to see you here.   Good luck with your treatment

Vonnie - how is the Glasgow clinic treating you?? Hope all nice and efficient and with a BFP at the end!!!

Pumpkin - so so rry that you have to deal with another cyst. I hope that the insurance gets a go on  .

Macgirl - hope you will have a nice weekend with the in-laws

Maratkeithy - can understand that you want to give your body the chance to sort itself. I have not made any decisions but feel it might be time maybe, possibly ...  

Polly - more good luck for your EC/ET     and a big  

jsparrow - how are you keeping hun?? Still tired?

Irish - you did not tell us that you are married to Sir Hoy   ( are you) - when is that big race for you again??

I better face work and my meeting ...   and major  

C


----------



## Irishlady

Hi Caroline  

Your post made me smile on a couple of points!! I was actually at uni with Sir Chris Hoy and am still in touch with him!! 

Also your comment about the ash...my inlaws were meant to be coming up this weekend - by train I hasten to add - but have cancelled because of the ash   They haven't been to ours for over 2yrs and were meant to be coming tomorrow, still can't believe it and really feel for dh.

Hope your meeting goes/went well  

My bike ride is a week on Sunday, so not long to go now   !!!
xx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Irish - is that a Spoke's ride you are doing?  Have you seen the Pedal for Pink ride around Arthurs Seat in May?  I am thinking of doing it.  You can do a marathon (8 laps), half marathon (4 laps) or 5K - presumably 1 lap.  It is the opposite direction of the road otherwise not sure I would manage.  A couple of years ago I cycled up the radical road and was passed by an old man walking    Am a bit better cycling hills now and it doesnt take long to get used to it.  Will try a couple of practice laps next week and decide  

I just climbed to the top of Arthurs Seat in my lunch hour today - it was gorgeous and I didnt want to come down - took some cracking photos on my iphone (well as good as you can get on a camera phone!)  On the walk back passed a colleague in her car having a McDonald's which helped me feel even more virtuous!!

AnneS - Hope the meeting went okay.  That comment from the Beeb person is hilarious.  Iceland must be   though I am sure they did erupt a volcano deliberately lol!  (Irish - can't believe your inlaws!  Don't they know the ash is about 30,00ft in the air??  There is certainly a very clear sky around here at the moment. ) 

Pumpkin - what a bummer!      Wish these big baddies could make it disappear for you!  Pity Dr T cant just say it needs drained full stop (even if it doesnt  

Hi to everyone else! 

Well hope this weather stays for the weekend!  In laws leave tomorrow morning and DH has half marathon on Sunday so planning a quiet weekend and would like to spend most of it in the garden - maybe have a BBQ or 2.  Oooh just remembered that have a holiday on Monday - happy days! 

Did anyone watch the debate last night?  Not wishing to get policitical but I would like to suggest to David Cameron if commitment and family values are so important to him why he doesnt pump the money he plans to give to married couples as tax breaks into NHS fertility treatment so some of us can actually start a family.    


Best get some work done before the weekend.........


----------



## Polly30

hello all
thanks for the good wishes - a quick update as still a bit woozy - and hot water bottle balancing on tummy alongside laptop, lol.

EC went very smoothly. We were fortune enough to get 5 eggs, not bad for 1 wee ovary and low AMH . Pleased and releived to have another hurdle jumped. Nurses and doc at ERI were amazing, couldn't fault them. We'll hear tomo morning if we have fertilisation - hoping and praying .     Not too sore and no bleeding so far, thankfully . Thanks again for the support.
Polly xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Polly - Congrats on the 5 eggs, thats great      Hope they get busy overnight and you have some good embies.  Is ET planned for Monday?  Take it easy tonight  

Owenl - Hope you have a nice walk tomorrow.  

Irishlady - Cant believe your inlaws cancelled because of the ash!  My friend was in North Berwick last night though and she said you could smell the sulphur smell so must be coming in around the sea area.  Lovely and sunny here though, hope it lasts for the weekend.

Macgirl - Well done you for your hike!

AnneS - Hope the meeting went ok.

Hi to everyone else, think AF is possibly on its way at some point over the next few days.  Irishlady you were right I phoned clinic and they said to have the first zoladex between Day 1 and Day 3.  So probably will have that next week and start my long process of down regging!  Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

What a lovely night, thought i'd log on to see how you u all are before taking the dog out for a walk or drag on my part.

Polly, congrats on 5 eggs, and hope you get some fab embies.

anne, hope your meeting went well.  Yes at gcrm and they do seem nice so finger crossed.

Berry, I'm sue to start my stimms on the 24th and just finished the tablet today.  Thanks for the word of warning about AF better stock up on paracetomol.

peanut, hope you are ok.

Anyway DH just in so better go.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

How are you doing on this lovely sunny day!

Vonnie - hope AF isn't too bad hun, and you can move onto the happy hormones soon  

Pumpkin - Good luck for staring Zolly again, hope it goes ok    Keep harassing DrT for that form to get cyst drained  

Irishlady - can't believe your in-laws cancelling!  Poor DH, hope he's doing ok.  Have they set another date for coming up?  Got my folks across from home next weekend, so hope it's all over by than as they're flying!

Polly - congrats on the 5 eggs, hope they're doing fab things in the incubator tonight        Thanks for the info about your follie count at baseline scan, made me feel tonnes better 

JSparrow - thanks for your info too, has definitely given me some hope.  Hope you're doing ok hun, big hugs   

Mac - well done for your virtuous walk up Arthurs seat!  Very proud of you!     Have a fab long weekend!

AnneS - how did your meeting go?  Was this about your studio move?  Hope it went well   

Irish - hope postrap went ok today and that LP makes the difference this time (oh, and all the immune txt!!) 

Marta - glad AF has arrived, and here's hoping next month gets back to normal for you 

Hoping for a nice sunny weekend to get lots of gardening done, and nicek with dog!
Take care
Dx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Pumpkin I have been reading back to see what I missed this week and I read your appointment details. That must have been a blow about the cyst. I'm no expert, but I take it it isn't the kind of cyst that appears and then disappears next cyle, I get a lot of those haemorraghic I think they are. Is the plan that the long down-regging will nuke the cyst?
I hope the cysts aren't giving you any discomfort.    Do feel for you doing the down-regging, at least the weather is picking up so you can lie outside if you feel a bit tired, listening to the birds and complete absence of any plane noises (for the next day or so at least). On the plus side you are moving forward and it all takes you another step closer to your goal.       

Berry, sorry to hear about the inlaws from hell.    Can you avoid them? Hope the immune testing goes well and your immune system is doing what it is supposed to be doing, or not doing anything.

Mac have a good weekend with your inlaws, sorry I haven't been on here very much recently, but you do sound much brighter and much more positive, that nice Easter weekend must have helped. I hope you didn't grab your colleague's big mac as you went past, all that exertion makes you hungry.  

Irish you are a fitness guru, I have been walking a lot more this week, so you have obviously inspired me with all your activities.  

Polly well done you! 5 eggs is fantastic, perfect not too many not too few, just right! I hope your tum recovers quickly.  

Owen how are you? Still in shock I bet, still feeling thrilled for you and your teeny embryo.  

Vonnie not long to go now for you before stimms. Did you have a nice walk with the dog?

Caroline, thank you! I'm happy now that I have decided what to do, now here's hoping it all goes to plan. I must admit I do feel mentally OK having had quite a bit of time-out, it's been 7 months since our last BFN and a lot has happened in that time. I remember back in December and January being relieved that I couldn't do the FET. You know when you are ready.   

Not much to add for me, but just generally doing lots of walking and making the most of the nice weather and not so nice weather. Anything is a relief after the weather from the Baltic. Brrr! Feeling quite positive about life in general, we will see what happens.


----------



## Polly30

Hello lovelies!
Got the call this morning - of the 5 eggs....all 5 have fertilised!!!!!   We are thrilled and so relieved. I know there is still a long way to go but this feels like a massive hurdle and I am so grateful and feel so blessed to now (hopefully  ) be in with a chance. I'll update once we know more, but hopefully ET for Monday. Thanks for all the good wishes.   xx


----------



## owenl

Polly - that's excellent news.  Hope you are enjoying a relaxing weekend and all the best for ET on Monday.

Berry - good to hear from you.  Hope your test goes well on Monday

Pumpkin  - loads of   to you, hope the cyst isn't giving you too much grief and good luck with down regging.

Peanuts - sorry to hear you are having to down reg for longer - hope it's not driving you mad

Marta - good luck wit FET

Hi to Irish, Vonnie, Macgirl, AnneS, JSparrow and anyone else I've missed.

I've been feeling less symptoms the last couple of days.  Had a lovely walk around Colinton Dell yesterday and a shorter walk along the Union Canal from Slateford to Sighthill today, I'm finding walking is helping to relieve the cramps but wouldn't feel up to more than 4 miles at moment as tire more easily.  Finally got round to visit friends who had a baby end of Feb (haven't been able to cope being round babies until now).  Got a little practice in having the 8 week old baby sitting on my knee most of the evening - she is cute!


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Owen that is so lovely that you can go and visit somebody with a baby and feel quite happy and content. I think being active does help keep the symptoms under control, at least I found that.

Polly go embies! That is fantastic news. How many are you having transferred?

I had some peculiar news today. I had contacted our clinic in Europe about paying for another year of freezing for the embies and the consultant said we have four embies not two. I have emailed back to double check that, think he has got a bit mixed up, but that would be great news if there were four. [scratches head]


----------



## Polly30

Thanks Marta and Owenl - I am having 2 (hopefully) transferred tomorrow. 

I am really hoping it is the same doc doing the ET as did the EC - does anyone know if this is normally the case? I have had the lady doc with the headscarf for most of my appointments and EC, and I feel she 'knows' my case now, if that makes sense, so I would be so pleased if she is doing ET. Did you ladies have same doc for EC and ET?


Really hope the embryos have been doing ok over the weekend. I am a bit nervous about ET tomorrow...hopefully not too sore? I thought the dummy transfer was ok - just find that speculum thing really quite sore 'going in' (sorry TMI). Still, feeling positive and quite excited. It has really helped me a lot reading all your posts over the weeks and months of this board - so thank you all!


----------



## vonnie15

Poly great news on your fertilisation rate, good luck for tomorrow. 

Berry, how long did it take for your period to start on norinestrone?

Just a wucikie as need to take to dog out but will be back later

Vonnie


----------



## berry55

vonnie- i think it was 14days after the last norinestrone pill. 

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed, i cant get my bloodt take tommorow for the retest as the blood needs to b sent to america..... so as this bloody volcano wont stop i cant move on with immune tx. 

xxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all
Berry what a pain about the tests being delayed, it is affecting a lot of people doing IVF in different countries as well. Nightmare. I read that planes will be able to fly tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.

Polly I honestly don't have a clue who did my EC, was completely out of it, but did have headscarf lady for transfer. I think she is Dr Doab? Did you take a nightie or jammies when you went for EC. My nurse kept whipping away my covers and I only had a nightshirt on, which kept riding up. It was such fun.  
Hope it all goes well tomorrow, quite quick really you will be out before you know it. Are you doing anything afterwards?


----------



## berry55

marta- i dont think any planes will b out 2morrow.. i dont know what to do... should i cancel or should i pay the £1000 to have the tests redone and then they dont arrive... arghhaaa!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hello everyone

polly - I had different doctors doing EC and ET, I think it just depends who is on on the day.  Good luck and hope there are some good strong embryos waiting for you tomorrow. Are you hoping to put back one or two?

Berry - Sorry to hear about your blood test being affected.  This flight ban is affecting so many people, my friend was supposed to be going on holiday yesterday but had to cancel.  Hope they can get the test done soon and everything will be ok.  

Marta - No my cyst isnt the kind that will go itself, they said it would need to be drained and I would need to be on the zoladex too I think to stop anymore forming before the next cycle of IVF.  

Well AF isnt here yet, but signs are she is either going to come tonight or tomorrow so will need to get the zoladex implant done by Wed but still waiting for my prescription.  Will need to chase GP tomorrow.  Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## AnneS

Just checking in quickly before leaving for work - late again!!

All the best for today Polly - so well doen on the fertilisation!!

Owenl - a wee careful (Mind the embie!!!!)   for you

Pumpkin - hope you can sort your injection!!

Sorry no time for more personals though - wow - hold you horses, are we all going exercise mad here?? I am just doing some relaxing gardening, much of that is directing DH where to dig  
Anyways, meeting went very well - yes Dawn, it is about the studio move - and it is all go - yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy and relieved! It took me 8 months to organise that. Thanks to two very helpful people it will all happen now.

Take care everyone!!

Ca


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,

Well, after saying I'd be on here more it hasn't quite worked out that way, has it?!

AnneS - I hope your studio move goes OK. Best of luck !
Peanuts - Looking forward to hearing GOOD news from a scan this week for you - it's got to happen. Have been thinking of you and keeping everything  that this is your shot!
Irish - I am seriously impressed with your fitness regime. I think I'll need to pick your brains as my weight has gone up and I'll need to address that if I'm going to wear anything other than a kaftan this summer!
Pumpkin - Hope AF makes her appearance OK - seems an odd thing to be saying on an IF site, but the old bag always does the opposite of what you want, doesn't she ?!
Macgirl - with you on the family values/IVF thing. I remember reading somewhere that someone had worked out that Scotland could solve it's aging population issue by giving three free shots of IVF to anyone who needed it. Don't know if it was true, but it made sense to me!
Berry - hope to goodness you get your travel & testing situation sorted out. Totally sympathising - testing and tx is stressful enough without adding natural disasters and travel chaos to the mix.
Marta - That's very odd about the embies. I have heard of folk finding out after treatment that they have more (or less) than they thought - one friend had an embie that the clinic said was on its way out but it rallied and they ended up freezing it after all. You never know!
Vonnie - the happy hormones soon - fantastic news! Hope your dog appreciates its walk/drag!
Polly - I hope your ET went well today. If I'd got on here earlier I'd have recommended you ask for some temazepam - I had that this time, as I HATE ET and it worked a treat!
Oweni - well done on your visit with the wee baby. Good to get some practise in and there's all sorts of superstitions about holding babies helping with your own situation.

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

Anyhow, my main issue with posting on here has been the confidentiality. The rules on here mean that you can't say too much about timings of your treatment, in case you end up "giving away" who you are to your donor, if they're on here too. So, though there was a bit of me that wanted to leap on here every time I had a bit of news, I couldn't. Tricky one .

Then there was my visit south and a week of feeling bleurgh - I'm thinking the progynova was to blame. I posted a quick message on peer support to ask if anyone else had felt nauseous and really lethargic on progynova and was disappointed to get only one reply, and that one was to say "no, I didn't". Don't suppose anyone on here has any experience ? I'm still feeling a little that way, but the adrenalin of having to get some work done before going back to work got me off my bottom a little. House is a tip though!!

Then my nephew was here - great fun ! We had a pizza and video games evening (he's nearly 10), dog walking and a visit to the climbing centre (him climbing, not me!). Most of the pizza was eaten by him, since I was feeling yucky. I hasten to add that I felt nauseous long before ET!

Here I am now though, no dates mentioned, but I have one day 3 12 cell embryo on board. NOT PUPO - after my history of early mcs, I'm not even going to entertain the "P" word _*in any context*_ till (_*IF! - BIG, BIG IF!*_) I get a scan with a heartbeat. We got 5 eggs, all fertilised and were good quality embies on day 2. By day 3, one had slowed and was showing a lot of fragmentation while the other four were still fab. We had the option to go to blast, but we knew that we stood to lose some along the way and it was very important to me to have something to freeze, as I've never been pg on a medicated cycle - despite 6 natural pgs. I really didn't want to end up with one lovely blast to put back, then get a BFN and wonder if it was because of the drugs. So we have three "perfect" 8 & 9 cell embryos in the freezer for a natural FET in the future. The SET was because I'm high-risk because of my medical issues, and I really didn't want to add twins to the mix.

The embryologist at the GCRM was _really_ lovely - talked me through the pros and cons of IVF vs ICSI, day 3 and day 5 etc. He didn't push any decision, but just gave us the facts. He was really funny about the embie that went back - said it was the best embie he'd seen for a LONG time. At 12 cells on d3, all perfectly even and no fragmentation it does sound pretty amazing. He called it "an embryo on a mission" and said "it knows where it's going". I said to DH afterwards that if it really knew where it was going and what my uterus did to embryos, it would have leapt out of the petri dish and done a runner ! I'm now terrified that my bad old ute is going to be the end for the lovely embryo - never before felt that I'd be letting DH down so much with a BFN. Because the big thing that's come out of this cycle, regardless of a BFN/BFP, is that the clinic (and me and DH) reckon that (as near as they can tell) it strongly suggests that my eggs have been our problem in the past. I don't want it to turn out that the environment I'm offering is as bad as my ingredients were !

Anyway, enough waffling. I test next week. Not planning to pee on a stick until after the weekend, cos a good friend's baby is being Christened and I want to go and if I get a BFN, then I couldn't bear going. If my past pgs are anything to go by, I might have an inkling before then, but since I feel icky on the meds anyway, I might not know what's what.

Will shut up now.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Polly30

hello ladies
as always, thanks for sending me your good vibes for today. I am deligted to say I now have 2 good wee embies on board! Both 'very good' Grade 2s, so am happy with that - not bad for a low AMH girl!!  

None to freeze but am feeling positive and determined to stay that way as long as I can! Just so pleased and grateful to have got to this stage. Even had my same lovely doc as who did the EC. It was a bit sore and got gas and air but all in all not too bad and am just praying and hoping like mad that we get a happy result. Thanks for listening and for all your insight so far girls. xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

jan-   that you get a good result when you test, loving all the rainbow writing colours! 

Polly - Thats great you got two good ones,   that the 2ww passes quickly.

Well AF still isnt officially here but have booked my appointment with the nurse and will pick up the prescription on the way to the appt on Wed.  Really hope it is here by then!
Just a quick question, has anyone had a cyst drained, if so, how do they do it?  My last two had to be surgically removed and they couldnt do it keyhole because of my previous surgery when I was little.  I presumed they do it like they are doing EC, is that right though?

Hi to everyone else, just getting ready to go to my first exercise class in a long long while.  Its an Abs class as I have no abdominals!  Might be feeling sore later and in need of sympathy


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

What a lovely evening its turned into, might have to get dinner sorted and head out with the dog.

Pumpkin - I've not had a cyst drained, but yes I thought they did it like EC.  Hope prescription arrives for appt on Wed    Good luck with Ads class - sounds like hard work  

Polly - congrats on having your embies on board!  Well done you on getting through ET, now make sure you've got your feet up for the evening and DH fussing round you!  Good luck for 2ww      

Silver - fab to see you posting and hear you're fab news     Keeping fingers and toes crossed that your top class embie is snuggling in for the long haul, and your uterus is making it feel very welcome!       Are you taking the 2ww off work as planned?  I know what you mean about the P word, so here's hoping for a successful 2ww, followed by an even more successful 3ww  

AnneS - yeah, so pleased you've got everything sorted with you studio move, thats great news.    Hope you're  keeping your chin up  

Marta - what strange news from your clinic, but hope they're right     What decision have you made about txt? Hoping your plan comes together (picture me with a cigar like Hannibal in the A-team ) Glad you're enjoying the lovely weather and getting out and about.

OwneL - glad the walking is helping the symptoms, but try not to overdo it.  Nothing that'll raise your heart rate too much!  Glad you got some practice in at the weekend - I think a few more visits might be called for int he next few months! 


AFM - back to ERI on Wednesday for another baseline scan - hoping that I can get started on stimms, but if not, I might postpone this cycle and see if things look better next month.

Big hugs to everyone   
Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15

hello everyone,

How cold is it tonight.  Middle of April and I'm still walking the dog in gloves and big winter jacket.  

Jan, was good to catch up on all that has been happening and I've got everything crossed for you.

Polly, fab news on your embies and I hope you've got your feet up and relaxing.

AnneS, good news on the studio move and I hope you are doing ok.

Dawn, hope your scan goes well on Wednesday and you can get your tx started.

I'm ok, feeling knackered and as if I've put on a stone in 10 days.  No sign of AF but I guess I only stopped tablets on Friday but just panicing a bit as I'm due to start fsh drugs on Saturday.  Just out my comfort zone here as its a different protocol and not sure if its normal, if nothign has appeared by Thursday I'll give the clinic a call.  What did you all do about exercies during stimms, is the general rule to avoid it will stimming?

Anyway, knackered on accounts of 4 crank calls last night after 11pm which then left me panicing that they would call back so off to watch so tv and then bed.

Hello to everyone else and take care

Vonnie


----------



## Irishlady

Only got a sec to reply so have to make this quick  

Pumpkin, hope zoladex goes ok today  

Peanuts hope your scan goes well at ERI  

Silver great to hear from you and   this is your time

Polly hope you are doing ok on the dreaded 2ww  

Big hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## AnneS

Peanuts - good luck with you scan today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



C


----------



## owenl

Hi Everyone

Peanuts - hope your scan went well today

Polly - hope the 2ww is passing quickly and   this is your time

Silver - good to hear your news.  Hope the embie is snuggling in

Vonnie - hope it all goes well for you this time and that the 2ww is passing quickly

Pumpkin - how are you doing.  Have you started the Zoladex again?

Irish - how is the fitness regime going?  It sounds way too energetic for me although I'm missing my cycling to work at the moment

Anne - How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else that I've missed.

Well, I'm doing OK at the moment.  This 3ww is much worse than the 2ww.  Now getting a bit of nausea, suffering a bit from on and off stomach cramps and IBS has come back with a vengeance but the worst thing is the waking up with night sweats and need to go to the loo then I can't get back to sleep again.  It's a constant worry that things are going to go wrong but just trying to remain   Haven't had the extreme tiredness yet, but usually feel a bit exhausted when I get home from work and have a lie down then. First week down, two weeks to go to 7 week scan.


----------



## Peanuts

Hiya girlies

Just a quickie to let you know that I'm starting to stimm tomorrow!  Yeah, so glad after so long d/r!  

Got my folks arriving tomorrow so trying to clean the house and get everything ready!!

Take care and big hugs to everyone   
Dxx


----------



## Polly30

Hello everyone and thanks for the good luck vibes for this looooooong 2ww! I am doing ok, except have a horrible cold, the worst I've had in ages (I never get colds). I can't even symptom spot with it as TBH I had it literally from the day I came out of the hospital following EC, so I think it was just a combination of , well, everything. Anyway, I am gulping down loads of fluids and resting up - got out and about for a bit of fresh air and a look round the shops yesterday which lifted my spirits. Amazing what a bit of clothes shopping can do, lol!

Peanuts - yeh! Glad to hear yor scan went well and that's you started stimms - on wards and upwards!  

Hope everyone is doing ok - waves hello.

Well, once I get to tomorrow (Fri) that'll be us into the 1ww. It hasn't been too bad this week, but I suspect next week may be a different story. I wish  could say I feel different, but I don't think I do (other than the cold as mentioned). I am still a wee bit bloated and a tiny bit tender on my right hand side from the EC, but nothing much else. I had some very annoying pains, kind of like pulling stretching pains in my 'lady bits' the night before last, but again that is probabably just from EC and ET and all the prodding about!!

Anyway, thanks for your thoughts, will keep you posted.
Polly xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello-

Peanuts - Thats great you have moved on to stimms, hope those follies grow quickly and strongly.

Polly - Yes the 2nd week of the 2ww is worse - sorry !  But you are almost halfway through so thats great news.

Vonnie - Any sign of AF.  Hope you can get on to the next phase of treatment as planned.

Owenl - cant imagine how bad the 3ww is if its worse than the 2ww!  This whole IVF process seems to be about waiting and I dont think anyone who hasnt been through it would understand how hard waiting is!!

Well got my first zoladex yesterday - ouch!  Had a really bad headache yesterday which wouldnt lift but dont think that was necessarily the zoladex.  Still waiting to hear when the drainage of the cyst is going to take place.  Did some rough calculations and think I might end up having the 2nd week of the 2ww when I am on holiday.  Going away to West of Scotland with DH, my parents and my sister.  Not going to be the relaxing holiday we planned if it is the 2ww.  Guess I wont know till nearer the time as lots could and have already changed before then.  Hope everyone is well


----------



## vonnie15

Evening Ladies,

Hope you are all well.  

Peanut, good news about the stimms.  Fingers crossed its smooth sailing from here on in.

Polly, glad to hear you are taking it easy and not stressing out too much.  First week always flies in I think.

Pumpkin, ouch for the injection.  i've avoided them so far but I think i'd prefer injections to the nasal spray, it is vile!!

Jan, how u doing hunni. Thinking of you both for next week.  Fingers crossed.

Well AF turned up on Tuesday and I have Berry you were right it was horrendous.  I just wanted to go home it was so bad, calmed down now and now on this vile nasal spray.  Due to start stimms on Saturday but thw closer I get to d-day I start stressing about not getting the right result and why do I keep doing this to myself for a kick in the teeth.  Sorry for the down post but it must be the drugs.  On a positive note looks liek my Dr will sign me off for a week so feel a bit better about that.

Anyway, got dishes to do now so best go.  Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## Polly30

ladies, please please help if you have any insight/advice. As you know I had my ET on Monday, well today I am in a panic (4 days after transfer) as I am using the Crinone squirty cream/gel stuff each morning as instructed. It normally comes out (sorry TMI!) a bit white and clumpy - pretty gross, but the nurse said to expect this. But today I noticed it is slightly streaked/tinged with a tiny bit of blood making it look a bit pink?? Is this normal? I am so worried. I am def not bleeding or anything it is just the clumpiness that was a tiny bit pinky looking. Any help appreciated loads. xx


----------



## berry55

Polly- its totally normal. Dont worry about it. Its just prob old blood left form ur EC thats getting brought out from the crinone. U might find that the Crinone Gel will start to go a pinky/peachy colour too. Thats normal too, dont worry. xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Polly, I had the same thing too, a couple of days it was slightly pinky and then back to being white,  quite a few people seem to have it but doesnt mean anything one way or the other.  How is the 2ww going.  Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned  

Vonnie - Sorry you have been feeling down , sending you some    and some


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

wow, it's been really busy on here!

Peanuts now I really don't think you should smoke cigars when you are stimming, I'm sure the doctor didn't mention cigars as part of the treatment.   Great news that you are moving forward and very postive with all the immune stuff sorted-out. Are you very busy with the new job? Vibes for good follie growing       

Polly I just wanted to add that the gel can slightly irritate the cervix and cause slight bleeding so the gel can look pink. It's quite a common reaction to the gel. I hope you aren't going to crazy. Lots of positive vibes for you and your embies.      

Pumpkin I hope your headaches are going. I think that 4head thingy is good, the stick you apply to your head, a lady at work uses it and recommended it to me. Being on holiday on the second week of the 2ww sounds ideal to me, you will be busy doing things and chatting and won't have time to obsess. Where are you going?

Vonnie good news about the week off, nice doctor! Hope you are feeling a bit better today.   

Owen how are you feeling? I don't normally wish nausea on people, but I hope you are having a few pg symptoms so you can relax. On the other hand lots of people (me) don't have many early symptoms so don't worry too much either way. Hope you are well.  

Irish how is the fitness campaign? Hope you are out today enjoying the nice weather. 

Caroline hope you are well. That move sounds very promising if it took 8 months to organise, you must be very pleased.

Jan that best embie ever sounds extremely promising, all very cloak and dagger all this donor embryo business. How is your gluten-free diet going? Fingers crossed twice (ouch) for next week.

Macgirl how are you feeling, hope you are on the up and up.

My news is that I bought some OPKS on Ebay to see if ovulation was back to normal for next month's FET (if cycle is back to normal). I got a positive result on day 13 although I didn't follow the rules on the pack and did the test before 10am blah blah, so not conclusive, but had cramping on day 14 so I reckon ovulation is back to day 14 so I can guesstimate that next month it will be either the 18th or 19th of May so hopefully the clinic will be open when I need it to be. 
It's organising the time off work I find tricky, not quite knowing whether or not you will need a particular day doesn't make it very easy.


----------



## Polly30

Berry, Pumpkin, Marta, thaks so much for answering my panic question about the pink stuff! I was away but reasd your replies on my phone and it gave me great reassurance, thanks.
Well,6 sleeps to go! Feel a few shooting pains and twinges every now an again but to be honest I have had 'symptoms' (which obviously turned out not to be!!) so many times after nearly 4 years TTC that I know better than to read too much into the odd cramp. The 'pink stuff/streaking' seems to have stopped, was just a tiny bit that one day - probably not a sign one way or the other as you say.
I go from feeling super positive to completely doubtful - one extreme to the other , it is very hard isn't it. I really want this to work - feeble as it may sound reading what so many of you lovely ladies have endured, I don't feel I can/want to go through ICSI again. It is just so hard and impacts on us so much. I am tired of it.
Sorry a bit of a   post. xx


----------



## vonnie15

Evening Ladies,

What a fab day its been.  Just a quick visit from me as after soon advice.  Started my stimms today and whilst I know most exercise is out the window is it still okay to do resistance exercise like arm and leg weights?  Been tryinng to tone up and if I can do some exercise while stimming I'll feel a bit better

Hope everyone is well 

V


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Polly I'm glad  you have had your mind put at ease. This is a very hard process to go through and I think we all understand why you would feel another cycle was too much. However, that said you haven't reached test day yet so there's a lot still to play for. This is the very worst week, muc worse than week 1, but you can do it. Hope you have a nice sleep and a better day tomorrow.     

Vonnie how did it go today with the injections? Why is all exercise out of the window? I'm sure it would be fine to go for walks or relaxed bike rides if you felt up to it, help clear your head for one thing and keep your circulation nice and healthy. I do recommend lots of protein I tried to eat a couple of eggs or bean on toast for lunch everyday plus meat for dinner and a glass of milk. You can do protein shakes, but they don't taste the best. Sending you growth vibes for your follies and endometrium.


----------



## AnneS

Morning all,

just checking in after a busy, nice weekend.  Am a bit low as all my (younger) friends seem to be doing staff, active, sporty stuff and I just resolved that apart from a bit of boring gym stuff I am not going to start anything (training for marathon for example  ) as we are looking towards FET some time this summer. Also AF arrived, late so must see that my cycles sort themselves a bit.
Poo!  

Hope   you are all well ... Sorry no personals. off to work.

C


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Caroline I'm sorry you are feeling a bit low. It does sound good that you are doing 'boring' gym stuff, a lot to be said for that - showers on site, no car fumes, no dogs chasing you through the park, no rain/snow/puddles I could go on all day.  

I feel a bit bleh about another lady getting pg after two attempts, the first was a cp then a strong positive for attempt number two. It never ceases to amaze me how quickly some people get pg compared with others, staggering really. Oh well, no point dwelling, and I am happy for her, it is always a thrill to hear that it is actually possible to get pg at all, I forget sometimes.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone, just a quick post as about to go out to my Abs class!  Just started last week, decided I would use the 3 months or so waiting for round 2 to get as fit as I can.  Last week felt quite sore by Wednesday/Thursday so hoping today it wont be so bad!  Also found out today that my cyst drainage is not going to be a simple affair and will involve an overnight stay, nothing for me ever seems to be straightforward!    Hoping that the insurance will get sorted out otherwise it will be 2-3 months wait on the list and then even longer till I can start round 2.  Will hopefully hear one way or the other tomorrow.

Polly - Hope all is going well with you and you are managing to keep yourself occupied and not going completly round the twist symptom spotting!   Keeping you in my thoughts and   for good news when you test.

Marta - We are going to the West of Scotland on holiday, the reason I dont really want it to be during my 2ww is we are going with DH, my parents and my sister so if all doesnt work out well dont really want to spoil everyones holiday.  I know what it was like everytime I went to the loo in the last 2ww , DH would ask "everything ok!"  dont really want the whole family looking at me wondering if all is ok!!  Anyway we shall see at the rate things are going I will be lucky if we get treatment this year!  So is it next month you will be doing FET?  When its natural FET do you take any meds or do they just go straight into doing ET,  I know nothing about FET at all, as have no frosties so never found out about it.  

Hi to everyone else, must go and get myself ready


----------



## Polly30

Hi everyone,
not too much to update from this end...just waiting! 4 sleeps to go. Thanks for thinking of me Pumpkin and Marta - I need all the good vibes going!  
Not a lot I could attribute to symptoms as such...so hard to know isn't it. I have had some lower back pain (TMI but it feels a bit like how you would feel if you thought you were going to have an upset tummy/diaroeha (sp) And a few little cramps now and again, but again that could be anything. I'll just have to wait and see. I guess from what I've read here and on line generally some people do indeed get their BFP even with having had very little symptoms. DH and I want this so much. I keep trying to keep positive.
Thanks again for your good wishes.
Polly xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

How is everyone.  Polly, not long now, hve you stayed away from temptation and the pee sticks?

Pumpkin,   hope your cyst sorted and your abs wasn't to bad.

Anne, hope work wasn't too bad.  

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm not very good at the moment.  Struggling with a headache and feeling exhusted as not been sleeping at all well since I started on the stimms.  don't know if I'm stressing out over tx but I can't see straight when looking at a pc which isn't good since thats what I do most of the day.  Plus missing my daily run which is depressing me as I feel like a bloater.  Tummy is also feeling heavy, would like to think its all the eggs beign produced but my track reacord isn;t great so must be something else anyeay have  a scan on Wednesday so I'll see what they say then.

Hello to everyone else just heading to bed soon but will be back tomorrow to see how you all are.

Vonnie


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Vonnie I hope you feel a bit better today, stims are hard work, or I found them so. Have you had any acupuncture? I found one of the major benefits of acupuncture was the way it helped me cope with the symptoms of the IVF drugs. It certainly helped with my energy levels and nausea. Are you having plenty of protein to make those eggs? Not long to go now and good luck for tomorrow.    

Polly you sound more cheery now and well done for not testing and sending yourself into a lather.      

Pumpkin you sound fed-up and I'm not surprised! What a complete pain about having an overnight stay for the cyst op, better safe than sorry though. Is there anything you would do this time that you didn't the last time.
I think your fitness plans sound very good. I have started the 'Couch to 5K' plan again (you can google it) where you start doing little runs and build up. Second run today. Let me know what are you doing and I will 'spot' you (as the say in the weight lifting world)
Re the FET I will get progesterone to support the embies after transfer, but nothing before, just scans and blood tests to make sure everything is happening at the right time.
You will get there in the end sweetie.        

Nice day, off for my run in a minute [running emoticon]


----------



## Irishlady

Sorry for long silence  

Polly not long to go now and you are doing really well  

Pumpkin sorry to read your post and hope you get the insurance sorted for your op. The waiting is so difficult but you will get there  

Marta enjoy your run   today!!

Vonnie hope you are feeling a bit better and your scan tomorrow shows your follies are doing well  

Well, I did my bike ride on Sunday   !! I really enjoyed it and think I need to enter another one to keep the momentum going!! Did 60miles, well actually 61.5 not sure where the extra 1.5miles came from in 4hrs 50mins so feeling well chuffed!! It was down in Lancaster so the 3hr drive home afterwards was a killer. We had to keep stopping to do stretches in service station car parks   !! Work was a real struggle yesterday but feel a bit more like my usual self today.

Big   to you all xx


----------



## Polly30

Hello ladies
Well, 3 more sleeps til the Big Test day for me. Struggling a fair bit it has te be said. Keep trying to push negative thoughts aside but they creep back. I just wish I had some symptoms and then maybe I would feel more reassured and positive. I read online about people having nausea and being sick in the mornings, even at this early stage, severe cramps, aversions to foods...I don't really have any of those things, just the odd dull back pain or twinge, but nothing I would really point out as hugely different.  

Oh well, Friday we will know anyway. I have no desire to POAS before then, couldn't face the idea of a false positive and getting my hopes up. I wouldn't believe it either way til I heard from a blood test so I know there's no point in testing early. Gosh I am a right barrel of laughs today!

Irish, Marta, Vonnie - thanks for the encouragement and thoughts  

Vonnie - sorry to hear you are struggling with stimms - I really hope your scan shows good things tomorrow. 



Hugs, Polly xx


----------



## owenl

Polly - sending you    for Friday.  Try not to read into the symptoms - I didn't really have any different symptoms 3rd time round except for one hot sweat about 10dpo.  Hope you will be joining me in the 3ww for 7week scan - believe me I'm just as paranoid about this as the 2ww and it's dragging.

Irish - well done on the cycle run - that would kill me.  I'm missing my short spells on the bike cycling to work, having to rely on public transport and occassional use of the car.

Pumpkin - sorry to hear you are feeling down.  Your time will come, just look at me, I never thought I'd get here.

Well I'm doing OK, extremely tired, have been having cramps since 10dpo which haven't calmed down yet and are a constant worry that AF is on her way but touch wood so far I think things are still OK.  I read on the internet that if you suffer from IBS it can get worse when pregnant so I think this is what's happening with me.  I have a little nausea every day, sore (.) (.)s, feel more out of breath than normal so keeping to short walks but other than that coping - another week till 7 weeks scan on Wed 5th May.  Got a meeting with my Manager at WGH tonight to discuss options re coming off my once a month night shift as just too tired for that at the moment.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Irish wow at the 61.5 miles (don't forget the .5, I bet that was the hardest) you must look like an athlete now. 

Owen it's good to hear your progress. I hope you don't feel too nauseous. Hope it goes well with your manager, we don't want you slumped over your desk sound asleep do we.  

Polly I completely agree about getting the blood test. I do admit to doing a sneaky test the day before so that I wouldn't feel too upset if it was negative. I can't remember whether it was OTD though. I don't know if you are on the 2WW boards, but there were quite a few upsets about early testing being negative/positive and the worry afterwards.

Well did the run and feel OK. I have been stuffing my face since starting the running and doing some pressup type things, so I'm upping my protein just in case that's what is causing the hunger. I'm on CD 19 today so only another 8 or 9 days until I can start FET all being well.


----------



## AnneS

Hi all,

another short one from me: pulled myself together and went on a wee run with Dh yesterday. Yoga today and another run planned for tomorrow - well, we see ...  
I am not coping that well with my work, am too distracted and have that move to organise. But got myself a new work phone and a new 'me' phone!! With all the stuff that one needs nowadays - internet, touch screen, the lot! You can even use it for phone calls, woudl you believe it!

Am reading up and thinking of you all.

Martakeithy - please keep us/me updated on your FET, am most interested for obvious reason and still not decided what we would do - medicated or not.  

Take care everyone!  

P.S. This is me running:


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

How is everyone.  So jealous of all the healthy people here at the mo, I feel so desperate to go running but can't as on the stimms and I've had to put my slouch jeans on and they are feeling so tight its making me depressed that none of my clothes fit me at the moment.  

Still feeling shattered and just want to sleep but not sure if its the drugs, not sleeping or my tyhroid thats making me feel this, also starting to wonder is it all worth it anymore?  Guess still a bit down!  martha, currently trying to drink a pint of skimmed milk everyday and have at leat 10g of protein for with my meals, little wonder I feel fat!!

Anyway, Polly not long now, finger crossed for you.

jan, hope you are ok, thinking of you and finger crossed as well

Peanut, how are you getting on with the stimms?

Vonnie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vonnie - Sending you lots of       and    to cheer you up.  yes its all worth it and dont worry about not exercising and feeling fat, good practice for pregnancy    

AnneS - Well done on the running, hope you get all the work things organised

Irishlady - Well done on the cycling, hope you are not too sore.

Marta - Good luck with the running

Polly - Dont worry about lack of symptoms, I would see it as a good sign, most women dont know they are pregnant till much later on.

Owenl - Hope you are doing ok and the 3ww passes quickly  

Peanuts - How are you doing

Hi to everyone else 

Well not much to report here.  AF is being a nightmare this month, I think mainly because of the zoladex, it took ages to start and now is going with avengance, lots of clots (sorry TMI!) only good thing is after this month, no more AF for a while (hopefully a long while if all goes well )  Sounds like the op might be covered but they just need to get more info from the Dr first before making their decision.


----------



## silver6

Hi folks
Just wanted to let you know that I had a positive pee stick the other day . I am terrified - this is the 7th (yes, *7th*) time we've been in this position, so we know that there is almost certainly not a happy ending here - the last time was 3.5 years ago. I have a blood test organised tomorrow - and that's usually been the beginning of the end - we've always had low HCG levels from the beginning. To make things worse, there's someone at work who I've been convinced is pg and she has a suspiciously long appointment in the diary tomorrow, so I'm bracing myself for a repeat performance of my last IVF, when my BFN came on the same day my work friend announced she was pg. You can imagine what happens, in a staff of 50 odd women (the vast majority of whom are mothers), when someone announces a pg .
Anyhow - Polly, to give you some encouragement, I have been having cramps since 10dpo (or equivalent for a DE cycle) and my IBS is playing up too - and I know these are things that happen in successful pgs as well as my own rather dismal ones, so am hoping for good news for you on Friday . My best friend had cramps in both her pgs and I was just reading a treatment diary of a girl who's 1o wks pg now and has IBS and it's acting up. 
I'll post on here tomorrow to let you know what happens. Sorry about no personals at the moment - I'm in denial and avoidance just now  - but love and all the best to all of you.
Jan xx


----------



## berry55

silver-     let hope this it is for you hun! will b thinking of you xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Jan - Sending you lots of    and    for some good news for you


----------



## vonnie15

Jan,    for you tomorrow.

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for ages, been busy with my parents across and work!

Jan - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that your embie is snuggling in for the long term     I know how hard it is hun, but please try to keep positive tomorrow, let us know how you get on               

Vonnie - well done on starting on stimms!  I know what its like, have been in my tracksuit bottoms on the sofa!  Have been having some gentle walks with the dog, but not mch else, but think gentle weights should be ok, but don't overdo it.      

Pumpkin - hope your AF has calmed down hun, and the zolly is doing its thing.  Hope you get the appt for the cyst drainage sorted soon   

AnneS - well done you on the exercising - very impressed by the running!  I'm sure you son't look like that!    Sorry your so distracted, but really hope that you can get yourself organised and start to get excited about moving and starting a new adventure    

Polly - only 3 more sleeps petal, I hope your coping ok    Its so hard the closer you get, but please try to distract yourself with some other nice things in the next few days    Wishing you lots of luck for Friday      

Marta - well done you too on the running!  Hoping that AF is back to normal and you can get sorted out with FET soon, keep positive hun      

Irishlady - wow, I'm so impressed by your cycle - cograts - I think it would take me 4 days to cycle that length!    Keep up the good work  

Owen - glad you're holding up onyour 3ww - when's scan date?  Hope you can get your work sorted out, what a nice manager you have.  Hope the IBS settles down soon   

As for me - was in for scan today and stimms seem to be doing they're job, have got 4 or 5 juicey follies on each side and lining is gettinf there!  Back on Friday to check again.  Getting really tired and bloated!  Oops battery is going on laptop!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Oh Vonnie, poor you! I know how you feel, the stimming always makes me very bloated and I too do not fit into my normal clothes. Try walking and cycling, swimming maybe? You should be ok with some gentle exercise. I can understand that you are frustrated. I really resent that I put on so much weight over the last two years - and for what?? But you know it is mainly the hormones and your follies that make you bloated, you are probably not putting real weight on. Your digestion also might go funny, so more bloating from that probably.
Hope it all goes well and will be worth it in the end. Wishing you the best of luck!!

Just spotted peanuts' post - hi there!! Good to hear your stimming is working!

Sorry for not more personals. Take care everyone!

 C


----------



## AnneS

Hi again,

not sure what is happening but I could only see Vonnie's last post and so answered that and then saw Peanuts posting, but when I sent my reply, suddenly another page of posts appeared. Am not ignoring you guys! But got to get back to work for now. So sorry!

c


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Jan belated good luck. I hope hope hope that your first class beautiful embie is nicely at home.        

Vonnie the protein thing is hard isn't it! I was sick of the sight of meat and eggs by the time I finished two IVFs back to back. Have you tried nesquik in your milk? Not long to go now though.


----------



## silver6

I've never done this before and I may never get to do it again and it may still all go horribly wrong at any point, but for today I am posting that I have a !!! My HCG level is 120! According to my research with Dr Google, 60 is average for 15dpo, so that would be a good positive. Going back on Friday to have the levels checked for doubling, so still not relaxing (ha - like that would happen at any point).

I just want to say to all my long-haul buddies (particularly Dawn, AnneS and Flash, Kat and Doodler if they still read the thread) on here that I know that this post will bring very mixed feelings and there's a bit of me that didn't want to post this and cause the sadness that pg announcements cause. All I can say is that I still feel like one of you and can't imagine this working out. I won't post details on here, because I know how hard it is, but I'll lurk and put up the odd update and you know I'll be straight back if and when it all falls apart, as I'm painfully aware it might.

Polly - lots of luck for Friday! All I can say is that you have the same symptoms as me  .

Dawn - Am thinking about you lots and really   that this cycle brings you good news and a lovely stickie bean. Will stay in touch with you by text and PM IF YOU WANT TOO  .

AnneS - Good luck with your move and with thoughts of what happens next - like with Dawn, I'd love to hear how you are doing but know that it might be hard just now - will leave it up to you. 

I feel foolish typing a lot of this as I am terribly aware that I may be back on here on Friday telling you all that it's over already  . But I don't want to upset anyone    . Feeling weepy now  .

Lots of love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55

silver- Congratulations hunny!!! You so so soooooo deserve this!! I hope that u have a very happy and healthy nxt 8 months!!! lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Polly30

YAY! Silver that is such lovely news - delighted for you! And so deserved by the sounds of all you have been through. Huge congratulations.

Well ladies, 2 more sleeps. AAAAaaaaaaaaaaarrrrgggghhhhhh! Really doing my head in now - felt like AF was about to arrive this morning and most of today was on 'knicker watch'. No AF so far thankfully and praying it stays away. Had a major hot flash this morning, was literaly sweating, weird, although I am sure I usually feel a bit like that pre-AF. It messes with your mind this 2ww, that's for sure.

Thanks for all the well wishes and support girls. Just tomorrow to go - blood test Fri a.m.
Polly xx


----------



## silver6

Sorry - have edited my post - the message about Friday and symptoms was for you Polly  !
Jan x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Jan - Thats fab news, but totally understand you wanting to be cautious.   that Friday brings more reassuring news for you  

Polly - Not long to go now, hang in there 

Peanuts - Thats great your follies are growing.  Hoping they grow lots more by the next scan  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## owenl

Polly - the hot flash sounds positive - I had one of those 4 days before OTD and got my BFP.   Really hoping this is your time.

Silver - contratulations on your BFP.  Hope it all works out for you.  I know how you feel about things going wrong.  I have been paranoid since I got my BFP partly due to this being my last chance at IVF and wih a record of a previous miscarriage at 11 weeks back in 2002.  The last 3 days, I've been more paranoid than usual as getting mild cramps and what I hope is only brown and pink spotting but now feels life AF is on her way.    it's all in my imagination and that I'll get to 7 week scan on Wed 5th with no "red" blood.

Peanuts - hoping the stimms are going OK

Not posting on here much because I know how difficult it is for you all but am still lurking and hope you won't mind me posting the occassional update.


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Everyone,

Jan, fab news.  So happy for you both and wiching you a stress free 8 months.  Completely understand why you are cautious and hope its good news on Friday.

Dawn, good news on your follies.  Sound as if they are doing great.

Polly, not long, finger crossed for you

As for me I'm a bit down after my scan and bloods. Wasn't expecting a miracle but just concerned that my bloods are low.  Was looking back at my notes from before and I know I can't compare the two but I am way behind although I am behind in days as well.  We did see 3 follies that was measurable and perhaps another 4 that were on the small side.  My lining was looking good so not stressing about that but more worrying that I won't get to ec.  Nurse was going on about slow and steady but really need to get a hell of a growth spurt on between now and Monday.  I still feel bloated and uncomfy somtimes but must be mind over matter.

Sorry for the me post but needed to get it off my chest as Dh just keeps on saying 'stop stressing'

Hope eveyone one else is well


----------



## Ebony2005

Hi there
Hope you dont mind me posting on here - still keep up with where everyone is but just dont post.  

Jan - Just wanted to send you all my love - have followed you for a number of years now as you probably know and am so happy to hear it was a good positive today.  

Sending you lots and lots of love for a healthy pregnancy.

Big hugs to everyone else.

Love Hannahxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vonnie - Sending you lots of    and some    to cheer those follies on to keeping growing 

Owenl - Please keep posting because we do want to know how you are doing, I think its sad when people disappear and you dont hear how they are doing.   that all goes well for your scan and the time passes quickly.  Does the 3ww seem so much longer than the 2ww?


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Jan OMG that is such fantastic news. I can imagine you are still stressing about things, especially with the sad times in the past, but this is the first time for donor eggs so I reckon that's a new start. I hope this is the one for you, you deserve it. PS Are you still following the special diet, was it Napiers? PPS Please stay though and post the odd time, I love to hear how my fellow AC people are doing we all deserve medals and triplets, well medals anyway.   

Owen please don't go, as for Jan we need to hear how you guys are doing, it helps to know that others have been successful, you are inspiring others with your success. How is your husband, is he still in shock? 

Polly you are an iron woman not testing, good for you. It sounds good though. I'm starting to think Spring IVF is the way to go, everyone is super-fertile at the moment. 

Vonnie I have a few internet friends who have had less inspiring cycles second time around, with fewer follies and lower grades embies, but the seemingly 'weaker' cycle was the successful cycle. You just can't tell, it's a bit of a lottery. You have everything still to play for.   

Peanuts good work on the follie growing, not long now. It's so lovely to take that last injection and have a day off. 

Not much to report, but third run tomorrow. I'm doing the 'Couch to 5K' here http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml if anybody else fancies it.

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## minihaha72

ladies, firstly i am so sorry for my absence, i will be spending the next few days reading  posts and  catching up with how everyone is doing. I had to reset my FF log in information as i had forgotten my password and i don't want to do this from work pc and also was changing internet provider for my home connection...enuff said..i am sure you have experienced similar disruptions when changing network provider.

We are starting treatment in May, i have been having regular weigh ins with the nurses at ERI and i have blitzed my target weight by 3 kgs..i have lost 3 stone in total,and just wanted to say thanks especially to pumpkin who motivated me when i was at my lowest when i thought about the weight i had to lose -thanks hun x  Somehow, i have managed to do it and have totally surprised myself.

Best wishes to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Marta ... That actually looks 'do-able'!!!


----------



## Polly30

well ladies, 1 day to go...less than 24 hours in fact. Praying AF stays away - still feels physically like it is on its way. I am all over the place - yesterday I reversed into a van (no damage, but still) and then cut someone up at a junction, and earler in the week I sliced my finger so bad cutting veg I had to call NHS24...aarrrrggh! Thanks for your support so far, will update tomorrow after we get blood test results. Polly xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi there,

my it has been busy here ...  

Jan - I am SO pleased for you - HUGE congratulations. Thanks for your concern about impact on others, somehow I find it easier to hear about BFPs here. Everyone here deserves them. And I agree it is inspiring. I hope you have a good scna tomorrow and will be thinking of you!  

Polly - all the best to you hun for tomorrow.     Sounds like you are plenty distracted, could be pregnancy hormones ...   

Mini - good to have you back - isn't all this technology a night mare?? Huge congratulations on yoru weight loss that is simply amazing! I am trying to loose some weight at the moment and it is not shifting  . How long (weeks??) until you started noticing it coming off?

Marta - wow, thanks for the link. I did two runs this week, one was 25 minutes, one was 20 minutes and I went back to my beloved yoga, so feeling quite smug but it makes me so much more hungry that I wonder whether I will manage to loose weight? 

Peanuts - how are the follies?? Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned, feet up lady!!  

Owenl - please stay in touch. I can understand that you feel just as nervous for the 3WW, it does not change much, does it? Sendin you lots of sticky vibes and fairy dust for a happy 8 months.  

Pumpkin - how you doing? Any update from your insurance? Will they cough up??  

Vonnie - it is so hard to stay positive and not be downhearted if you compare to previous treatments. DH is probably just worried about you, but maybe tell him to shut up (in a nice way  ). Not helpful to be told not to stress, when you already are. Try doing something nice for yourself, retail therapy, phone a friend, do something you think you have no time for, but do it anyway. Hope you will have a nice weekend.  

Irish - any plans for another mad cycle?  

Berry - hello there  . How is your immune treatment going? Are you finished with it? Take care!

Hope I have not missed anyone. Looking forward to the weekend. have to send Dh into the attic as we have wasps coming into teh kitchen and disrupting my breakfast  . Cannot have that!!

X C


----------



## berry55

Hi AnneS,

I'm doing ok thanks. How r u doing. I was going too meet u up on friday with peanuts but i had 2 say no as i think i'm going to be going to GCRM (fingers crossed if the witch turns up!!!!! but i'm starting to think she wont show!!- so u might see me!  ) As for the whole immune stuff, i'm finnished with tx i have been trying to have retests done for the past 2 weeks but 1st week that bloody ash cloud appeard which ment my bloods couldnt get to america, 2nd week i had the bloods done and then yesterday i  got a phone call from GP plus telling me that the bloods have not reached America on time due to the bloody courier company and packaging... i still dont know the story... but its all a nightmare. So i'm due 2 have them taken again on monday (3rd time lucky lets hope) same time as peanuts! I have been doing all the immune stuff at the same time as Peanuts- we have been to Athens twice together. - i bet ur sorry u asked how it was going now! lol xxxx

Polly- lots and lot and lots of luck for you tomorrow!!! I hope that this is your time hun xxxx


----------



## AnneS

Hi Berry,

in that case I hope I do NOT see you tomorrow because that means you were able to go to Glasgow and start  .
Though it would be nice to meet you one day ...  

All the best!! Hope all that waiting and the stress about sending blood test through the ash cloud ...  is working for you!

Take care!!  

C


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Polly you made me wince with the finger cutting story.    Poor you. I hope it is pg hormones making you into a crazy traffic lady. I'm always like that!     One more day, one more day, one more day!!!     

Ceri it isn't bad that programme, mind you I have started it about three times and never made it to the 5k bit.   Hopefully I will get a bit further this time. You don't even need to go outside on the mean streets with it, you can run up and down the path in the garden, one girl I know ran up and down her (large) sitting room.

Caroline yoga that's really good, do you do it at home or classes or both? Be careful with the wasps! Can the council remove them?

Berry, you have lost me with all your technical knowledge, you are doing well keeping on top of everything. How was Athens last time? There were quite a few marches on TV because of the economic crisis over there. I might get in your suitcase next time you go, really fancy a trip to Greece. Do you have time to do much when you are there, or is it business only? Hope the next blood makes it there and you can push on.

Mini amazing weight loss! Well done, you must be very proud of yourself for doing so well! Are you waiting for AF to start for treatment?

My news is run number three - tick! I'm boiling though, it's speeding up my metabolism. Just the thought of being pg during Summer is making me feel over-heated.   CD 21, 7 days until AF I hope.


----------



## berry55

Marta- i am really hoping that i dont need to go bck to Athens- unless its for a holiday filled with lots of sun and food. Athens was ok last time, i dont really get much time to look around as we arrive late then we r tired from the traveling - wake up and time for injections- then i have a big bandage on so i dont want to go anywhere then nxt morning its time to go. The 1st time we went we got caught up iin the BIG greek strike- had 2 pay extra £1000 for tickets(still waiting on insurance), 2nd time we went it was the BA strike had to pay extra £500! Then on my retests this bloody ash cloud!!! honestly i am soooooooooo sooooooooooooo fed up.... its actually a joke now. I have no more fight in me anymore.... i am starting to feel really really defeated.   and i dont like it....  

Also waiting on AF so i can start stims..... my af has awlays been on time... my whole life.... the past 2 months its went all funny!!! i dont get it! I'm getting soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo peeeed off!!! can you tell!? lol

xxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

My goodness its been busy on here today 

Minihaha - Great to have you back and fantastic news on the weight loss     Thanks for the lovely comment too!  Thats great you are starting next month, how are you feeling about it all? 

Polly - Good luck for tomorrow    Will be looking out for your good news  

Quick hello to everyone else   No update from me yet but hoping to hear next week, I think the insurance will say yes but they needed the clinic to send more info, and we needed to send authorisation letters that they could release that info so hopefully that was all done yesterday and they will get back to us on Tuesday.  Was so excited I realised that its the bank holiday weekend and I am off on Monday (although poor DH is working!)  Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend, hope its going to be sunny


----------



## owenl

Polly - good luck for tommorrow.  Hope you get that BFP.  It all sounds promising.

Berry - hope you get to start stimms soon.  It's probably just all the stress with the ash cloud hassle that's holding back AF.

Marta - my DH must still be in shock.  He is being great with doing the housework and making the tea etc but is finding it difficult still to talk about things.  I am still scared of miscarriage but he just keeps saying everything will be fine.

Pumpkin - for me the 3ww has been the longest of my life.  I've had cramps similar to AF ones since I got my BFP which is a constant threat of miscarriage for me.  the last few days I've been even more paranoid as been having brown spotting every day and a little pink yesterday which was worrying but touch wood no red blood yet.   embie(s) are just settling in for the 8 months and that I'll see a hearbeat next Wednesday.

good to know that it's still OK to post on here.  Will keep you all updated on how things go as miss talking to the Edinburgh girls.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Busy chatting!!   

Silver - Congratulations petal, so pleased for you        I know what its like to be cautious, but try to enjoy each day at a time.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed that tests going in the right direction.  Please keep in touch, on the thread, by text or PM, really want to know how you're getting on!

Polly - wishing you lots of luck for OTD tomorrow, hope you're able to sleep tonight       

Berry - its all going to be worth it hun - thats what I'm keeping telling myself!!   Hopefully catch up with you next week for retests. 

AnneS - very impressed by your running and yoga    Missed my Tai CHi class tonight, feeling like I could have done with the stress relief!

OwneL - I hope you're taking it easy hun, no strenuous exercise, lifting, etc.  Its so hard not to worry, especially with the experience of a loss, but you need to be putting you and bubba first.  Take care of yourself    and please let us know how you're doing  

Marta - roll on A/F, you're doing all the right things getting ready for FET    Having visions of you running up and down your path! 

Mini - wow, well done you on the weight loss, thats great!  You should be very proud of yourself        Any tips for the rest of us?  Lots of luck for your treatment, let us know how you're getting on     

Vonnie - oh hun, sorry your having a down day, but think your nurse is right, slowly slowly catchy monkey!  My worst cycle gave me the best results, so try to keep your hopes up.  Have you tried lying on the sofa with a warm (not hot) hot water bottle on your tummy - can help to bring blood to your follies and lining.  Thats what I'm doing at the minute!   Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you        When do you think EC will be?  

Pumpkin - hoping that you here about your cyst draining soon    Big hugs 

AFM - at ERI for another scan tomorrow to see how things are going.  Usually a bit slower with Menopur, so will see whats happening.  Will let you know.

Sending you all a big hug  
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts

Owenl - just seen your post.  Think you should give the clinic a call in the morning to see what they recommend, but I think they'd tell you to have best rest and take it easy!    Hoping things are just settling in hun.

Sending you big hugs     and         
Dxx


----------



## Flash41

Jan - Just to say HI and a big fat (as i hope you will be in 3-4 months  ) congrats on a long awaited and deserved BFP. Haven't looked on for a while but what a sensitive post and please enjoy this special time 

All - Hope everyone is taking care of themselves; as i said not been on since last year but I've just been promoted so that's keeping me out of mischief but thoughts never far from what do we and DH do now?

For all at a crucial time on the journey   for you for the next days/weeks. We're off to Spain tomorrow but afterwards will look in again to hear your news  

Hxx


----------



## silver6

Thank you everyone!! I feel quite emotional reading all the posts and will reply in more detail after tomorrow's results (once I've settled in at my MIL's for the weekend!!). Just wanted to wish Polly all the best for tomorrow     - I'm still having cramps and my tummy is NOT happy (having my typical IBS symptoms - let's just say that although I'm nauseous in the evenings, what's coming out is not coming out of my mouth  !). Really hope it's good news for you tomorrow!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## owenl

Just to let you all know, I'm feeling a bit better today. after 3 days of solid cramping and spotting I woke up cramp free, was promptly sick (strange how these things which should make us feel awful make us feel better), but taking it as a good sign.  Haven't phoned RIE but did take yesterday off work as flexi and slept/rested all day so obviously did the trick.  thanfully my Line Manager knows about me being prg so is happy to be flexible when I need days off. Going to work for a few hours today instead.

Anyone doing anything nice for the public holiday weekend?  I'm meeting a friend in town tommorrow for lunch, Sunday my parents are coming up - we have recently had an extension built on the house and the garden needs re-pathed so Dad and DH will be working Sunday/Monday on this.  Mum and me might go and do a little therapy shopping.  Sunday evening taking my parents to Toby for a meal (belated birthday present for Dad).

Anyway, have a good weekend everyone and will probably post again after my scan on Wednesday.


----------



## berry55

Lots and lots of luck today polly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Sorry for being such a rubbish poster    

Jan massive congratulations     So pleased for you and dh!!! Please keep posting and keep us updated on your news  

Polly all the best for today, thinking of you   

Owenl glad to hear you feeling more relaxed, a rest day can work wonders - take it easy  

Dashing to a meeting now, will be glad when this week is over as it has been mad - took my mum to the airport at 6.10 this morning  

Lots of love and hugs to you all     

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
just on checking to see if there is any news yet....

Owen that's great news about the sickness (if you know what I mean   ) That's what I call a symptom. Bless your DH for taking care of you, he probably is a bit dazed.

Berry what a nightmare time you have been having, no wonder you are feeling a bit deflated. You sound as if you have kept your sense of humour though. I hope you get a chance to go to Greece for a nice holiday after your successful treatment. Any sign of AF? 

Irish you're making me feel tired.


----------



## silver6

Hi folks - was hoping to get some news of Polly just before we hit the road - hope she's OK  !

I got an unexpectedly early call to say that our levels have gone up to 340 today - so they've MORE than doubled. As I texted to Dawn, I am temporarily ecstatic, but normal state of paranoia will be resumed in about 10 minutes !

Am off to collect some clexane on the way up north and have to increase my aspirin - now I'm worrying all that blood thinner will _cause_ and not _stop_ a miscarriage. Oh - there you are - normal me is back .

Polly - thinking of you!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

I'm back again to hear the news. Hooked I am!  

Jan that's amazing news. Very happy for you, this is all so exciting. Hope your tummy calms down a bit though.

Polly hope all is well.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, just checking in for news.

Polly - Hope all is ok  

Silver - Thats great news, hope you can start to enjoy it, between the stressing!


----------



## Polly30

BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Thanks so much lovelies for all your kind messages and sorry it has taken me all day to post - been quite a day! I am pregnant!!!!!! I have longed for 4 long years to say that sentence and I am over the moon. I never knew it was possible to feel this happy - and grateful. Prayers have been answered. 

We went for the blood test today but results took a while coming back - delay was sooo hard. Then I phoned (3rd time!) and the lovely nurse literally squealed ''It's really good news!!!!!''. I just broke down and cried my heart out with joy and relief. DH is so happy too.

I know how hard it can be to read BFP posts - I have read many of them and had so so many friends and family announce their happy news over the years. But all I can say is I hope the story of a low AMH girl, with male factor and given a 15% chance - now posting a BFP will give some hope to others.

I know it is very early days , so I pray this will be a good sticky wee bean/beans. My HCG was well over 250, so I think that is good.

Thanks for all the love and support - hope it's ok if I stick around a wee bit.

Polly xx


----------



## Irishlady

Congratulations Polly and to your dh as well              

This board is having a great run of BFPs.....pray it continues!!

Of course you can stick around !!!

xx


----------



## silver6

Yay !!! Well done!! And can I be the first to say that with a nice big HCG level like that (14dpo?) there just might be two in there . Enjoy it!
Love,
jan xx


----------



## Ebony2005

Hey there - hope you dont mind me jumping on here (again!!) - just wanted to say to Polly CONGRATULATIONS!!  so happy for you.  
Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy xx

Hannah


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Polly - Yeah       so happy for you , was worried when you hadnt posted.  Sending you   for a sticky beans or beanies.


----------



## berry55

polly- yeyeyeyeyeyeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy congratulations hun!!!!! xxxx


----------



## JSparrow

Polly - big congrats!!!  Told you a low AMH is not the end of the world!!!!!  x


----------



## mazv

Warning: Lurker alert     

Had to pop in to say a massive congrats to Jan  So thrilled for you that levels looking good, masses of      and got everything crossed for you for the next 8 months 

Great news for you too Polly, congratulations 

Wishing all the very best to the ERI girls     (plus some follie growing vibes for Dawn too   )

Love
Maz (an old ERI thread FF) xxx


----------



## minihaha72

AnneS said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Mini - good to have you back - isn't all this technology a night mare?? Huge congratulations on yoru weight loss that is simply amazing! I am trying to loose some weight at the moment and it is not shifting . How long (weeks??) until you started noticing it coming off?


hiya and thanks for congratulating me on the weight loss. I had masses to lose - 2 and a half stone to reach my target to be allowed treatment but by some miracle i have managed to shed 3 stone since sept 09 - the first stone was the hardest if im honest and the next 2 were relatively easy....for me exercise has been the key..keeps my stress levels down and combined with healthy eating really did help. For me its been portion control and no snacking between meals. Some weeks i lost nothing which made me stress and then i realised the more i stressed the more my body retained weight. The last 6 weeks i didnt even weigh myself as i knew if the weight wasn't shifting i would just stress. I couldnt believe it when emma weighed me on monday and i was 3kg lighter than target weight. I did lots of walking too and i didnt stop enjoying the foods i liked..just in moderation and more exercise and if i had a bad day and fell off the food wagon then i didnt beat myself up about it, i just made up for it with exercise. I love my food, always have done and no way could i have done any faddy diets, i love my carbs !!! Another wee thing i also made sure i did was have porridge for breakfast and drank loads of water throughout the day, soup for lunch most days and then a normal meal in the evening..just lesser portions than i would have eaten before. And i had to avoid crisps at all costs as that is really my downfall 
The hardest bit now is maintaining my weight, this is where i have always failed before...but i am determined this time !!

best wishes xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minihaha72

Hi Polly, i just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS !!! lovely news xxxxxxxx     

Best wishes for a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minihaha72

silver6 said:


> Hi folks - was hoping to get some news of Polly just before we hit the road - hope she's OK  !
> 
> I got an unexpectedly early call to say that our levels have gone up to 340 today - so they've MORE than doubled. As I texted to Dawn, I am temporarily ecstatic, but normal state of paranoia will be resumed in about 10 minutes !
> 
> Am off to collect some clexane on the way up north and have to increase my aspirin - now I'm worrying all that blood thinner will _cause_ and not _stop_ a miscarriage. Oh - there you are - normal me is back .
> 
> Polly - thinking of you!
> 
> Love
> Jan xx


Congratulations on the call re your levels doubling...sounds like all is going very very well . Wishing you all the very best xxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all

Polleee, you are a sly one, keeping us on waiting. I was on and off here all day. I thought 'Jan's doing well' that's good, now where's that Polly?'   
Lovely news, I can imagine how emotional you are feeling, I bet it hasn't sunk in yet. Well done to you and your DH and to your tough little embies.            

Mini that sounds like great advice. I wish I could reduce my portions. My problem is no food memory, I have a cake then I forget I had one and I think it's OK to have a biscuit. Doh! I reckon exercise is the key, and it's good for your mental health as well.


----------



## minihaha72

thanks for everyone congratulating me on losing the weight..i really am sorry i have been awol due to technology !!!!! xxx  We are waiting for the arrival of AF..which is imminent i think..and then i will call the clinic and take it from there......been told that icsi is our treatment option as dh has had quite a decline in his sample (his last one was 2 years ago) motility and count are still fine but issues in that morphology has dropped from 16% to 6%   

as my 38th birthday is in july, we will only manage one nhs funded attempt. Dr Raj has suggested long protocol preferable for me..not sure what this really means as he talks so blooming fast !!, we have previously been seen by Dr Thong, but i have to say i preferred Dr Raj's bedside manner so to speak, not a criticism of Dr T, just that i found Dr R more endearing but as DH said, being endearing is not their job !!   .  Had a scan on monday and they said ovaries very accessible and all looked good...small fibroid has disappeared.  I felt totally railroaded on monday...within half an hour we had spoken to the consultant, had the scan, dh sample given , bloods, bp and my weight taken and then down to the horrible task that is consent forms...emma was just wonderful as ever, explaining everything and helping us out.

So i guess,like so many ladies on here, i am in the leap of faith stage...terrified, excited and a bit sad that we got here after 10 years ttc...but delighted at the same time that we have the chance to try.

I just hope i get my injections and stuff done before emma goes off....she is the nicest nurse i have ever met...lovely girl x

Love & best wishes to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minihaha72

lol marta, i do have the same affliction.....no food memory...now that did make me laugh     i keep saying to my DH...you suffer from selective hearing....and i suffer from selective food intake.........


----------



## owenl

Polly - brilliant news, really pleased for you.  It sounded positive when you you mentioned hot flashes but I didn't want to get your hopes up too much just in case.   This board is having a good run of BFPs at the moment.  Maybe catch up with you on the Waiting for 1st Scan Board + BFP March/Apr/May Boards.  PS 250 does sound high 14dpo - good chance of twins there - mine was 143 and the said anything over 50 was good.

Minihaha - great news about the weight loss.   Don't worry about the morphology rate - my DH is only 3% and also has bad motility and count but we still got our BFP.  The beauty of ICSI is it only takes a few good ones out of thousands.

Peanuts - how is the stimming coming along?  Got a date yet for EC?  Hope things are going well


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Just a quickly to let u all know i started stimming today. I cant believe after 6 months of Immune tx thats me back on this mad rollercoster. I'm actually very very scared this time and i defo think i'm going to be off my trolly... so i'm going to apologise in advance lol xxxxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Owen how are you? Not being sick too much I hope.

Berry you are funny. It takes me back to the 'good old days' when you were posting every half hour about a symptom.   Great news that you have finally started stimming, so AF arrived at last then! See you on here tomorrow then!   

Polly how are you? 

Jan are you relaxing a little bit now?


----------



## berry55

marta- yes BERRY IS BACK lol   xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Welcome back Berry and good luck on the stimming,   that this is going to be your cycle


----------



## Polly30

aww, thanks girls, you are all so lovely. I am still on cloud 9 - been such a happy weekend. Exhausted though - I think the adrenline from trying to prepare myself for potentially bad news - and then the surge of happiness - has finally caught up with me! Over the moon though, all the cliches are true!  I feel so , so fortunate and blessed that ICSI has worked first time for us - believe me I am so incredibly grateful.

I will stick around if that's ok and 'lurk' to see how everyone is doing. I hope that's ok. Thanks again for all the kindness and support you have shown me. Owenl - you were so right about the hot flash!!! 

Berry and Peanuts - good luck with all that lies ahead - I will keep reading.

Marta and Irishlady - thanks for all the encouragement you gave me.

Hugs and very best wishes to all.

Polly xx


----------



## michelle1984

hi hope everyone's had a nice  weekend?

Polly congratulations on       so glad its worked for you its nice 2 hear all the   on  so this thread.

was just wondering how long did it take for eri 2 get bk in touch with you after you have been told you are at top on the list? we got told on 8th April but have heard nothing back! should i phone 2 ask about it? any advice helpful xxxx


----------



## Hope22

Hi everyone, I am back on here to ask a few questions I hope thats ok  . I'm Aly and was on here last Jan going through my first cycle of IVF and received a lot of support which I was very grateful for. The IVF worked and I am lucky to be blessed with a gorgeous 7 month old DS    We are hoping to have another baby in the future and I am the type of person that constantly tries to plan things and look too far ahead lol!   I still havent learned that life doesnt work like that despite what we went through...... Anyway just wondering if anyone knows what the costs are for a frozen embryo transfer? We have 4 embryos frozen at RIE. Would they defrost all of them at the one time or would they defrost two and if they werent viable or if the treatment didnt work defrost the other two??  We plan to try and conceive naturally from around October this year and give it a year. Just wondered what the waiting list is for the RIE at the moment and would our GP refer us again or would we just write to the clinic??  Sorry for all the questions! 

Sending lots of luck to all who are going through or about to start treatment    

Aly xx


----------



## Peanuts

AAAHH!  I've just lost a massive post!  Will be back later with personals as need to nip out.

Just wanted to say a big congrats to Polly  

Waiting for blood results this afternoon to see if EC is Wed or Fri!

Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Just a quick but heart felt

*CONGRATULATIONS* to Polly!!!

 C


----------



## ReikiJan

Well.....I dunno.

I disappear for a few weeks and look what happens!!      

Congratulations to all!  Am absolutely delighted!  

Spring has most definitely sprung! 

Sorry for lack of personals, will post later tonight.

RJ 
xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello  

Michelle - I cant remember exactly but I think it was a good few weeks before they sent me an appointment after getting the phonecall

Hope - Not sure about FET but you can find out the costs on the website for the clinic

Peanuts - Good luck for the results today

ReikiJan - Funny you posted today was just thinking about people who hadnt been on for a while and wondered how you were doing.  We might be cycle buddies in July.  Hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Peanuts, I feel your pain about the huge post - FF's special gift to us!    How are you feeling, ready for EC?

Polly please do hang around, if only to keep us up to date of your scans and that kind of thing.

Pumpkin how are you? Any more news on the insurance/Cyst drainage? Do you think  you would put back the treatment date so that you wouldn't be on holiday when you were testing?

I think we are highly likely to be on a family holiday when  I will be on 2WW, but I haven't really thought about it, could be awful, but we can't really fit in the holiday at any other time.

Reiki how are you getting on?

Mac are you around? Are  you getting super-fit?

Hope there is a price list on the ERI website. I have just paid for a FET next cycle and have completely forgotten how much it was. I think it was £760ish? Congratulations on your LO.

Berry anything to report yet  

Hi to Irish, Caroline and Michelle

Well just been on my first run of the week and it was definitely easier than last week. Hope I can keep this going. DS has given me his lovely, chesty, tramp cough and I think my nose is being a bit affected by pollen or something, it is running at least, so trying not to take too much stuff before FET. Think I could take anti-histamine if I need to, anyone??
CD 25 for me not long....


----------



## berry55

marta- nothing to report yet. I'm feeling very very calm about tx for some reason. I think it has not yet hit me that i have actually started again as i have been doing all this immune stuff for ages. I am really worreid that my retests for the immune issues r going to come back really really poor. I get them done tomorrow..... lets hope this time they will actually get to the lab!!!!     I'm not sure about taking things when ur doing tx as u know i panic about everything, i'm sure somebody will b along to help u. xxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Oo Berry good luck tomorrow with the blood tests. Crosing fingers that all is well!!   

Peanuts any news on the blood tests?


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,  

How is everyone.  Not been on much over the weekend as I was at my Mum's and then out and about over the weekend.

Woo hoo for all the BFP here.  Congrats Polly, hope you are resting and have a stress free 8 months

Jan,  so happy to read your news and please stay in contact to let us know how you are getting on.

Peanut, how did you get on today.  Any ideas when the op will be.

Berry, great news about the stimms.

Quick update from me.  Was back today for another scan and I have 8 in total but all different sizes some small and some that are looking good.  So in for my Operation on Thursday, not feeling good about it, think I will be lucky to get 2 eggs and then will be stressing about fertilisation.  I think I need to realise that kids might not be an option for us, but if it doesn't work I've decided to get the body I've always dreamed of and getting fit while I decide if to give it another shot with my own eggs or look to DE or Adoption.  Sorry for the me post but not in a good place at the mo not helped but its 5 years ago today I had my 1st m/c.

Anyway, off to bed to gfeel better in the morning and calling to Dr to get a line for next week.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## owenl

Marta - I was advised that some over the counter anti-histamines are fine through tx and pregnancy.  I was advised to buy either  Loratidine or cetirizine.  I was on loratidine after speaking to chemist whilst on stimms this tx and I got my BFP so you should be fine.

Vonnie - sending you   for EC on Thursday.  I've only ever managed between 2-4 eggs at the right size with between 6-9 to begin with, but remember it is quality not quantity.

Berry - good luck with the blood tests

Well my 7 week scan is tommorrow.  It's been a long 3 weeks and I just want to know now if there is a HB.  Had a few scary moments over last week with cramping and spotting but hoping it's all fine.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Owen thank you for that info. I'm not sure if I have mild hayfever or a cold, so many people I know seem to have this kind of chesty cough. I could take something for the cough, something for the hayfever and something for the congestion and be rattling around like a medicine cabinet.
How exciting to be seeing your baby tomorrow. You will probably feel very apprehensive, but that's completely normal for any prospective mummy. Hope everything is in the right place and the baby waves. 

Vonnie you have been busy haven't you! You sound as if you are covering yourself for every future possibility, just to be on the safe side. Don't forget lots of people have one or two embryos and are now successfully pg or have given birth. I had ten eggs - twice!! Didn't work for me - not that they put them all back in at once.     Can you imagine Octomum II

Peanuts waiting to hear how you got on.  

Berry let us know how your bloods went!    

Looks like we are going to be 'off air' tonight so will try to pop on later before they pull the plug.


----------



## michelle1984

hi 
just poping on 2 say hi 
berry- good luck with  your bloods 
owen - hoping your scan goes well for you 2day xxx

like the new layout of the site xx


----------



## Irishlady

Wow funky new pink layout!!    

OwenL hope your scan goes/went well today!

Peanuts not sure if your ec is today, if so hope it goes well 

Berry, my original cycling buddy    pleased to hear you are calm and hope bloods went well, really pray this is your time    

Vonnie, sorry to hear you are going through a tough time and hope ec goes well for you tomorrow.     

Marta hope you are feeling better, I think there is more pollen in the air as I have been sneezing quite a bit, either that or it is ash!!   

Well I am doing ok, still taking this year off from tx and will revisit next year. At this moment in time I don't think I can do more tx so may be the adoption route for us. I am thinking of seeing a naturopath though, anyone else seen one?   There is one at haymarket which looks quite good. 

    to you all xxx


----------



## owenl

My scan went OK but have to go in for a repeat 8 week scan next Wednesday.  They found 2 embryos had implanted but it looks like only one sac has an embryo in it with a strong heartbeat, the other they couldn't find a heartbeat and Dr Raja not around to give 2nd opinion.  Given my 7 days of brown spotting they suspect twin has miscarried but as sac still there I need to go back to see if it's either dissolved or if heart beat detected at 8 weeks.  They said it shouldn't affect the good strong embryo but want to keep an eye on it.  Anyway, of to work, just quickly reporting in on progress, another uncomfortable week knicker checking


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Verrrry pink and everything has moved, but looks good!

Owen that's great news that you have a baby with a strong heartbeat. Hope thing are cleared up next week for you so you can relax.

Berry and Peanuts what's happening with you guys?

CD 27 for me, PMS symptoms so hopefully AF will be along soon. I'm trying desparately to get rid of this cold/congestion/whatever before starting the FET cycle. Don't want to be taking medication if I can avoid.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

ohh this new layout is quite different, takes some getting used to but like the pink!!

Owenl - sorry to hear the scan was a bit mixed news, great that there is one strong heartbeat though.    that next week will go ok.

Peanuts - Hope all is well with you and that EC went well if it was today or good luck for when it is.

Vonnie - Good luck for tomorrow

Irishlady - Never seen a naturopath so sorry cant advise, to be honest dont actually know what they do so if you go let us know!!

Marta - Hope AF turns up soon.

Not much to report here.  Yesterday DH phoned insurance and they are still waiting info from the clinic so no decision yet.  3 weeks I could have been on the NHS waiting list but trying not to get stressed.  AF is finally finishing, felt a bit hot at times today but not sure if the ward was just hot or whether it was the beginnings of the hot flushes!!


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Not much going on with me. I know my bloods got to london ok this morning but i dont know if they have got to America in time... so i will need to wait and see! fingers crossed!!! I am on day 5 of stims today and i started clexane and prednisolone- i'm not feeling that great to be honest (its prob all in my head) Also starting to feel little pains down there... i cant remember feeling like this b4.... so soon. 

Owenl- Focus on the positive that there is 1 strong heartbeat! That is fab news!! I know u prob felt so sad when u head about the other embryo... but thats why ur going back nxt week... u never know!!!! 

Vonnie- good luck for tomorrow hun!!! GCRM will treat u like a princess.! xxxx

Marta- Hope ur AF is on her way! I hate when i feel her coming... i just want it to come and get it over with. xxxx

Pumpkin- Glad ur AF is finnishing for you. Hopfully you will get sorted soon with the NHS and all you insurance and then we can moan together about how fat we feel when we get our bfp! xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Liking the new look, seems easier to read now or maybe its just my age.

Berry, good news about your bloods.  Sorry to hear your not feeling to great. I felt awful for the 1st 5 days as well.  Only started to feel better at the weekend and now my journey is nearly over with the drugs.

Feeling a bit aprehensive about tomorrow, said to DH I was past caring but whay I meant was noit stressing what will be will be.  All I need is one wee egg to be put back and I'll be happy.  

OwenI fab news on the heartbeat.

peanut, how are you huuni. Any news?

Waiting on a painter to come for a quote so once he's been I'm going to take the dog out for a walk and then have a bath the relax.  Might not make it on tomorrow but wanted to thank you for all your encouraging posts.

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## owenl

Hi Guys
Thanks, I probably came across wrong - I am over the moon with the one strong heartbeat.  Twins would have been a bonus but one healthy baby is all I want.  My only concern is that the 2nd sac does not dissolve what happens then?  I read that usually vanishing twin is common and if sac smaller next week then that's all fine, but if I start to bleed and miscarry the twin there is a small chance that it could affect the healthy embryo if my uterus contracts.  Anyway, that was my only worry, otherwise I'm delighted with the news.  On a positive note my nausea and morning sickness (all day in my case) is getting worse which is a good sign things are going OK.

Vonnie - good luck for tommorrow.

Berry - hope you are feeling better soon and    that this is your time.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## berry55

owenl- ur body would prob just absorb it or u could maybe have a little spotting. I'm not really sure, but defo not something to worry about. xxx


----------



## owenl

Berry - been spotting brown for the last week so hoping that's my body absorbing it.  Anyway going to try and keep busy over next week and try to stop myself going   .  At least it's only a week this time till next scan.

Just had my first bout of vommiting tonight   - oh joy


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Oh Owenl , sending you    its horrible having to wait for another week to get more news.  As much as I hate being sick and wouldnt wish it on anyone its good that you are being sick if you know what I mean   Look after yourself   

Berry - hope your next blood results are good and the stimms go well


----------



## Cazzaw

Hi

Sorry to jump in but.......

Just a quickie to say that the sac IS usually absorbed..............I went through the same thing last year and at my 12 week scan you could still see the sac but by 20weeks there was nothing else to see.

wishing you all well in all the various stages that you are at.

C xx


----------



## minihaha72

hi ladies,

firstly owen just wanted to say glad to hear your scan went well and sorry there were a bit of mixed emotions to deal with - good luck for repeat scan next week..   .  And of course in the nicest poss way...glad to hear you are getting nausea ....you know what i mean xxxxxxxxxx

Pumpkin, thanks for your message re more info on icsi - xxxxxx I hope all is going well with you and thanks again for your support.

Was back at the clinic yesterday morning, cycle day 2, so had another scan which showed 6 follicles on left and 3 on right...the dr (haven't seen her before, can't remember her name) seemed happy with this..not sure if its good or bad to be honest?. They then did dummy transfer procedure which i thought was ok, bit of cramping but then to be fair i would have cramping anyway on CD2.  Then i got all my drugs, injections etc - start busrelin on 25th may and back for scan on 10th june. Kinda dreading the injections..not so much doing the jabs ..more worried about the side effects to be honest.  Still more paperwork to be completed..dh and i are not passport holders, and i dont have a photo driving licence (been meaning to get a new one for about 7 years tut tut)  so i had to give them a photo of me and dh together..gave them a wedding photo..felt a right loon with my wee plastic folder with a wedding snap in it....   We also need to give them our nhs cards as ID as we have no passports..which of course i can't find anywhere in this blooming house...but my very helpful gp's surgery gave me the number to call and replacement cards should be with us within a week   

Panic stations today..returned from a meeting and 2 missed calls from clinic on my mobile , they didnt leave a message so i rang back..i was fearing the worst but it was just a reminder that i needed to bring the nhs cards with me at next appt...it was one of the admin team that were  doing the hfea registration etc and noticed some paperwork was missing.
To be honest i am finding the paperwork more stressful than the physical stuff at the mo...only because we didnt realise until our appt last monday that ID would be needed...duh !!   

Still not got the blood results from my amh test so i'm praying these are favourable.

Also as my smear is nearly due the clinic have told me this needs done before my june appt so i have appt with gp nurse on monday..hope the results come back in time ..another thing to pickle my head with !!

Best wishes to all
K x


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Vonnie how are you? Very excited to hear how you got on. 

Mini I was laughing when I read your post about the paperwork. I found it all a bit much.. They would talk through the dates/drugs and that was confusing enough and then give me some paper which I would cram into my bag because my head was already minced. Then I would forget to read it, then get into a pickle. On the plus side the nurses were great and you could always phone and check what you were supposed to be doing and they seem to be able to accommodate huge mistakes, like me arriving hours late for EC.  

I found the drugs OK the first IVF I had, but the second I found heavy going, so it does depend on the brand of hormone and your personal response, you might be fine. If you do have side-effects I do recommend acupuncture to help with the symptoms, I found it worked very quickly on things like nausea. 
It is a bit expensive if you are already self-funding, but I just went to three sessions and they did help me cope physically. I also know of a couple of student clinics for ear acupuncture at the place I work, which would be a bit cheaper, but would involve an afternoon off because they seem to be during the day.
Smear tests are so stressful, but are one of those things that are usually straightforward and have a positive outcome, but it's hard not to get a bit aargh. The nurse at my GP practice was laughing at my BP when I went for my last one, she said not to worry that it was high and that everyone had a high BP before a smear. 

Berry any news on the bloods?  

Peanuts are you out there I hope you are in for EC or have been or are going soon. Has anyone heard from Peanuts, I'm starting to worry about her.

Owen, I hope your tummy settles down soon. It it a good healthy thing, but it's not that much fun.  

Pumpkin, roll on the insurance payment. I hope it is all cleared up for you very soon. At least AF is on the way out, that always helps. You are having a bit of a slog at the moment with all this hanging around, but you will be back to your normal, bouncy self in a couple of weeks when you get your insurance out of the way and the cyst drainage arranged.  

Irish I think you are definitely doing everything right, not that I'm any expert. The only times I have ever got pg were when I was very fit and slim. I'm not so sure on the naturopath, have you been on to any of the other boards? I sometimes go onto a US forum called Fertile Thoughts and they have some really good threads on IVF and ICSI. This is the thread for alternative treatments
http://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/alternative-treatment/

I'm on CD28 and definitely feeling a bit PMS'y, so hopefully AF will arrive by tonight or tomorrow AM.

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------



## AnneS

Hello all,

I won't be on here much the next two weeks as the preparations for the workshop move are keeping me extra, extra busy. 
Just to let you know that I will be reading and thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best, where-ever you are on your journeys!!
After the move I will be on holidays, so back in June, maybe I manage a quick peek in between!!

 to you all.

x C


----------



## AnneS

Peanuts - all the best for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## berry55

i think bloods have arrived ok... but i'm not 100% i'll prob find out by mon-tues... so keep fingers crossed for me! I have my 1st scan 2morrow at GCRM to see how i am stimming. Lots and lots of things going on for me just now... my head is all over the place!!! xxx


----------



## Irishlady

Berry hope scan goes well tomorrow, not surprised your head is all over the place

OwenL pleased to hear your scan went well and it flies by until your next scan.

I am using the quick reply box at the bottom of the page but don't know how to add smileys - any ideas So this post will not contain any - sorry!! xxx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry I've kept you wai!  Been busy trying to finish things at work for a few days off!  Got Ec tomorrow, have to be in early and Op is at 9am.  They've been waiting for a few stragglers to catch up, so looking good so far, justhoping all the follies have eggs in them - couldn't get any eggs on my left side last time, so will see what happens tomorrow.     

Owen - congratulations on your scan and your wee embie.  I'm sure it was a real mix of emotions, but will be keeping fingers crossed for your next scan.    

Irishlady - I think Flash went to the naturopath clinic at Napiers whcih has a fertility bit.  She was trying a special diet and a few herbal remedies.  Seemed to really rate it, but not sure how she got on as haven't heard from her in ages.  Sending you a big hug    

AnneS - good luck with the move hun, hope it all goes smoothly and you get setted in your new workshop soon    

Marta - sorry about worrying you hun!  Doing ok ta, just a bit bloated and tender.  Hope thats AF on her wasy and yu can get on with FET.  Hope your cold and cough is only shortlived.  

Berry - good luck foryour scan tomorrow, grow follies grow       

Mini - yep, the paper work is a nightmare, but the nurses will help you through it.  You can fill things in when your at the clinic if yue need help.  It can be helpful to bring along a notepad and pen for scribbking things and questions for next time.  Good luck with starting the buserelin - make sure you drink lots of water to try to keep the headaches away.  Make sure DH is well versed in looking after you and he's not allowed to wind you up or annoy you for weeks!!    

Vonnie - hopin that EC went well today hun, and you're taking it easy with your feet up tonight   .  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you and some lovely embies tomorrow         Looks like we'll be worrying on our 2ww together    

Big ugs to anyone I've forgotten   
WIll hopefully get on tomorrow at some point to let you know how I get on
Dxx


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone


Sorry have not been around for a while - I have been on a couple of times but not managed to post.  To be honest I have been getting a bit upset so thought I needed a break.  I seem to be permanently weepy and hormonal - anything seems to set me off.  Especially Somewhere Over the Rainbow     (love that programme!)


Anyway I have some news - we have decided (I think) to postpone our planned 2nd self funded cycle in July.  We discovered that the NHS list is shortening (to 2 years) and we have decided to wait.  I called Emma recently and had a long chat - she told me as list stands at present we would come to the top of the list in March next but that more money is being pumped in and that the aim is that the wait will be 1 year.  Emma was great as usual and answered all my questions - she said that whilst they do advise people to self fund if they can afford that waiting til next year would not be the end of the world for us - my AMH levels are good, I responded (reasonably) well to the 1st treatment and I am still a reasonable age (36).  Aside from the financial aspects I feel I need a break and to get myself fitter and healthier (weight loss seems to be better now the pressure of impending treatment is not looming).


It is all a bit ironic as I was complaining about the wait til July but at the moment this feels the right thing to do.  


On the more exciting side (and because of this decision) darling hubbie agreed to let me get a kitten.  Was speaking to friend at the weekend about all of this and she said she really recommended a fur baby (she recommended a puppy but I am more of cat person).  I then found a lovely Egyptian Mau kitten on gumtree on Monday night and went to see it last night.  She is a gorgeous pedigree little lady who was booked 6 weeks ago but person planning to purchase backed out at last minute.  She is ready to go and I get her tomorrow.  Raced to pet shop at lunchtime to get all the bits she needs and am so excited - couldn't sleep last night!!  


Sorry for the long me post but thought I should update everyone - will catch up on personals soon but really great to see 2 BFP's - congrats to Polly and Jan.  Also pleased that things are going 'well' OwenL - fingers crossed that things work out well for you. Good luck tomorrow Berry and Peanuts!


Hello to everyone ........ speak again soon xxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Peanuts there you are! I don't know why I was worried of course you are OK. [smile] Very best of luck tomorrow, not that you need it. Hope it all goes nice and smoothly and lots of eggs.

Mac that's great news about your little furbaby. Are those the cats with the gorgeous big ears? It sounds a great idea to just relax a bit and wait, you are in a great position and you can relax without worrying about the financial side of things. I bet you will be an athlete by the time you have treatment next year with the fitness regime.

Berry fingers crossed the tests are all OK for you. Try to take it easy this weekend - impossible, but worth a try.

I didn't manage a run on Wednesday, but did go to a very strenuous dance class, and just didn't have the energy for a run as well, but will try to fit in run no. 2 tomorrow, that gives me the weekend for the last run. CD 28 no AF yet...
Can't read back to see the other posts, but hi to everyone.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

just checking in to say OMG about the election. I woke up to the news of the hung parliament, what are we going to end up with? I think Scotland was quite conclusive about its feeling though.    

Anyhoo also woke up early this morning with cramping (ouch) and AF has arrived, pretty much bang on, so I don't think headscarf Dr can really argue that I need to have a medicated cycle. Good body! Well Done! Pat pat!
Can't get the nurses yet, but will be trying again after lunch and, I imagine, going for a scan on Monday.

Hope it went well Peanuts!

Hope you have had some news Berry!

Hope it's good news Vonnie!


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Sorry not been on sooner but I was knackered yesterday and trying to catch up on things today.

Anyway,got a little crop of eggs and they have all fertilised so back tomorrow to see if we have any chickens to put back.  So happy to get this far and can now start to be a bit more optimistic again.

Peanut, hope you get on okay today, I'm sure you will get a bumper crop.

Hello to eveyone else and thank you again for your support off more to do my cleaning a plan to have feet up tomorrow

berry, hope your scan went well today

Vonnie


----------



## berry55

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to let you all know how the scan went today. I have 15 folices on the right and about 7 on the left. All sizes r between 9-10mm. My lining is at 12.6 today. So far so gd. I have to go back to GCRM on monday for another scan and bloods and its looking like EC will be wed/thurs for me. 

Hope everybody is doing ok.

Sorry for no personals- i'm not at home, on my mums PC and it is very very slow!!! lol 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Great news Vonnie and Berry   

Hi Mac, I love over the rainbow too and actually cried when Steph went out last Sunday   How sad am I!!!
Have you picked up your kitten yet? What is she called? We are planning to get a puppy in the new year, probably a Border Terrier. Pleased to hear you had a good chat with Emma and talked things through. Personally, I have found it a huge relief to not be in the cycle of tx or preparing for tx and chatting about other things for a while.   

Marta thanks for the pm and so pleased your af started on schedule!! 

xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Posting while lying up on the sofa recovering!  Apparently I chatted the whole way through the op!  Hope I didn't say anything I shouldn't have   
Got 13 eggs today, can't believe it after all the worrying about low AMH levels and lonf d/r.  Looks like the extra d/r and days stimming made the difference.
Just hoping things go well over night.  Should be on for ET on Monday if all goes well.

Vonnie - wow you must have had great quality eggs for them all to fertilise, and good swimmers!  Good luck for tomorrow       

Macgirl - well done you on making some positive decisions about txt!  Its so much nicer having a plan in place   . I think some 'you' time and having a fur baby will make all the difference.  I know I couldn't have got through the last wee while without my pup!  Take care of yourself and keep in touch.

Big hugs to everyone   
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Polly30

Hi  girls

I hope it's still ok to post occaisionally...  
Well, 5wks today for me. Hard to imagine that this day last week I was in such emotional turmoil! Feeling good (and happy!) if a little queasy, but cannot complain! 
Just wanted to say hi Owenl and so glad to hear one wee baby is looking super strong. Wishing you all the best for the 8week scan and hope it brings even more good news.   
Owenl - can I ask how you felt physically at 5 weeks -I keep wondering if I should feel 'more sick'??! Crazy eh!
Hugs to all,
Polly x


----------



## owenl

Polly - I didn't feel too bad at 5 weeks as far as pg symptoms go.  I had a lot of cramping but more due to IBS worsening since BFP), I had a few waves of nausea, and quite queazy at times but didn't really begin to feel ill until 6 weeks onward when I started spotting and getting bad nausea all day and since 7 weeks it's gotten worse But everyone is different, you should join us on the BFP March/April/May board & share experiences because some of us of there are lucky enough to have no symptoms although I'd probably worry if I was feeling OK.   isn't it.  Hope you are finding the 3ww goes in fast enough.  I found it worse than the 2ww for BFP.

Dawn - congrats on those eggs, hope you are taking it easy over the weekend and getting DH to pamper you.  Really hoping ET goes well and this is your time.

Vonnie - good luck for ET too and congrats on all of them fertilising

Berry - good luck for EC next week.  Thinking of you and sending you loads of   

Macgirl - I couldn't have managed the last 7 years without my furry baby - they make such a difference to your life and my pup has gotten through some really hard times.  I'm sure your cat will do wonders for you.

Marta - good luck with FET


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Wow it's all go on here.

Vonnie I'm glad to hear you are well and recovered. Well done on the 100% fertilisation, that's excellent. All fingers crossed for tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. It's a piece of cake compared with EC.   

Peanuts fantastic news on the 13 eggs!! Hope they are all partaying tonight! Wonder what you said when you were under   as long as you don't have a deeply concealed crush on Dr Thong or Dr Raja, I reckon you will be safe.   

Polly lovely to hear from you. Not long until the first scan. I would say it's a bit early to feel a lot of nausea, so don't worry. 

Owen I bet you are glad you don't have that weekend shift, was it overnight? How is work, are you back?

Berry fantastic results at the scan and very good lining. What's your secret??   Hope you get the blood tests back soon.

My news is that I got hold of the nurses this afternoon and am going in for a baseline scan and bloods on Monday at lunchtime. Not getting very excited, what will be, kind of thing. Do feel quite content and happy though.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Clinic just called - 10 eggs fertilised!  So pleased and relieved!   Hoping to have 2 put back on Monday and some frosties as a back up plan  
Head is swimming!

Marta - What time will you be at the clinic?  i'm there for 10.30, so might see you coming in if they take ages.  If not, sending you a cyber hug    

Vonnie - how have you got on today?  Thinking of you and sending lots of           and       

Polly - well done you on getting through another week!  Only 2 to go until scan, sending you big hugs     

Owen - hoping your coping ok with all the symptoms     Must be horrible and brilliant in equal measures    

Sending you all big hugs   
Off to get my head around things and decide how to keep myself distracted until Monday.
Anyone fancy a meet up in the next week or 2, could do with the distraction during 2ww!   
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15

Speaking to you from my bed so it will be a short one as I don't know how to work it.  Anyway had 2 eggies transferred today so really chuffed about that.  Currently in bed but plan to get up and take it easy.

Dawn, fab news.  Looks like we will be cycle buddies after all.

Anyway here is to a fortnight of knicker checking and stress.


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Yay Vonnie you take it easy, you have been through a lot physically and a rest sounds ideal

Peanuts I would like a meet-up, I'm free on Sundays from next week or Tuesday and Thursday evenings. I would quite fancy coming out of town, perhaps nearer some of you guys if that suits. Or just in town somewhere. If it's nice we could meet in Princes St. Gardens or something. Is there still a cafe by the fountain? Or Starbucks if it's pouring with rain? My mum goes to Browns quite often and highly recommends that as a good place for meet-ups.
I am in at 12, and I hope you aren't still waiting then, that would be a bit too long, but I might pass you somewhere. Fantastic news on the 10 embies, I'm sure you will get some to freeze as well and your 2 back in. Best of luck on Monday.           

Berry how are you getting on, any news?

Hi to everyone.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone, lots been happening here.

Peanuts - Congrats on the eggs and all those embies,    for ET

Vonnie - Congrats on ET, take it easy   

Polly - Not long to go now till the scan  

Owenl - What day do you go back for the scan. Hope you are ok   

Marta - Good luck for Mon  

Macgirl - Glad you have made a decision, must of been hard    I know waiting isnt easy.  Congrats on the furbaby, My dog is going to be 4 on Monday!  We always said we would have a baby first then a dog but when the baby didnt arrive we just decided we would get the dog and its been the best thing we have done.  He is currently sitting on the chaise looking out the window sunning himself, he likes the good things in life!  

Irishlady - Hope you are well.  I love Over the rainbow too!!  Looking forward to it tonight, DH has just gone to get some dinner from M&S to eat while watching   

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Especially to JSparrow and Nellymac, hope you are both well and blooming  

Been a bit of a hard week this week.  DH got a bit stressed yesterday and down, he feels we are getting nowhere, I was ok until I realised he was stressing then I got upset and had a cry!  Its 3 weeks now since they found the cyst we are still waiting on decision on insurance as Dr T hasnt sent info to them, then he and his secretary were away and its still not been done.  We arent on the NHS list and the rate this is going if they put us on the list when we asked we could have had it done quicker than its going to take.  Well maybe not quite but its so frustrating     I'm a patient person but I am getting a bit upset.  Then my best friend at work told me she was pregnant again, she was really kind in telling me before everyone else as she knows what I am going through and we chatted last year about hoping to be pregnant at the same time this year but sadly not to be.  Really happy for her but of course had a wee cry for myself too!  Lifes not easy is it!  On the plus side by the time I do get pregnant she can give me her cast off baby stuff!! Anyway trying to keep    thats all we can do isnt it!


----------



## vonnie15

Do you think I should be ok to go our walking hte the dog and DH tomorrow?


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,
Just wanted to pop on for an update and send lots of    to Dawn for her embies. 10 is a fantastic number and I'm crossing everything for more good news on Monday.

And well done to Vonnie too - that's great news. As for walking the dog - my consultant gave me _instructions_ to go for gentle walks after ET this time (wonder if it's something to do with increasing blood flow to the area?!).

Sending big  to Macgirl and Pumpkin. Delays and waiting are the worst bit of this whole palava - it's so tough. Any kind of distraction you can find (and a kitten sounds ideal!!) is worth it.

Polly - I'm at 5wks 4days today and I've had the odd bit of nausea (very slight and not all the time at all) but I have days where I have no nausea at all - they freak me out something awful. I'm weeing more and I have terrible heartburn - I get reflux anyway, but I thought I'd be spared a worsening until a lot further down the line - apparently not! I am very worried about the lack of nausea, but my hcg level this Thursday was 3515!! Of course, it could all go wrong tomorrow for me, but you have every reason to feel positive about your bfp.

I'm still being a worry-wart, despite the good HCG level. I have another blood test booked on Thursday. The lovely nurse at my GP's surgery has been so kind - she's taking me before morning surgery so I don't have to be too late to work and then when she gets off in the afternoon, she'll phone the hospital for the results and then call me - to save me having to wait till the next day. She's been doing my bloods ever since she started at the surgery about 5 years ago and has had losses herself and she just couldn't be sweeter -makes me very grateful. The scan will be in two weeks, if I get that far. I still have no faith in this working out.

We got the house we bid for with my mum and dad - now they have to sell their's or we're in big trouble  . 
I feel most sorry for my poor mum in all this, who has decided that this pg is definitely going to work and that she's going to have a grandchild living upstairs to look after and I keep throwing cold water on her and won't talk about the future. She's desperate to talk maternity clothes and nursery and I just can't bring myself to talk about anything other than the last blood test. I feel like I'm depriving her of an important experience  .

A friend who's been in the same position as me made me laugh though. I told her that we'd been referred to the midwives (and have a date for pre-booking with the high-risk consultant) and wondered when (if!) I'd see them first. She said she'd seen them around 8-10 weeks and they'd asked her how she planned to feed the baby. She said she thinks her reply was "feed the WHAT?". After so long trying and so many losses, it's very hard to believe that there might possibly be a baby at the end of a pregnancy!

Hi to everyone else. Definitely on for a meet up, but would totally understand if any of the others aren't keen for a slightly pg lady to be there - I know what it's like  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15

Jan, thanks for the advice.  I did think that myself, its all a bit alien again but in a good way.  Been sitting out with hubby in the sun while he enjoyed a beer.  Would like to meet up for a chat as I will be stir crazy soon.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Silver - Sorry forgot you!  Hope test on Thursday gives you some more reassurance.   

Well the hot flushes are now coming thick and fast, cant remember whether I got them this early on or not?  Will need to check my old posts and see.  Its amazing how much you forget!  Well I have at least 3 months of this to look forward to - joy!!  

Definitely up for a meet up with everyone, will be good to see everyone again and to meet those I havent met yet.  Silver, slightly pregnant, very pregnant or hopefully soon to be pregnant ladies are all welcome


----------



## Polly30

Hello!
Peanuts - congrats on the bumper crop! So excited for you, may things contine to go so well - I shall be keeping up with your posts, take care! xx

Owenl and Silver - thanks for the reassurance re me not being sick yet. Honestly, if it's not about counting the days in 2ww, it's counting the days til 7 week scan, lol! I am still elated though and feeling very positive. Owen, I must have a look on that March/Apr/May BFP board you menioned, thanks. Silver that is FAB about your HCG levels, I haven't had mine cheked since they gave them to me over the phone when I got my BFP (252) but I am praying they are rising every day. 

Vonnie - wishing you a speedy and sane 2ww!!! xx

Girls, sending you all lots of positive wishes and thinking of everyone,
Polly xx


----------



## JSparrow

Hello ladies, not been posting much I know but reading everyday and delighted to see BFPs for Polly, Owen and Silver and that Berry, Vonnie, Peanuts and Marta are doing so well on their new journeys.. Praying for more BFPs for all of you..! Big hugs to Pumpkin, Macgirl, Anne & Irish... xx Hope I have not forgotten anyone... 

I am doing well, nearly 17 weeks but still very anxious for 20 week scan to be ok.. Had bloods taken for downs test and due to lost twin, was told they will probably come back as high risk so may need more tests.. also need cardiac scan on baby and care will be through RIE due to my heart condition.. But heard 
baby's heartbeat on Thursday, sounded like a little galloping horse..!  So next few weeks are critical, you are always waiting for something on this journey! 

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Peanut,  Just want you wish you all the best for tomorrow.

Vonnie


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Just lost a huge post!!!

Vonnie - thanks cycle buddy   , hopefully we can keep each other sane over the next couple of weeks!  Hope you enjoyed your walk, planning to go out for a gentle stroll with DH and doggie tomorrow after ET.

Sparrow - keeping fingers and toes crossed for your 20 wk scan and test results, must be a worrying time, but hearing bubba's strong heartbeat must be reassuring    

Polly - good luck for your scan appt     There might be 2 in there with those levels   

Pumpkin - think you should phone DrT's secretary tomorrow morning and then every morning next week until things get moving   .  My pup likes the good life too, lying up on the sofa is his favourite place!!    Hope your coping with the hot flushes   

Silver - I can't believe what the Dr said to your friend - made me laugh so much     .  I know what you mean hun, but keep up with the happy thoughts    , hopefully Thursday will give you some more comfort   .  Think you need to get your mum to concentrate on getting her house on the market, she can talk about bubba things after your lovely scan!

Marta - sorry won't see you tomorrow, but hope your appt goes well.   Meet up on Sunday soudns like a grat idea.

Berry - good luck for your  scan appt tomorrow, hope the follies are growing nicely    

Big hugs    
Dxx


----------



## AnneS

Hieveryone,

just wanted to see how you all are - Dawn, I texted you on the new phone -= what an achievement ...

Hi everyone, seems like you are all doing pretty well.

Pumpkin - I am so sorry this waiting is getting to you. I do hope that you have good news soon and that there are much happier times ahead for you.

Macgirl - your cat looks gorgeous, such big ears, how sweet! I woudl love a fur baby but am allergic to cats (No idea how that happened, I never was until a few years back!). Dog will have to wait as we are tentatively planning a big holiday in the beginnign of 2011 maybe.

Take care everyone.   

C


----------



## martakeithy

Hi everyone,

Peanuts hope it all went well today. I didn't see a soul when I went in, very quiet. I Had the loveliest nurse, I think her name was Isobel, couldn't have been nicer and very kind of Motherly and caring.
Had Dr Doha (I think that's the rightish) and the scan went well, no cysts at all and everything looked fine with some follicles on both sides. Had a blood test too and have to go back in next Monday to start the scans before ovulation. 

Anne, it's hard being allergic to pets. My DP is too and one of my friends and they suffer when they visit people with pets for too long. It can come and go just as you say, so be prepared to get over the allergy again. 

Pumpkin it's psychological warfare this Assited Conception, you are doing so well and you will get through to the other side. It is hard for the OH's to cope with our stress.

Vonnie hope you enjoyed the walk.

Sparrow I'm sorry to hear about the loss of one of your twins, that's very sad news. I'm glad you know the results may be skewed by the hormone levels, so at least you have that information to keep you from panicking. Fantastic to hear your baby has a healthy heart beat thundering away. They are ludicrously fast those doppler heart beats, completely normal and healthy. Good luck with the bloods.

Polly not long now until you get to wave at your baby/ies.

Speak soon


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

I'm officially PUPO!    Got 2 grade 2 embies on board this morning, both got 8 cells, so hoping that they're sticking around for the long haul.     Should have about 4 frosties as well, so really chuffed with that as a back up plan, as we've decided that this was our last fresh cycle.

Just the waiting game now!!   

Marta - so glad you're body is back to behaving and you're all set for FET        Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun, hopefully we can keep up the BFP count on here!!  Isobel is really nice, as all the nurses are.  I had Loraine this morning - I think she might have a wee bump under her scrubs, but wasn't sure so didn't want to ask.  Plus Mia has a big bump under hers as she's only got a few weeks to go.  Have managed to miss them both during txt, just noticed at EC and ET.  Hope its catching!  

Macgirl - wow, your furbaby looks gorgeous - whats did you call her?  Hope she's settling in nicely.  

Oh almost forgot - anyone else fancy a  meet up on Sunday - lunch, morning cofee or afternoon tea?  Would be good to catch up and distract me!
Big hugs to everyone  
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15

hello,

Great news Dawn, we can both go stir crazy together!!  Good news on the frosties as well, fingers crossed we get good news.

I'm already going slightly mad with the wait, still go so long to go.  Been taking it easy but been going out for walk with DH and the dog and doing bits and bobs around the house but that mainly consists of going to bed for a chill out or to the kitchen for food!!  I'm going to be the size of a house by the end of the 2 weeks or 9 months.  So far watched SATC and all its done is put me in the mood to go to NYC and spend lots on money.

Anyway, Dawn we can support one another through this, are you off work?  My Dr has signed me off for a week but still deciding whether to go back next Monday.

Macgril, I echo everyones feeling about getting a pet.  Although my lab is a handful he's been a god send, jst not walking him at the moment just in case.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well

Vonnie


----------



## berry55

OMG girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EC is now thursday for me!!! triggering tomorrow night at 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH its all going now!! i feel v v v nervous lol


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Peanuts - Congrats on being PUPO.   

Martakeithy - Glad the scan went well and no cysts  

Berry - Good luck for Thursday.   

Macgirl - Love the new pic of the cat, what have you called it?


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Dawn that's fantastic news on your 2 embies and frosties too!! PUPO well done!       

Pumpkin thank you. It's the first scan in a long time with no cysts, so we'll see how long that lasts. I took agnus castus for the first two weeks of last cycle to see if it kept the oestrogen in check, so it could have been that. Hope you get your news soon.     

Berry, that was quick! You haven't been on here posting about strange symptoms or anything, see, you are an old hand now, seen it all!     
Well done you, you sound like you are cooking with gas with all those follies. Hope it all goes well.

Vonnie did you enjoy the walk? It's good to stop all the hormones and get your energy back. 

I don't have much news, but haven't heard about my blood tests, which I take as a good sign.


----------



## silver6

Well done Berry - they don't muck about at the GCRM do they. Who do you see most of there? I love them to bits - they've been so good to us and so friendly.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,
Silver I must apologise for not mentioning your post, it was quite long and I thought, hmm, I must reply properly. I just wanted to say how lovely it is to hear that  your hcg is going up so well, very exciting and positive.
The house things sounds exciting, hope it all come together. How is it looking for your parent's house? Is the idea that you buy a large property together and cut it in half or just share. 
It probably is very difficult for your mum to contain her excitement, must be difficult for you to explain, I hope she understands your reticence.
Best  of luck on Thursday, I'm sure you won't need it.

MEETUP - does anyone fancy this coming Sunday?? If so would Browns be OK? Or outside somewhere - not sure exactly. Or out of town? Portobello the espy is supposed to be nice on the seafront. Or there's always my neck of the woods: the shore, lots of outdoor places down here from Malmaison to Cruz to Teuchter's Landing.


----------



## minihaha72

very quick post from me ladies, just wanted to say congrats to peanuts on being "pupo"...will be keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Berry - hope all goes well on Thursday, good luck xxxxxxx

Best wishes to everyone else, hope we are all having a good week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## berry55

Hi girls, thanks for the nice messages. 

I triggered lastnight at 7pm.... and i am feeling a little bloated again today... not too bad though (was a lot worse a few days ago) I got my immune retest results back on monday& tuesday- they r ok... 1 is better than the other, i'm a bit worried that 1 of my levels which were sky high has not dropped enough.. wll i know its not but i dont know what the Dr will say. I'm having a telephone consulation with him this afternoon.... so will find out what the score is then. 

Silver- yes, i like the GCRM too. I see Pat a lot. Also see the nurses collete and valiere. They r all very nice. xxxx

Big hugs to everybody, i'm having a bit of a rubbish day and feeling very very rubbish  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Berry sory to hear your feeling rubbish.  I'm sure the gcrm will keep you right, I was very impressed with them but then there wasn't really anything wrong with the eri as well.

I'm sti crazy at the moment swinging from yah its worked, to oh no AF is on her way.  This has to be the longest 2ww ever, enjoying not being at work though so thats something.  Been taking it easy but been going out with Dh with the dog for quick walks and getting up to date with admin and sorting out itunes and pc so I have been doing somethings.  However it has been mainly eating, sleeping, watching tv and playing the wii.

I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow Berry.


----------



## berry55

Vonnie- playing the wii? well that sounds like a good plan!! on sunday night i went to stay over at my mums as she is close to GCRM and my sisters were making me play this dancing game on the Wii..... it was so so fun..... i could hardly move with my tummy bursting with follices... but i had to do it lol  The 2ww is so so horrible and it drags so much but keep playing that wii and it will pass! lol I'm just wanting to get this phone consultaion over with this  afternoon so i have my nxt plan of action. I also had made up my mind to go for SET and now i'm starting to think i should have DET... so i hope if i change my mind GCRM will b ok with that. I want to talk to Dr Gorgy about it all (london Dr) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## owenl

Peanuts - congratulation on being PUPO

Vonnie - hoping the 2ww isn't driving you   

Berry - best of luck for EC.  I'm sure you will be fine.

Well just back from my 8 week scan.  All looking good at the moment.  Dr Raja confirmed it was a single pregnancy with the other twin vanishing early in pregnancy but it was so good to see a real baby on the screen - don't know what I was expecting but not a head, arms and legs, so different to 7 week scan and double the size.  Been discharged now from IVF clinic and have 12 week scan Thurs 10th June at RIE EPU.  Need to phone my midwife this afternoon and make an appointment.  Still feeling quite sick but very emotional today.


----------



## berry55

owenl-     fantastic news hunny! welldone! xxx


----------



## martakeithy

Grr, what is it with blooming posting on here. I don't know what I do, but suddenly the screen goes and the whole post is gone. Aaaaaaaaaaa [sound of post falling into an abyss]

Oh well start again. 

Owen fantastic, fantastic to see your baby. How lovely. And now you are an official mummy to be, not an IVF patient. Celebaratory cup of tea I reckon. 

Berry, you went from being depressed in one post to sounding quite jolly.  Look on the bright side, at least you aren't having to stab yourself in the tummy/leg any more. What did you Dr say about the results, were they happy?
Big day tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Owenl - Glad the scan went ok and you got to see your baby  

Vonnie - Hope you are doing ok, I am a bit lost with time, when is your OTD?

Berry - Good luck for EC

Well having a bit of a down day.  My friend had her 12 week scan today and so announced at work she was pregnant.  I couldnt help but keep thinking that if all had gone well I would have had my scan last month but not to be.  Felt a bit tearful today, think its a mixture of the emotions of it all and also the effects of the zoladex.  Hospital phoned yesterday to say we needed to send them an authorisation letter to release info to the insurance to which DH pointed out we had faxed them the letters 2 weeks ago, they said, we will go and check the notes!!    Might of been good if they had done that 2 weeks ago.  DH is going to chase them again for me tomorrow.  It just seems such a long time to organise something, no wonder there are huge waiting lists for things!   

Marta - When were you thinking of meeting up on Sunday?


----------



## macgirl

Hi everyone

Great news *Owen* on the scan - and released from the IVF clinic how fab!

Sorry to hear you are having a down day *Pumpkin* - toally understand and the hospital thing must have been frustrating to say the least!

Great news on the frosties *Peanuts* and being PUPO 

Good luck tomorrow *Berry *- hope you get some nice top notch, super duper eggies!!

Marta - Might be able to make a meet up though depends on time and location as friend supposed to be coming round on Sunday to see my kitten. Saturday would have been good as have nothing planned then and DH away to Glasgow for the afternoon for football.

Well have been busy mollycoddling my new baby - Stella is her name! Changed the avatar photo to another of her exploring our kitchen. She is an absolute doll. Beautiful, extremely affectionate (kisses on lips, wanting cuddled lots and snuggling up under my neck on the sofa) and settling in well. She is like a dog sometimes though running around with her toys!! last night she sat on the sofa watching West Side Story  - she has good taste! She ran out the room screaming though when the new PM came on the telly! Love her to bits already - though feel so responsible I am not sure I can cope with the responsibility of a little person. Have to keep popping home at lunchtime to check on her. Maybe a kitten is our limit  ??

I called RIE today and cancelled our planned self funded cycle for July - am fine with it. So fingers crossed I get a call soon as was told would get 6 months notice of NHS date. Very latest would expect call by September for next March but Emma did say they were trying to get the wait down to 12 months so hoping they might shave another month or two off the current 2 year wait! Hubbie suggested last night we look at booking a holiday for around September time so that is something to have and look forward to in the middle of the wait.

Sorry for the lack of personals will try and catch up again soon if Stella doesnt try attacking my macbook tonight (I am very attached to my macbook as well   so she is on slippy ground if she does anyhting to that)

Take care everyone


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Pumpkin, what a nightmare. I think we should meet up on Sunday outside the ERI with placards saying 'down with rubbish admin!' I can't believe they are taking so long to deal with this. It sounds as if you need to phone on a daily basis, to annoy, sorry I mean remind them of your situation.
I don't really mind when we meet, ideally sometime after/around lunch. I could be in town for anytime after 12. If it's nice we could sit outside (hopeful face) somewhere. It's nice down in the Shore when it's sunny, but it's not good for non-drivers.

Mac, I need a bigger picture please! I can't see her cute little face properly. She looks gorgeous though. When could you meet do you think?

Definitely feeling a bit less bleuch this evening, so might not be coughing and spluttering all the way through the FET.


----------



## AnneS

Hi all,

another really quick post from me - am snowed under. But am SO looking forward to the new workshop. Got a hugely complementary (is that the right word? full of compliments I mean) e-mail from the university saying they look forward to having my expertise and everyone is pleased to have me. Wow, that was nice!

Anyway, phoned clinic and booked an appointment (in a million years as per usual) with Dr Tay to discuss FET. 

Marta - please keep me/us updated of your progress and best of luck hunny!!

All the best to all you pupo and pregnant ladies - sorry to lump you together, I know you feel ambivalent about all this, but I am forcing a bit of pma on you all   

Pumkin - I dont' know what to say about the admin of ERI, what I want to say I cannot possibly publish here   Ask your Dh to be quite straight with them, don't waste any politeness on them anymore. Good luck with it all. As for feeling down - I hope you find some strength and a little sunshine to cheer you back up. I know it is hard. Please keep on posting, especially if you feel down!   

Macgirl - oh, she is SO cute, what with the tail all up and ready to pounce on the world (and you!!). 

Berry - I hope you get a good number of extra best quality eggs today and that you recover well. Finger crossed for you!   

Hope I have not overlooked anyone!! Sorry have to be brief.

xx C


----------



## AnneS

Ooops, meant to add: I would love to come to a quick lunch-time-ish meet up on Sunday, but centre of town is deffo best for me.
As for meeting somewhere else: We should plan a nice (dinner!!) meet up for an evening maybe, which could be in Leith (as the restaurants are fab there, I agree) but plan that ahead with plenty warning, so we can arrange transport/lifts etc. maybe - what do you think?


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

just a quicky as just home from EC. We got 13 eggs. So fingers crossed they get jiggy tonight!!! lol xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Great news Berry, you must be chuffed that.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow and then for the coming days.

Not feeling to positive today, feeling as if the Old Witch is on her way.  I don't even think I'll make it to my test date, I so gutted, trying to get my mojo back but its well and truly left the building hope she comes back.

Sorry for the lack of personals nut hope everyone is well.

Peanut, how u doing hun?  

Vonnie


----------



## berry55

vonnie- AF is not coming! your going to get ur BFP and that is that!!!! xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Aww cheers Berry for the pick me up.  Hopefully just a minor blip


----------



## michelle1984

does anyone have the phone number for the clinic wanting to phone them ?
thanks x


----------



## Irishlady

0131 242 2450 - I know it off by heart!!

Hi to you all - berry great news!! Vonnie - positive thinking!! Pumpkin sorry to hear you are having a tough time 

xxx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Berry what amazing news, hope they have a good night tonight.   

Vonnie sorry to hear you are having a hard day. The 2WW is not for the faint-hearted is it! I hope tomorrow is a better day or even this afternoon is better and you get your BFP soon
              

So Sunday lunchtimeish it is then! It would be nice to have an evening thing as well one day we could do that in the Summer, perhaps? I was wondering about meeting at the National 
Gallery Cafe, the one on Princes Street Gardens, because they have outside tables if it's nice or inside if not? Or Starbucks then move/stay?


----------



## vonnie15

feeling a bit better now, went out with DH and the dog for a walk which cleared my head and promptly feel asleep when I got back!!  Having the vivit sil now with nieces 1st birthday present.  Not the best think in the world to have to do but got to get it over and done with.

Thanks for the pick me up posts, just wish we didn't have to got through this and DH has informed me he is away from Monday to Thursday this week which isn't ideal as d-day is that week

V


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Berry - Well done on all those eggs, hope you get some good news tomorrow

Vonnie -    hang in there.

Well some slightly better news for me, should get a decision tomorrow from the insurance.  Info has finally been sent this morning.


----------



## Peanuts

AAAAARRGGHH - another post falls into the abyss of FF!

Berry - really please for you hun, 13's a lucky number    Hope they're having a good time tonight!!  Let us know how it goes   

Vonnie - glad you're feeling better hun   Keep up those positive thoughts        Hope you're visit goes ok    My DH is away for a few days next week too - are they running away together to keep some peace from us!!!     Hopefully you can make it along on Sunday would be great to see you   

Marta - glad you're feeling better hun    Things are looking up for FET     The National Gallery Cafe sounds like a plan - say 1pm?  looking forward to it   

AnneS - hope the move is going well and you're not getting too stressed  .  Well done you on the compliments, I'm sure you deserve them all    Well done on making an appt with DrT   

Macgirl - oh shes such a cutie!  Hope shes behaving herself and not eating your Macbook!    Well done on cancelling your txt, must have been emotional,   but a holiday sounds like a great idea to look forward to.  Alhtough I'd call the clinic before you go to let them know you're away, in case they call while you on hols!!  

OwneL - thats great news about your scan hun, so pleased for you      Keep us posted on your progress    

Pumpkin - glad they've finally sorted out the paperwork    Hoping for good news for you tomorrow   

AFM - I'm doing ok, full loopiness hasn't kicked in yet - but I can feel it coming!!     Trying to keep positive, and got no symptoms either way yet, so not sure what to make of that!  Would be great to see you all at National Gallery cafe on Sunday about 1pm for a good natter    

Take care
Dxx


----------



## silver6

Hi girls!

Well done to Berry for your clutch of eggs - hope you get great news tomorrow on fertilisation. I see Pat lots too - think she's brilliant! And to Oweni - so chuffed about your scan   !

Peanuts - I totally know what you mean about the loopiness. I'm afraid the only thing I can recommend is going back to work. I was off with a migraine yesterday and was in full insanity by the evening, whereas when I'm at work it keeps it down to slight nutiness   .

Vonnie - see above - very, very hard to get through the 2ww without deciding that your pregnant and then not pregnant roughly every 2 minutes. Hope that AF stays away   .

Pumpkin - good new on the insurance - good news and insurance are not words that usually go together in my experience!

Hey Irish - how's the cycling going? 

Macgirl - your furbaby looks gorgeous - but I agree that you need a bigger photo so we can see her in all her glory.

AnneS - glad that your move is going well. Hope you'll be all settled in and working soon. Lovely to hear the Uni being complimentary - I'm sure it's well-deserved. I'd love to see your work sometime.

Marta - I'm pleased that your lurgi is retreating. I can only imagine that coughing and sneezing during FET might be a little uncomfortable   !

I got another good HCG this week - it was 3515 last week and 7 days later it is 21,071. We're now in new territory, as we've never been this far in with good betas. In fact, there's no point in any more betas after a number that size - scans are now the only way to know how the pregnancy is going. I called the lovely Pat at the GCRM today and asked if we could bring the scan forward a wee bit. We've never had a scan where we've seen an embryo, never mind a heartbeat. The only ones we've had have been to confirm that the miscarriages have been complete (they were!). So I'm desperate, even if it all goes wrong in the end, to have a scan where I get to see something nice. So the scan is next Wednesday, when I'll hopefully be 7w1d. I think I'll also get in touch with the Pregnancy Support folk and see if I can get another one before the 12 week scan. I've now got a date with the high-risk obstetrician on 4 June too! All feels rather surreal!

Crossing absolutely everything for all of you lot - you all deserve good news ASAP!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## martakeithy

Hi all,

Vonnie, there's nothing like getting outside to help clear your head. You sound cheerier now.

Peanuts, I know the abyss, what's going on!!   1pm is good for me. Hope it's sunny. 

Silver fantastic news on the beta, roll on the scan.

Pumpkin that is great about the insurance, finally you can get out of this limbo and start doing something constructive

Had a bit of a sleep this afternoon and evening, so up for a bit before bed again, just hoping I keep improving. My dad has had to go into hospital for a check-up, it could be nothing, just the consultant being cautious because my dad has some underlying health issues. I hope he will be out tomorrow or Saturday. If he is still in on Sunday I would probably have to nip off early to catch the visiting hours at three, but hopefully all will be well and I won't need to.
Possible run tomorrow, fingers crossed, need to burn off the calories of the extra chocolate I have been eating, for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Ceri.

New home this way lovely ladies ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236688.new#new


----------

